# *Spoilers* POPSUGAR Must Have August, 2013 Box



## kitnmitns (Jul 4, 2013)

Use your PS account number as the reference number to track your box.  Here is the track by reference link.
https://www.fedex.com/fedextrack/?cntry_code=us&amp;tab=2


----------



## AshJs3 (Jul 5, 2013)

> Use your PS account number as the reference number to track your box.Â  Here is the track by reference link. https://www.fedex.com/fedextrack/?cntry_code=us&amp;tab=2


 Just want to add, if you go to this link on your phone, it won't work. I haven't been able to find the Track by Reference on the mobile site.


----------



## nlkm9 (Jul 8, 2013)

first time posting. not thrilled with contents of July bag. before I run to ebay, anyone wanna make me an offer?

have not decided on the necklace yet


----------



## nycgirl562 (Jul 9, 2013)

Just got an email from Popsugar saying their anniversary gift (a necklace) is coming in the August box!


----------



## Andi B (Jul 9, 2013)

I got that email too!  As long as it's not a weird length or size, I think I'll love that necklace!


----------



## ydlr20 (Jul 9, 2013)

In case any of you didn't get the email click on the spoiler link to view it:


----------



## iPretty949 (Jul 9, 2013)

Here is the photo i found from an FB group  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nycgirl562 (Jul 9, 2013)

yeah, its not normally something i would get for myself but it might be cool

i just hope the necklace isn't at the expense of other quality items!


----------



## dbella (Jul 9, 2013)

I got the email too.  This will be my first box.  I'm sort of meh over the necklace because I normally don't wear gold (or gold tone) jewelry, but maybe it will be cute in person.


----------



## neblinosa (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm not big on gold either, but there are times that is the best option for certain outfits.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 9, 2013)

I thought it was odd that I got the email about the anniversary necklace on two different emails, but I only have one sub. Hmmm...


----------



## OiiO (Jul 9, 2013)

Subscribing for updates  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lioness90 (Jul 9, 2013)

Since August is my birthday month, I might re-sub.


----------



## emmzk25 (Jul 9, 2013)

i never wore gold before either. But ever since the heather belle necklace from March I've become much more open to gold (maybe not in the style we got in July's box...) but the dainty /delicate gold pieces look nice.


----------



## emmzk25 (Jul 9, 2013)

if you want to zoom in...

http://www.gilt.com/brand/gorjana/product/124082052-gorjana-gold-open-circle-necklace the necklace is on Gilt for $35


----------



## emmzk25 (Jul 9, 2013)

err..maybe thats not it...


----------



## Shannon28 (Jul 9, 2013)

I actually kind of like it. Not something I would normally pick, but I think it will be cute if the length is right. I hope they release more spoilers!


----------



## JenniferV (Jul 9, 2013)

I want PopSugar to send me a Beach Towel.  I don't know why this hasn't happened yet???


----------



## KayEss (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want PopSugar to send me a Beach Towel.  I don't know why this hasn't happened yet???


 Yes! A nice, soft, oversized one! I wouldn't even care if there was a PopSugar logo on it. I would love it regardless.


----------



## alterkate (Jul 9, 2013)

My only issue with Gorjana is that their stuff always ends up smaller than I think it will be. I have a super cute silver necklace with three teardrop shaped pendants and it is just a tad longer than choker length with the pendants about the size of a pencil eraser. Like I said, it's very cute but I was expecting something more substantial for the prices they charge retail.


----------



## alterkate (Jul 9, 2013)

Oops, double post!


----------



## JenniferV (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes! A nice, soft, oversized one! I wouldn't even care if there was a PopSugar logo on it. I would love it regardless.


 Same!  Logo it all up!  I don't even care.  I have never gotten a beach towel in any subscription box and I feel like it's time!


----------



## ewiggy (Jul 10, 2013)

Love the August necklace!  Whoever is curating these jewelry pieces must have me in mind when they pick things, lol.

Do they always include a jewelry item? I just subbed for August and I know there was a necklace last month too..


----------



## martianeskimo (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm excited for the gorjana necklace because it is exactly the type of necklace I like wearing. I've worn the tassel one they sent a while ago a lot more often than I ever expected! Plus, I even like the July necklace even though the haterade in the July box thread is pretty strong  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mrskatemarie (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm excited about the necklace!


----------



## IffB (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emmzk25* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> if you want to zoom in...
> 
> ...


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jul 10, 2013)

So tempted to sign up with Popsugar.  I think the necklace is adorable.


----------



## ewiggy (Jul 10, 2013)

Oh, bummer - The necklace is much shorter than I thought. I was picturing a long length, but it's only 18".  

I wish I had that tassel necklace now. Just going to lust over all the previous Popsugar jewelry, lol!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, bummer - The necklace is much shorter than I thought. I was picturing a long length, but it's only 18".
> 
> I wish I had that tassel necklace now. Just going to lust over all the previous Popsugar jewelry, lol!


 looks like the double chain is listed on ebay - for a pretty low buy it now price too


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> looks like the double chain is listed on ebay - for a pretty low buy it now price too


 and... no it's not mine... i just happen to stalk ebay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ewiggy (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> looks like the double chain is listed on ebay - for a pretty low buy it now price too


 Thanks, I ended up scoring one from MUT. All my shameless begging finally paid off!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 11, 2013)

I love the necklace.  I wonder what else is in store for August!


----------



## payton (Jul 11, 2013)

I can't wait for the necklace - I do wish they would send silver sometimes instead of gold. I find it odd that they are releasing a spoiler for their monthly box - I am not sure they have ever done that...maybe to quash all the complaining about the July box?


----------



## emmzk25 (Jul 11, 2013)

> I can't wait for the necklace - I do wish they would send silver sometimes instead of gold. I find it odd that they are releasing a spoiler for their monthly box - I am not sure they have ever done that...maybe to quash all the complaining about the July box?


 I'm Hoping that it's in addition to the regular box.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Jul 11, 2013)

Loving the necklace! I'm also hoping that this August box will have the San Torpe bracelets they mentioned a few months ago as a summer box item. I thought those were gorgeous! http://www.santorpe.com/


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Loving the necklace! I'm also hoping that this August box will have the San Torpe bracelets they mentioned a few months ago as a summer box item. I thought those were gorgeous! http://www.santorpe.com/


 I had forgotten about the bracelets. I did really like those.


----------



## mrskatemarie (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Loving the necklace! I'm also hoping that this August box will have the San Torpe bracelets they mentioned a few months ago as a summer box item. I thought those were gorgeous! http://www.santorpe.com/


 I'd love to get one of those!


----------



## dbf0670 (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi! I just joined MUT, but have been subscribed to PS since April. I just wanted to point out that everyone is calling August their Anniversary Box, but really PS hasn't actually called it that. Their blog post said they are celebrating their anniversary with a gift INSIDE the box. To me that is different than it actually being a whole special anniversary box. We'll see though! I am excited about the necklace, I'm looking forward to a more delicate piece opposed to the statement necklaces we've gotten.


----------



## Shannon28 (Jul 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *payton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't wait for the necklace - I do wish they would send silver sometimes instead of gold. I find it odd that they are releasing a spoiler for their monthly box - I am not sure they have ever done that...maybe to quash all the complaining about the July box?


I assumed they posted a spoiler and the bit about the anniversary box to acknowledge people were unhappy with the July box and let us know they consider August the anniversary box. That's just a guess.


----------



## penny13 (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shannon28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I assumed they posted a spoiler and the bit about the anniversary box to acknowledge people were unhappy with the July box and let us know they consider August the anniversary box. That's just a guess.


 That is exactly what I thought - I know I subscribed for the July box because I thought it would be amazing. It so was not, and I felt pretty let down, and was ready to give up until the August spoiled. Maybe delaying the Anniversary box is just a way for them to slyly get people to subscribe for two boxes?


----------



## ldoctor (Jul 16, 2013)

Does anyone have Juicy Stem Cell Repair Moisturizer they want to sell?  If so let me know, please private message me and let me know how much you would like to sell it for.  Thanks!


----------



## Savinggrace87 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hey everyone. I am pretty new to MUT but am so glad I found it. I am new to the Sub thing two, this is month two for my Birchbox and Glossybox and month one for sample society and ipsy. I am thinking of starting popsugar, but I was thinking of waiting till the end of the month to subscribe (have it hit the next paycheck!).

When I go to the purchase page on the Popsugar site, it indicates that my subscription would begin with the September box if I join now. Does anyone know if I wait till the end of July to subscribe, if I will still get September? I'm sad because that is so far away and I am afraid if I wait to subscribe I might miss September too!


----------



## neblinosa (Jul 16, 2013)

> Hey everyone. I am pretty new to MUT but am so glad I found it. I am new to the Sub thing two, this is month two for my Birchbox and Glossybox and month one for sample society and ipsy. I am thinking of starting popsugar, but I was thinking of waiting till the end of the month to subscribe (have it hit the next paycheck!). When I go to the purchase page on the Popsugar site, it indicates that my subscription would begin with the September box if I join now. Does anyone know if I wait till the end of July to subscribe, if I will still get September? I'm sad because that is so far away and I am afraid if I wait to subscribe I might miss September too!


 it all depends on whether or not they sell out of September. it is possible but I think u will be probably be okay even if you wait.


----------



## Savinggrace87 (Jul 16, 2013)

thanks so much!


----------



## pghmom1292 (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Savinggrace87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey everyone. I am pretty new to MUT but am so glad I found it. I am new to the Sub thing two, this is month two for my Birchbox and Glossybox and month one for sample society and ipsy. I am thinking of starting popsugar, but I was thinking of waiting till the end of the month to subscribe (have it hit the next paycheck!).
> 
> When I go to the purchase page on the Popsugar site, it indicates that my subscription would begin with the September box if I join now. Does anyone know if I wait till the end of July to subscribe, if I will still get September? I'm sad because that is so far away and I am afraid if I wait to subscribe I might miss September too!


If you subscribe you can click the thing that says "send me an earlier box if one becomes available" or something along those lines and you could even possibly get august (which is the month they are celebrating their anniversary in and is supposed to be a good box)


----------



## mscuracchio (Jul 16, 2013)

> Use your PS account number as the reference number to track your box.Â  Here is the track by reference link. https://www.fedex.com/fedextrack/?cntry_code=us&amp;tab=2


 Thank you for reposting this!!


----------



## dbella (Jul 16, 2013)

The July box had the scarf and workout DVD among other things, right?  I'm wondering what it was in that box that everyone was disappointed in.  Which of the products did you not care for?


----------



## neblinosa (Jul 16, 2013)

> The July box had the scarf and workout DVD among other things, right?Â  I'm wondering what it was in that box that everyone was disappointed in.Â  Which of the products did you not care for?Â


 some didn't like the popcorn flavor they received.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 16, 2013)

> The July box had the scarf and workout DVD among other things, right?Â  I'm wondering what it was in that box that everyone was disappointed in.Â  Which of the products did you not care for?Â


 You're talking about June. It was great. Most people loved it. July had a necklace that a fair number of people didn't like. It was very "prominent"


----------



## dbella (Jul 16, 2013)

Ah, I gotcha! 
 

Oh wow.  I just Googled it.  The one with an ice cube tray and tea bags???  Yeah, I kind of get that.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 16, 2013)

> Ah, I gotcha!Â  Â  Oh wow.Â  I just Googled it.Â  The one with an ice cube tray and tea bags???Â  Yeah, I kind of get that.


 Yeah, it's not everyone's tastes. Some people could work it. I found mine a home w/ a younger friend.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 16, 2013)

I think most didn't care for the necklace from the July box.  

I'm not sure what was the least favorite item from June, perhaps the G&amp;G card wasn't popular (after we found out how high the shipping charges were, but if you purchased on a free shipping promo you could score a small item for little or no money).


----------



## dbella (Jul 16, 2013)

I wasn't sure about the necklace until I watched an unboxing video.  In the photo it was hard to tell, but in the video the necklace looks huge and heavy.  I have chronic migraines (in fact I'm working my way through one right now that has held on for four days) and I can't wear heavy necklaces.  Was it as large and heavy as it looks?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 16, 2013)

I loved the G&amp;G gift card (still looking for some even w the shipping)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ... Re: the necklace, I can't remember. Just didn't look good on my skin tone nor do I like statement / big pieces. Just not my style. Looks adorable on others.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dbella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wasn't sure about the necklace until I watched an unboxing video.  In the photo it was hard to tell, but in the video the necklace looks huge and heavy.  I have chronic migraines (in fact I'm working my way through one right now that has held on for four days) and I can't wear heavy necklaces.  Was it as large and heavy as it looks?


 Yes, it was probably the heaviest necklace I've ever worn, although I got used to it quickly. I still ended up taking it apart to make into other things.

I loved the July box and have a pitcher of the tea cooling off in the fridge right now. It's sad, but I'm quite ready for another box; I almost wish they'd ship twice a month!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, it was probably the heaviest necklace I've ever worn, although I got used to it quickly. I still ended up taking it apart to make into other things.
> 
> I loved the July box and have a pitcher of the tea cooling off in the fridge right now. It's sad, but I'm quite ready for another box; I almost wish they'd ship twice a month!


I agree, it's heavy but I got used to it wearing it for one day. 

When I got my box I ate the cookies at work, put the necklace on at work, took the box home, made the tea, ice cubes and painted my nails.


----------



## penny13 (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dbella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The July box had the scarf and workout DVD among other things, right?  I'm wondering what it was in that box that everyone was disappointed in.  Which of the products did you not care for?


 I had wanted the June box, which had the scarf and other nice items, but ended up with July. I didn't care for most of it - it had a large ice cube tray, which I guess was fine (not something I would buy), a very heavy bauble bar necklace that I would never wear...

I did like the iced tea, the small pouch of cookies, and the nail polish, but the big item, the necklace, was just such a bummer.


----------



## Christina Chow (Jul 17, 2013)

I wasnt entirely pleased with the July box either. I hope the entire August box is a special anniversary box and not just the necklace. Overall, I've been a little on the disappointed side when it comes to PS boxes.


----------



## Boulderbon (Jul 18, 2013)

I normally like to be spoiler free for popsugar, but I got my July box so early this month that I'm itching to see what's in August!


----------



## nicepenguins (Jul 19, 2013)

I really liked the July box. The items went into rotation pretty quickly and I am getting good use out of them. May wear the necklace this wkend.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 20, 2013)

I don't believe I've updated in this thread yet.......

Update!!!!


----------



## Eleda (Jul 20, 2013)

I am thinking to unsubscribe. However, I will hate it if there will be a moleskine or an agenda/notebook with popsugar logo and I miss it. I do not care for the necklace...I dont know what to do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> anyone else on the unsubscribe verge, but unsure? I know I will be biting my elbows if theres something I really like, lol I also saw the ice cube tray at local TJ Maxx today for around $6.


----------



## KayEss (Jul 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am thinking to unsubscribe. However, I will hate it if there will be a moleskine or an agenda/notebook with popsugar logo and I miss it. I do not care for the necklace...I dont know what to do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> anyone else on the unsubscribe verge, but unsure? I know I will be biting my elbows if theres something I really like, lol I also saw the ice cube tray at local TJ Maxx today for around $6.


 Yeah, I'm kind of on the fence too. Or at least taking a month off and seeing how it goes for September.

First of all, sometimes I _think_ I hate one of their boxes and actually end up loving it. But I don't actually know until I try everything out. So potentially I'd think "good thing I canceled...but what if I really would have loved everything, I just don't know it yet."

Second, I'm hating the summer boxes of all varieties, because I'm not much of a summer person. No chocolate? Boo! Sunscreen? Boo! Moisturizers? Boo! I'm a fall/winter person, and right now seems like a bad time to cancel.

Third, it's my favorite subscription. I just love how off the wall/diverse the items are. I'm always really surprised to see what they get. I do wish they'd spoil one item per box; makes it easier to keep the rest a secret I suppose. However, $35/month is a lot of money for a subscription. On the other hand, I always use at least $35 worth of items, and $35 is less than I spend eating out/week, so...really, it's not that bad.

Anyway, IF they were going to have a notebook of some kind (which I totally think they should), it would probably be in September. Maybe August, but either way it would probably be labeled a "back to school season" type of item. And I would really love a PS notebook too. Or just a Moleskine in general, since I'd never buy one for myself. I kinda want PopSugar to send me a blanket too but I know that's probably not very likely (unfortunately).


----------



## dbella (Jul 20, 2013)

It's funny how everyone wishes for such different things, but that's what makes sub boxes interesting (and hard for those who run them to please us all). For instance, I'd be totally annoyed if I got a moleskine or an agenda.  I work at a law firm and you'd think something like that would be ideal, but I have agendas and things of that sort coming out my ears.  They are all very pretty to look at, but I don't use them.  I have at least 3 from 2012, and 2 from 2013 and I haven't so much as touched them. 

I can't wait to get my box to see what they come up with.  I am really glad they don't do spoilers too because I can't resist the urge to peek (which ruined my first Lip Factory box for me).  I also accidentally ruined my first Stitch Fix box by going to look at my account online.  They had already posted the survey to take about what I received and my box won't arrive until Tuesday.  So I already saw everything I'm getting.


----------



## pghmom1292 (Jul 22, 2013)

> Yeah, I'm kind of on the fence too. Or at least taking a month off and seeing how it goes for September. First of all, sometimes IÂ _think_Â I hate one of their boxes and actually end up loving it. But I don't actually know until I try everything out. So potentially I'd think "good thing I canceled...but what if I really would have loved everything, I just don't know it yet." Second, I'm hating the summer boxes of all varieties, because I'm not much of a summer person. No chocolate? Boo! Sunscreen? Boo! Moisturizers? Boo! I'm a fall/winter person, and right now seems like a bad time to cancel. Third, it's my favorite subscription. I just love how off the wall/diverse the items are. I'm always really surprised to see what they get. I do wish they'd spoil one item per box; makes it easier to keep the rest a secret I suppose. However, $35/month is a lot of money for a subscription. On the other hand, I always use at least $35 worth of items, and $35 is less than I spend eating out/week, so...really, it's not that bad. Anyway, IF they were going to have a notebook of some kind (which I totally think they should), it would probably be in September. Maybe August, but either way it would probably be labeled a "back to school season" type of item. And I would really love a PS notebook too. Or just a Moleskine in general, since I'd never buy one for myself. I kinda want PopSugar to send me a blanket too but I know that's probably not very likely (unfortunately).


 I would love a blanket, or quilt! I know a lot of people hate getting clothes but I would love a sweater (could even be light weight) or a cute button down blouse. Or some super comfy sweatpants. Sorry, I want fall with a passion. Me and heat don't mix well, like water and oil  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## normajean2008 (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pghmom1292* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would love a blanket, or quilt! I know a lot of people hate getting clothes but I would love a sweater (could even be light weight) or a cute button down blouse. Or some super comfy sweatpants. Sorry, I want fall with a passion. Me and heat don't mix well, like water and oil


 A nice soft throw blanket/lap blanket would be cool, but maybe not for a couple more months until it gets cooler.

Have they sent out clothing in the past?  How did they get the right sizes and did they offer plus sizes?  Clothing seems like a difficult thing to put in a mass subscription box to me. 

This is the hardest time of the year for shopping.  It is still summer, but getting more summer stuff seems silly when soon it'll be fall..but the fall stuff is hard to use right now too.  I love fall/winter the most too, I can't wait to bust out the slippers, fall/holiday candles, and cozy up under the blankets!


----------



## KayEss (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have they sent out clothing in the past?  How did they get the right sizes and did they offer plus sizes?  Clothing seems like a difficult thing to put in a mass subscription box to me.


 For February they did a spa wrap and a thong--but they were "one size fits all." Unfortunately one size does not actually fit all, so there were definitely complaints and plus sized panties were offered and plus sized wraps were made. I -think- PopSugar learned their lesson on that one, but they did send out a sarong in the summer special edition box. Since the FAQ says no sizing information is needed, they are kind of required (unless they change it) to send out things that aren't size-specific.

I would really love if PopSugar would offer an "either/or" option for some months where people could elect to get a "mystery clothing item" instead of a "mystery beauty/fitness/tech/home item" and boxes would finally be semi-customized. That's really complicated though and I think is unlikely. Golden Tote offers a great clothing subscription, though they only offer options in a few sizes.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jul 22, 2013)

Last fall they picked out a t-shirt from Stylemint, but they sent a gift card for a free credit worth $29.99. People were mostly happy with that because if they didn't have your size, it could also be used on Jewelmint, Shoemint, or Intimint.


----------



## Glossygirl (Jul 22, 2013)

that stylemint credit was great... I bought a cute pair of shoes from shoemint using the $29.99 credit.


----------



## melanie0971 (Jul 22, 2013)

While I like the necklace it would be nice to see some silver


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 22, 2013)

It's a bummer there was such flack over the robe.  I use my robe everyday now that it's too hot to keep the heavy towel on after a shower.  I'd like to see more accessory/clothing items in the future, but there would be a lot of backlash and upset feelings over items that don't fit or can't be used for multiple purposes.  

I used my stylemint card for a bracelet (that I'm wearing today), I picked out a simple silver bracelet.  

I think the sarong from the Summer box is a generous size and works just as well as a scarf.  I'm not a sarong wearer, they're not to functional at the beach, I feel they are more suited for a pool or pool party. I prefer to wear mine as a scarf.


----------



## KayEss (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's a bummer there was such flack over the robe.  I use my robe everyday now that it's too hot to keep the heavy towel on after a shower.  I'd like to see more accessory/clothing items in the future, but there would be a lot of backlash and upset feelings over items that don't fit or can't be used for multiple purposes.
> 
> ...


Though the wrap fit me I just can't stand wearing it. It's -so- short that I would flash everyone without wearing underwear underneath, and the velcro isn't secure-feeling enough for me. I still liked the concept, but...I wish it was a little longer at least. I have a fairly long waist proportionally but I'm 5'2", so I feel like it shouldn't be an issue.

I used my sarong as a curtain.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It would have fit and was generously sized, but it was a very odd fabric for beach/water-wear, and mine started fraying almost immediately.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 22, 2013)

I love the spa wrap- it's perfect for the summer season!! Hubby loves it too... The short, barely there style..lol! I wish that PS would put more items like the wrap into the box- I do remember the fiasco though so I doubt it will happen. It's too bad they couldn't customize different sizes into O/S &amp; PS! If they had a function where their database could sort by the querys I don't think it should be that difficult- I'd imagining customizing does make things more difficult but as a customer, I would greatly appreciate this!


----------



## wurly (Jul 23, 2013)

Aaaagh I can't decide if I should sign up again. I really want the August box, but it's sold out. Hmmm, sign up now, and hope for an August box, or just take September? Also, if I want to use one of the discount codes, do I have to close my account first, then open a new account with a different email address? Can I use the same delivery address and credit card?


----------



## lauren2828 (Jul 23, 2013)

I closed my account and used a new discount code when I signed up again. I used the same email, shipping address, and billing info - it worked just fine. Even though the account number is different from the first time, it still reflects my referrals, which is nice. I did this back in April and didn't have to skip any months. I would say go for it because you just might get August, and if you don't last year the September box was really good!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jul 24, 2013)

I was looking at my account, and noticed something I hadn't seen before: there's a page of preferences! It asks for colour preference, gold vs silver, clothing size, even shoe size. Is this new? Are they actually going to send out shoes?!


----------



## Christina Chow (Jul 24, 2013)

Maybe shoe size is for socks?


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Christina Chow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe shoe size is for socks?


 Oh I bet you're right! Or for August, maybe flip-flops?


----------



## Christina Chow (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh I bet you're right! Or for August, maybe flip-flops?


 I would love some flip flops!


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Jul 24, 2013)

> I was looking at my account, and noticed something I hadn't seen before: there's a page of preferences! It asks for colour preference, gold vs silver, clothing size, even shoe size. Is this new? Are they actually going to send out shoes?!


 Thanks for letting us know. I'm sure they'll send out an email to let us know to fill out the survey. Since they haven't told us about the survey yet I'm gonna assume it probably won't affect the August box because they would probably need to know sizes when they get orders together. Maybe it will be something in the September box. I'm excited /nervous to see if they try the more customized box approach.


----------



## JMezz (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was looking at my account, and noticed something I hadn't seen before: there's a page of preferences! It asks for colour preference, gold vs silver, clothing size, even shoe size. Is this new? Are they actually going to send out shoes?!


 Sounds awesome! Maybe they'll start including more clothing since there shouldn't be any size issues any more. Here's hoping


----------



## jenniferrose (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JMezz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sounds awesome! Maybe they'll start including more clothing since there shouldn't be any size issues any more. Here's hoping


 My guess is that they are not using it to customize but more to poll the subscribers on what might be a consensus, at least at this point in time.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm kind of hoping they just send generic stuff like pyjama shorts or something, rather than actual wear-outside-the-house clothes. I'm very picky and sadly, 'late Edwardian' was not one of the style options.


----------



## barbyechick (Jul 24, 2013)

interesting, just filled it out..I'm pretty sure this is way too late to affect August box but I wonder what it's for...polling for research is actually a good guess, jennifer


----------



## ewiggy (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm very picky and sadly, 'late Edwardian' was not one of the style options.


 This cracked me up. Very curious about your style now, sounds awesome!


----------



## KayEss (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was looking at my account, and noticed something I hadn't seen before: there's a page of preferences! It asks for colour preference, gold vs silver, clothing size, even shoe size. Is this new? Are they actually going to send out shoes?!


 Oh my gosh! Great catch!! I'm really intrigued now!


----------



## skylola123 (Jul 25, 2013)

I guess I should log on my account more! I wasn't happy with the July box at first but then idk why I didn't think of this before but I was like, omg I can save these items for Christmas presents. It was like a magical curtain opened in front of my eyes and realized that someone would be very happy for Christmas Anyways, I am staying for August the Gorjana necklace got me. That alone for me is worth the $35. I love their jewelry and I am a fan of gold toned jewelry. I really can't pull off silver it looks really odd on me. But I am mostly a fall person, I love everything about the fall. How it starts to get cooler an the leafs change colors. And I can wear scarfs and warm boots and sweaters. Last Christmas my only wish item that I wanted were sweaters. Well everyone listened and I ended up with about 20 sweaters lol. So I am ready for fall  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 25, 2013)

I signed up last Oct and began saving items from the Oct, Nov and Dec boxes for xmas presents.  It saved me a lot of time and money.  The spring summer boxes have worked out great for birthday, house warming/hostess and wedding gifts.  I figure for $35 I keep some for myself, give some away, sell/trade some stuff it's well worth my money spent.


----------



## PinkShanyn (Jul 25, 2013)

Uhm... a lightweight blanket would be absolutely fab... especially since that G&amp;G scarf has been a summer blanket for me -- out in my zero gravit chair reading books... it's been a wrap, cover up, blanket, picnic blanket, scarf, and even a headband.  I freaking love that thing.  A light and SOFT blanket would make me the happiest girl in the world.  in like a dusty blue or a light gray.  HELLOOOO!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  For August, IDK what i'm hoping for... something fab.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  And I am in LOVE with the preferences... this makes me SO HAPPY!!!  shoe size?  flippies!?  socks!?  i'm good with either.  and then clothing!?  YAYAYAYAY!!!  I was contemplating cancelling after august... now i can't... i feel like I  need to wait and see what's next  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PinkShanyn (Jul 25, 2013)

.


----------



## melanie0971 (Jul 25, 2013)

I will cry if the send flip flops. I absolutely hate them. Well... I guess I could wear them in the health club shower... I would LOVE some fun socks though!


----------



## dbella (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *melanie0971* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I will cry if the send flip flops. I absolutely hate them. Well... I guess I could wear them in the health club shower... I would LOVE some fun socks though!


Seconded.


----------



## IffB (Jul 25, 2013)

$10 off 3 months subscription with code BAUBLEBAR10


----------



## KayEss (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *melanie0971* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I will cry if the send flip flops. I absolutely hate them. Well... I guess I could wear them in the health club shower... I would LOVE some fun socks though!


I would rather have some nice gladiator/t-strap type sandals (not the ones that criss cross up your legs, more like this style http://www.ae.com/web/browse/product.jsp?productId=1415_2887_249&amp;catId=cat3120012). Flip flops always give me blisters. BUT I could totally wear them to check the mail and take the garbage out and stuff.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 25, 2013)

> $10 off 3 months subscription with code BAUBLEBAR10


 Thanks so much for the code- every little bit helps. 3 boxes for ($85) - that breaks down to $28.33/a box- not too shabby!!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 25, 2013)

I like to keep a pair of flip flops in the car for spontaneous pedis. Otherwise, I despise them. If they do start sending out clothes, I will be canceling. I'm picky (no woven fabrics or buttons, preferably Asian-influenced tunic-y pullover shirts) and tall with long legs and a short torso. Shoes? College foot injury = have to be really careful about shoes. My coordination = no heels. Doc Martens figure heavily in my shoe collection. I specifically avoid clothing subs for a reason, and that would be the clothing. (I have been thinking about canceling in a few months anyway. I'm just starting to get bored with this sub, and I just signed up for a high-end makeup sub, so I could use some budget-cutting anyway.)


----------



## normajean2008 (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *melanie0971* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I will cry if the send flip flops. I absolutely hate them. Well... I guess I could wear them in the health club shower... I would LOVE some fun socks though


 Maybe it'll be a nice pair of cozy slippers for fall/winter boxes?


----------



## KayEss (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe it'll be a nice pair of cozy slippers for fall/winter boxes?


 This seems more likely. They haven't really advertised anything about filling out your profile so I'm guessing no changes would actually start until the winter months. And slippers are usually more of a S/M M/L L/XL type of sizing system which would make it easier on them if they're trying to customize.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 25, 2013)

Yes to slippers!!


----------



## have2haveit (Jul 25, 2013)

> I like to keep a pair of flip flops in the car for spontaneous pedis. Otherwise, I despise them. If they do start sending out clothes, I will be canceling. I'm picky (no woven fabrics or buttons, preferably Asian-influenced tunic-y pullover shirts) and tall with long legs and a short torso. Shoes? College foot injury = have to be really careful about shoes. My coordination = no heels. Doc Martens figure heavily in my shoe collection. I specifically avoid clothing subs for a reason, and that would be the clothing. (I have been thinking about canceling in a few months anyway. I'm just starting to get bored with this sub, and I just signed up for a high-end makeup sub, so I could use some budget-cutting anyway.)


 ooooo what makeup sub did you sing up to?


----------



## meaganola (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *have2haveit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ooooo what makeup sub did you sing up to?


 Le Metier de Beaute Beauty Vault VIP.  The up side is that it works out to under $30 per month, and it's looking like it will be very much worth the money, but the down side is that you have to pay for the whole year ($348) up front.


----------



## Eleda (Jul 26, 2013)

In your account there are PREFERENCES tab now - make sure to check all the skin tone, shoe, clothes size, etc. I just randomly clicked on that and was super surprised!

Catching up just now, lol. Sorry for double info. On a side note, I told my husband I want to unsubscribe and he said, why, keep it, it is worth it. So now I cannot wait for August  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## normajean2008 (Jul 26, 2013)

When do the boxes usually ship each month?  I was originally signed up for August but lucked out with a July box after earlier subscribers got theirs, so now I don't know when to expect Augusts. 

And I'm loving the ice tray from this month!  My husband and I like the Starbucks refreshers (and other drink mixes), but I hate getting the right ratio of mix to water as they are too strong most of the time.  This ice cube tray is awesome for these mixes.  I just make a strong full strength batch and freeze it as cubes, and pop a cube or two into my water now.  And my husband is such a geek, he went on Amazon and bought another so we can make two flavors at the same time.  He was SO excited to announce this.  I think I know just how men feel when we insist on showing off the newest lip gloss, because it is just a wee-bit more pink and sparkly than the one we wore last week, etc. 

They make great cat toys too, apparently.  I dropped one in the floor last week and one of my kitties thought I'd bought a new toy especially for her enjoyment.  That cube lasted a good 3 hours on my tile floors, and it was like 86 degrees inside.


----------



## have2haveit (Jul 26, 2013)

> Le Metier de Beaute Beauty Vault VIP. Â The up side is that it works out to under $30 per month, and it's looking like it will be very much worth the money, but the down side is that you have to pay for the whole year ($348) up front. Â


 wow $348 buckaroos up front? No can't do for me lol but thanks for letting me know I'm always trying to find new boxes and the vip vualt sounds great but too expensive for me. I wish you happiness with your box and keep us updated


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 26, 2013)

This email looks a LOT like PopSugar but it's from the workout clothing sub Ellie (which I tried to like but couldn't make it work for me).

http://link.ellie.com/view/50f757f721e070dffaa9024d13a11.2um/ddb4a00a


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Le Metier de Beaute Beauty Vault VIP.  The up side is that it works out to under $30 per month, and it's looking like it will be very much worth the money, but the down side is that you have to pay for the whole year ($348) up front.


I may have to subscribe.

Sounds amazing.


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Jul 26, 2013)

Has anyone been charged for August yet or is it too early?  LIke Normajean2008 I signed up for August, and was wait listed for July, and was sent a July box later in the month. 

I cant wait to see what will be in the August box!  I love the anniversary necklace that was featured in the email they sent out a couple weeks ago.  I would love to see another scarf or a big scented candle.  I'm not a summer person, and am really looking forward to fall, so anything for fall will make me happy.  Someone here mentioned some fun socks as a possibility.  I wear blue hospital scrubs to work everyday, so some colorful fun socks would be great for me!


----------



## AshJs3 (Jul 26, 2013)

Too early. They usually charge on the first or second business day of the month. The first is on a Thursday this month so I wouldn't be surprised if they didn't start shipping until that next Monday.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 27, 2013)

My August Pop Sugar Wish List:


Lavender scented items (or lavender tea, I'm sure more tea will result in complaints)





A colorful cotton or silk scarf - something sunny yellow, emerald green or bright blue
Sea Salt pedicure scrub and moisturizing foot cream
Fun new hair accessory for wearing hair up in the heat of summer
Reusable tote bag (generous size for taking to farmer markets) or woven straw bag
Tweezers or home eyebrow waxing strips
A new fall handbag
Toner for the face or facial mask
Colorful toothbrush
Plastic Salad/lunch bowls like these: http://www.pretapaquet.com/

Thank you note cards
More spices (like the ones from the November box)
Books
Fig bars (since we always get a food item: http://naturesbakery.com/in-our-pantry)


----------



## junkiejk (Jul 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My August Pop Sugar Wish List:
> 
> ...


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 27, 2013)

> My August Pop Sugar Wish List:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



You always come up with the best ideas, Ann!


----------



## thelmajoe (Jul 28, 2013)

I ran across this spot on HuffPost Video. I just subscribed to popsugar but I think this link has basically spoiled the August box in its entirety? ):

http://videos.huffingtonpost.com/entertainment/popsugar-must-have-august-box-reveal-517476073


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *thelmajoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ran across this spot on HuffPost Video. I just subscribed to popsugar but I think this link has basically spoiled the August box in its entirety? ):
> 
> ...


----------



## normajean2008 (Jul 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *thelmajoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ran across this spot on HuffPost Video. I just subscribed to popsugar but I think this link has basically spoiled the August box in its entirety? ):
> 
> ...


----------



## KayEss (Jul 28, 2013)

I wore my necklace from last month to a "trash" themed party (white trash, trailer trash, etc)...I paired it with fishnets, so definitely a contextual item...but I knew I'd be able to use it sometime!!


----------



## wurly (Jul 28, 2013)

> No sad faces!Â  That is August 2012, not the one we'll be receiving in a couple weeks!Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 That was a good box. I wish I had been subscribed last year.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You always come up with the best ideas, Ann!


 


> Originally Posted by *junkiejk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ann, you always have great suggestions!  I hope someone is watching from PopSugar.  Also, if I recall correctly, you have been quite accurate on a few previous boxes.


Aww thanks.


----------



## barbyechick (Jul 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *thelmajoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ran across this spot on HuffPost Video. I just subscribed to popsugar but I think this link has basically spoiled the August box in its entirety? ):
> 
> ...


----------



## ldoctor (Jul 29, 2013)

I pretty sure that was last year's box. We have already received those items. Must be last year's August box.


----------



## nancy771 (Jul 29, 2013)

Update me!


----------



## LindseyJ (Jul 30, 2013)

I got an email from Gorjana that is showing their necklace that will be in Augusts box. It called it PopSugars anniversary Box. Do you guys think the whole box will be themed for the anniversary or that the necklace is the only thing in there fro it? I know this was talked about earlier in the thread somewhere, but at that time i dont think it had ever actually been called an anniversary box. Sorry if this has already been posted somewhere, but heres the email.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm going to assume the necklace is the anniversary gift and expect a "regular" box. If the whole box is super special, then Yay! If not, I won't be disappointed. They've never clarified either way.


----------



## LindseyJ (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm going to assume the necklace is the anniversary gift and expect a "regular" box. If the whole box is super special, then Yay! If not, I won't be disappointed. They've never clarified either way.


 That's what i was thinking since i haven't seen popsugar call the whole box an anniversary box, just the necklace, but the gorjana email makes it sound like the whole box is. It doesn't matter much to me. the necklace alone will make the box great, i think! I was just told yesterday that starting next week, everyone in my office at work has to start dressing nice, lol. Some big investors are coming or something, but we've always been able to just wear t shirts and jeans or whatever we wanted so now I'm feeling that necklace will  get worn a lot!


----------



## AshJs3 (Jul 30, 2013)

^Definitely! Very work appropriate. I'm thinking of buying it in silver as well.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jul 30, 2013)

I would think the August box might have a slightly higher value than usual, else the necklace isnâ€™t really a gift, and wouldnâ€™t leave much budget left for other items. But Iâ€™m not expecting anything special other than the necklace. It would be cute though if they sent cake.

I was looking at the measurements and the circle is 3/4â€ on a 17â€ chain. I had thought it was going to be one of those really long necklaces with a bigger pendant, but it sounds more delicate, which I prefer.


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Jul 30, 2013)

> ^Definitely! Very work appropriate. I'm thinking of buying it in silver as well.


 I know it isn't likely since they didn't advertise the preferences but I just keep hoping that they send out some of the necklaces in silver. I think I would actually really like it if it were silver instead of gold.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RaquelMichelle7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know it isn't likely since they didn't advertise the preferences but I just keep hoping that they send out some of the necklaces in silver. I think I would actually really like it if it were silver instead of gold.


 I second this! Somehow though I doubt they will they seem to be on a serious gold jewelry kick.


----------



## dbella (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I second this! Somehow though I doubt they will they seem to be on a serious gold jewelry kick.


 I agree.  As I mentioned before, I don't wear gold jewelry at all.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jul 30, 2013)

On the Gorjana site, it only shows it available in the gold-plated version, so I doubt there's a silver one. I'd love it if there were!


----------



## skylola123 (Jul 30, 2013)

For those who do not like gold jewelry you may want to sell yours on eBay. I have seen gorjana jewelry pieces go for good prices  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> For me on the other hand I prefer gold toned jewelry since I can't really pull off silver toned jewelry.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jul 30, 2013)

PopSugar just posted on Facebook that they "Have something new up their sleeve" and to check the must have website tomorrow. I wonder if they are going to start releasing a spoiler? Seems like most sub boxes are doing that now.


----------



## LindseyJ (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> PopSugar just posted on Facebook that they "Have something new up their sleeve" and to check the must have website tomorrow. I wonder if they are going to start releasing a spoiler? Seems like most sub boxes are doing that now.


 I saw this, too and am very interested in what it is! I didn't even think about it maybe being a spoiler, but I would love if it was!


----------



## OiiO (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> PopSugar just posted on Facebook that they "Have something new up their sleeve" and to check the must have website tomorrow. I wonder if they are going to start releasing a spoiler? Seems like most sub boxes are doing that now.


 I think they will officially announce personal profiles.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jul 30, 2013)

> I think they will officially announce personal profiles.


 Oh right! I had forgotten about that.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think they will officially announce personal profiles.


 I bet you're right!


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 30, 2013)

Here's hoping to an announcement of a Fall Special Edition Box- I loved my summer one!!


----------



## Boulderbon (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Here's hoping to an announcement of a Fall Special Edition Box- I loved my summer one!!


 Please no! I got both limited edition boxes, and my wallet just can't take anymore!


----------



## LindseyJ (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Here's hoping to an announcement of a Fall Special Edition Box- I loved my summer one!!


 I didn't get any of the last special edition boxes and I'm glad i didn't because it really wasn't anything I would've liked, but I LOVE all things fall! If they did this, I think i would have to get it so I kind of hope they don't, haha!


----------



## RiRi38 (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Here's hoping to an announcement of a Fall Special Edition Box- I loved my summer one!!


 This is what I think!


----------



## AshJs3 (Jul 30, 2013)

I would LOVE a fall special edition box. I think they are more likely to do another holiday edition though and 2 so close together might be a bit much? I don't know, I guess we'll see!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jul 30, 2013)

Looks like there's a fall style box:

Quote: Kick off the Fall season with our new Special Edition box Must Have fashion and beauty finds, hand-curated by our editors A unique gift for family and friends $100 with free shipping. Limited quantities available


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like there's a fall style box:


YES!  I'm in, these boxes are amazing in my opinion.  I liked the December lux box better than the Summer Fun box.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jul 30, 2013)

SOLD!


----------



## AshJs3 (Jul 30, 2013)

Oooh it's available now! Just ordered! Ships in September!


----------



## Heavensent8480 (Jul 30, 2013)

Me too!! so excited.  Loved the Summer box.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oooh it's available now! Just ordered! Ships in September!


I'm in there like swimwear, we'll probably need a new thread for it.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## AshJs3 (Jul 30, 2013)

A made a dedicated thread: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/136976/popsugar-fall-style-special-edition


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A made a dedicated thread: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/136976/popsugar-fall-style-special-edition


Thanks!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Like that? It's a good one.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 30, 2013)

Order has been placed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ewiggy (Jul 31, 2013)

Damn, I just saw photos of the clutch sent in the Luxury special edition box - I'm in love. Why do I have to see this like 6 months too late??





Love love love love love these. I wish I had known about Popsugar back in December!


----------



## smartinoff (Jul 31, 2013)

I have one if you want to PM me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Damn, I just saw photos of the clutch sent in the Luxury special edition box - I'm in love. Why do I have to see this like 6 months too late??
> 
> ...


----------



## AmandaMaven (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think they will officially announce personal profiles.


 I just saw that and updated my profile. I am very happy with the questions and I hope to see some really awesome things in future boxes from now on!


----------



## LindseyJ (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AmandaMaven* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just saw that and updated my profile. I am very happy with the questions and I hope to see some really awesome things in future boxes from now on!


 I updated my profile, too, but I really hope that PopSugar doesn't start doing variations in the boxes. I like when all are the same except maybe color differences or flavor differences. I never get the options i would want when there are variations in these subscription boxes, lol.


----------



## AmandaMaven (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LindseyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I updated my profile, too, but I really hope that PopSugar doesn't start doing variations in the boxes. I like when all are the same except maybe color differences or flavor differences. I never get the options i would want when there are variations in these subscription boxes, lol.


 You know what, after my initial excited, I started to worry about that too. I like the uniformity of the boxes. I would think that we would only get slight variations according to our needs and preferences in terms of color and size. I already have enough box envy through my other subscriptions. I don't need it here!


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LindseyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I updated my profile, too, but I really hope that PopSugar doesn't start doing variations in the boxes. I like when all are the same except maybe color differences or flavor differences. I never get the options i would want when there are variations in these subscription boxes, lol.


I really hope they don't start doing variation either, if they do that would probably be the one thing that would get me to cancel. I think it's much more fair when were all getting the same products just varying colors and flavors. I would totally be okay with a choice of metal however because I'm quite tired of all the gold.


----------



## LindseyJ (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I really hope they don't start doing variation either, if they do that would probably be the one thing that would get me to cancel. I think it's much more fair when were all getting the same products just varying colors and flavors. I would totally be okay with a choice of metal however because I'm quite tired of all the gold.


 Yeah, I agree. I'm completely fine with color differences or maybe even style differences if they weren't completely different. Like if they sent out two types of bracelets or something, just as long as everyone gets a bracelet. I like everyone getting the same thing. Even if i'm completely disappointed and there's nothing good in the box, at least i know we all got the same so there was no way i could've had something better. Ipsy has started doing variations and I'm not sure how I like it yet.. It seems like there's been at least one thing that someone else got that i would rather have had. At least Ipsy is only $10 a month so I don't get too upset, lol.


----------



## dbella (Jul 31, 2013)

I just hope that I like Popsugar.  I'm so mad right now with another (non-makeup) box that I cancelled, but is sending multiple test charges to my bank account (3 yesterday and 8 so far today) that I'm ready to just stop subbing to anything.  My patience is really worn thin.


----------



## Boulderbon (Jul 31, 2013)

I might be the minority here, but I enjoy variations in the boxes. It may be because I Youtube, and seeing the same boxes become monotonous. I would think the only things people will get different is scents, colors, skin tone and hair care based on the new preferences. I gladly welcome this since I'm sensitive to floral scents and if the box is catered to your profile then everyone should get the scent they desire.

If the big ticket items in each box vary then that's where I would see trouble.


----------



## have2haveit (Jul 31, 2013)

Did you guys get the email for popsugar's FALL Luxury box? Or am I late? Lolz


----------



## have2haveit (Jul 31, 2013)

Yep I'm late.. like always lolz


----------



## notsousual (Jul 31, 2013)

After stalking MUT for the last month I've decided to join in for updates.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also ordered the Fall box which I did not have the money for but purchased anyway. LOL

I received the June and July box and I've loved them both so far! I can't wait for the August box!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *notsousual* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After stalking MUT for the last month I've decided to join in for updates.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also ordered the Fall box which I did not have the money for but purchased anyway. LOL
> 
> I received the June and July box and I've loved them both so far! I can't wait for the August box!


Welcome to Makeuptalk!


----------



## jrenee (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dbella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just hope that I like Popsugar.  I'm so mad right now with another (non-makeup) box that I cancelled, but is sending multiple test charges to my bank account (3 yesterday and 8 so far today) that I'm ready to just stop subbing to anything.  My patience is really worn thin.


 Out of curiosity, which (non-makeup) box is giving you headache?


----------



## jrenee (Jul 31, 2013)

I go back and forth between wanting variety and consistency - ultimately I lean on the side of consistency with a twist.  I think the only beauty sub box that does it well is Ipsy - the majority of the products everyone gets, with 1 or 2 items that vary between bags.  Even the July Ipsy bag, which had the most variety of products offered in a bag, it is still kept manageable between 5 products... I like some variety because it means there's some options for trading if you didn't get the product you wanted.  Birchbox makes me hate variety because no matter how many spoiler videos you watch or comb through on social media sites, the reality is that there's a rare chance you'll get an item you actually wanted because they offer over 50 variations of boxes to subscribers.



> Originally Posted by *Boulderbon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I might be the minority here, but I enjoy variations in the boxes. It may be because I Youtube, and seeing the same boxes become monotonous. I would think the only things people will get different is scents, colors, skin tone and hair care based on the new preferences. I gladly welcome this since I'm sensitive to floral scents and if the box is catered to your profile then everyone should get the scent they desire.
> 
> If the big ticket items in each box vary then that's where I would see trouble.





> Originally Posted by *LindseyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I go back and forth between wanting variety and consistency - ultimately I lean on the side of consistency with a twist.  I think the only beauty sub box that does it well is Ipsy - the majority of the products everyone gets, with 1 or 2 items that vary between bags.  Even the July Ipsy bag, which had the most variety of products offered in a bag, it is still kept manageable between 5 products... I like some variety because it means there's some options for trading if you didn't get the product you wanted.  Birchbox makes me hate variety because no matter how many spoiler videos you watch or comb through on social media sites, the reality is that there's a rare chance you'll get an item you actually wanted because they offer over 50 variations of boxes to subscribers.


 I'm totally with you on the Birchbox variety being loathe worthy. Honestly I think it's because of them I don't want variety in sub boxes because their variations were quite misleading I feel, it was one of the reasons I canceled them. I have to agree though Ipsy has done a good job at variation. I fear that if POPSUGAR ventures into that territory though it wont go well mainly because of big ticket items and because they are already one of the more expensive subs out there.


----------



## vugrl (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm totally with you on the Birchbox variety being loathe worthy. Honestly I think it's because of them I don't want variety in sub boxes because their variations were quite misleading I feel, it was one of the reasons I canceled them. I have to agree though Ipsy has done a good job at variation. I fear that if POPSUGAR ventures into that territory though it wont go well mainly because of big ticket items and because they are already one of the more expensive subs out there.


 I feel exactly the same way. It's comforting to know that we are all basically getting the same box.


----------



## christinef (Aug 1, 2013)

I was looking back at the FAQs on the popsugar site and found this...

Q: How will My Preferences be used? "We are always working to curate the most exciting monthly Must Have boxes and have rolled out a new feature to help us include more of what you love. When you subscribe, you will be prompted to fill out your preferences, which will help us in selecting products that are more in tune with your personal tastes! Please know that this does not mean your box will be personalized each month, but we will be taking your preferences into consideration when curating our monthly boxes."

So it seems like they plan on keeping all the boxes generally the same!


----------



## dbella (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Out of curiosity, which (non-makeup) box is giving you headache?


It was Stitchfix.  They corrected the issue, but because of a glitch in their system, they were sending "test" charges to my bank account repeatedly.  Two on Tuesday and then another 9 yesterday.  My bank called me because they felt the activity was suspicious.  Since I'd already paid for my July box and had cancelled (so there should have been no need for them to be testing my account), it was quite weird.  All taken care of though and they've changed their procedure to keep it from happening to anyone else, but it did freak me out somewhat.


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 1, 2013)

Charged!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Aug 1, 2013)

Updates!


----------



## chocolatte (Aug 1, 2013)

Charged!! I hope it ships early this month.


----------



## LindseyJ (Aug 1, 2013)

I was charged, too! I never thought I could be so excited about money being taken out of my bank until I started subscription boxes, lol. Ready to see what's in the box this month!


----------



## wisconsin gal (Aug 1, 2013)

processing!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OiiO (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wisconsin gal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> processing!!!!!!!!!!!


 Yess!!


----------



## dbella (Aug 1, 2013)

Yay! Mine is processing too.  I got charged weeks ago, but it's my first box and I knew when I signed up that I'd just missed the cut for the July box, so that's cool.


----------



## have2haveit (Aug 2, 2013)

Processing... woohoo! fedex better have their stuff to together ... I wouldn't be surprised if their website crashed because of all of us stalking it lol


----------



## barbyechick (Aug 2, 2013)

processing


----------



## ooj4cki3oo (Aug 2, 2013)

mine's processing!

When do they usually ship out? Hope I don't have to wait until the mid-August


----------



## nycgirl562 (Aug 2, 2013)

i'm so excited for my first box!  although i'm going to be out of town by the time it arrives, i'll be stalking this thread to see all the goodies you ladies get!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ps - i won't be back home until sept 1 - i hope popsugar doesn't send any perishable items in their boxes??


----------



## skylola123 (Aug 2, 2013)

I am so excited for this months box. Seriously I am the most excited about this box then Ipsy and last Birchbox. I am also going to be out of town from 11th-18th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ^^^^i am also with you, I hope there is no yummy food in there.


----------



## Boulderbon (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm always excited for popsugar. I don't normally like food products in my boxes, but the perishables they send have ALL been tasty! 

Lately, I've been getting my box around the 10th...if I get it sooner I'll be elated!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 2, 2013)

> I'm always excited for popsugar. I don't normally like food products in my boxes, but the perishables they send have ALL been tasty!Â  Lately, I've been getting my box around the 10th...if I get it sooner I'll be elated!


 I wouldn't call the food items "perishable." They have sent gummy bears, pretzel chips, cookies -- things like that. You can stash them away for at least a week or two with no problem, so they should be fine until after Labor Day.


----------



## have2haveit (Aug 2, 2013)

Grr fedex says not found....


----------



## MoiSurtout (Aug 2, 2013)

Mine shipped! 3.3 pounds.


----------



## have2haveit (Aug 2, 2013)

> Mine shipped! 3.3 pounds.


 so jealous.. but yayyy!


----------



## LindseyJ (Aug 2, 2013)

Mine is saying 3.4 pounds. it hasn't left anywhere yet, but at least its showing something. Normally mine doesn't until later!


----------



## skylola123 (Aug 2, 2013)

Mine also says 3.4 as its weigh!

I am so excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KayEss (Aug 2, 2013)

So excited to see boxes shipping already! 




 Hoping to get mine by my birthday (the 12th), but that might be a long shot since I usually get mine last.


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 2, 2013)

Sent to FedEx! Woohoo!


----------



## jrenee (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sent to FedEx! Woohoo!


 I am SO looking forward to getting this box in the next couple of weeks.  Still 'processing', but it's going to feed my subscription addiction until Ipsy, Birchbox, and Glossybox roll in.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Aug 2, 2013)

Lucky ladies! Mine still isn't showing up with Fed Ex just yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 2, 2013)

Mine shipped today as well. Also 3.3 pounds.


----------



## barbyechick (Aug 2, 2013)

3 lbs, i'm intrigued!


----------



## jrenee (Aug 2, 2013)

Wait a minute, I thought there's typically not any variation in the Pop Sugar Must Have boxes!  If that is the case, why is the weight of the packages being shipped vary between 3lb - 3.3/3.4?  Packaging?  Or do they have a couple of items that differ?  Sorry, I thought when I signed up I was clear that there was no variation between the boxes we receive.


----------



## barbyechick (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wait a minute, I thought there's typically not any variation in the Pop Sugar Must Have boxes!  If that is the case, why is the weight of the packages being shipped vary between 3lb - 3.3/3.4?  Packaging?  Or do they have a couple of items that differ?  Sorry, I thought when I signed up I was clear that there was no variation between the boxes we receive.


 oh i wasn't saying mine had updated, i was just noting my interest in it being around the 3 lb mark. this is my first box but they do have very minor variations, i believe. different colors are normal and I think they have had months where selected boxes got an extra


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 2, 2013)

The weights can vary by a few ounces for whatever reason, (scale differences, etc) but everything has pretty much been the same except for color, flavor variation, or scent.


----------



## wisconsin gal (Aug 2, 2013)

What has been the heaviest box?  This will be just my 2nd box.

I'm guessing the one with the balance ball might have been the heaviest?

Just curious....


----------



## jannie135 (Aug 2, 2013)

I signed up today... what are my chances of getting the august box instead of september?


----------



## flynt (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wait a minute, I thought there's typically not any variation in the Pop Sugar Must Have boxes!  If that is the case, why is the weight of the packages being shipped vary between 3lb - 3.3/3.4?  Packaging?  Or do they have a couple of items that differ?  Sorry, I thought when I signed up I was clear that there was no variation between the boxes we receive.


 There's always differences in weight; that's just part of having different post offices measure the packages.


----------



## have2haveit (Aug 2, 2013)

I don't want to promise anything but everyone that's new to popsugar asks your same question and they always end up getting it. idk but its likely you will


----------



## jannie135 (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *have2haveit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I don't want to promise anything but everyone that's new to popsugar asks your same question and they always end up getting it. idk but its likely you will


 lol~

yay! I hope I'm not the only exception!!


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 2, 2013)

Yep... Mine left Newburgh,NY tonight @ 10:42pm &amp; on it's way to Metro Detroit. No estimated delivery but my guess is next Thursday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylola123 (Aug 3, 2013)

> Yep... Mine left Newburgh,NY tonight @ 10:42pm &amp; on it's way to Metro Detroit. No estimated delivery but my guess is next Thursday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oooohhhh!!!! Exciting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EastCoastPlus40 (Aug 3, 2013)

Crossing my fingers you do get it, but I think August was sold out weeks ago. They gave a necklace spoiler.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wisconsin gal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What has been the heaviest box?  This will be just my 2nd box.
> 
> ...


I want to say January was among the heaviest.  I posted weights of my boxes in past threads but I'd have to go searching for them. 

The lovely May box was around same weight as this box, about 3.4-ish lbs for me (but I had won a clutch so mine might have a bit more). 

My box isn't tracking through reference yet.


----------



## Jo Cres (Aug 3, 2013)

im so happy these boxes have started to ship! I don't know if mine has yet or not but I have been charged. I go back to work Tuesday after maternity leave and i'm having WICKED anxiety about it so getting my box if it comes would make me feel a little better.


----------



## Jo Cres (Aug 3, 2013)

onh and I loved last August's box. the reed diffuser we got lasted until LAST month!!! i'm thinking of ordering myself one. I wish they included a code for those because they are expensive!!


----------



## mommybutterfly (Aug 3, 2013)

I always seem to get my box before I even get a shipping notice.  Last month I got my box on the 5th.  So hoping I get mine quick again.  I hate not knowing whats gonna be in it! lol


----------



## chocolatte (Aug 3, 2013)

3.4 lbs!! It's only been initiated but hopefully it gets here to San Diego by the end of the week!!


----------



## annifer (Aug 3, 2013)

I haven't been charged yet for mine because of a billing issue and I fixed it the day I got an email saying it wouldn't process, which was on the 1st. Has this happened to anyone else before, and if so, when did the charge actually go through?


----------



## wurly (Aug 3, 2013)

OK, I decided I want back in. But all the discount codes I tried don't work. I tried POPSHOP, GET50, BAUBLEBAR10, TAKE10, GET10, GET25, TAKE25. None works! Would anyone be willing to share a discount code with me? I'm willing to subscribe to 1 month, 3 months, or 6 months at a time. Thank you!!!!


----------



## wisconsin gal (Aug 3, 2013)

Ladies, I'm still processing.... ahhh, is it me? First box took 5 days to process too.


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 3, 2013)

Everyone is still processing, but there's a back door type way to track through the Fed Ex site.

Go to your PopSugar account and find your Subscription Number:





Take that Subscription Number and go to this site:
https://www.fedex.com/fedextrack/?cntry_code=us&amp;tab=2 (Note: This link doesn't seem to work for me on Mobile so do it from a computer)

Put your subscription number in the reference number field, fill in the country and zip code. (If it doesn't show up at first try to change the date a few days back.)





Hit Track and you should be able to bring up your tracking info!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 3, 2013)

I would also add try not panic about not being able to track via FedEx Reference right away, sometimes it takes several days for it to update and show any tracking info.


----------



## annifer (Aug 3, 2013)

All I care about right now is having a processing box show up on my account.


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 3, 2013)

> All I care about right now is having a processing box show up on my account.


 I bet will update Monday or Tuesday. My credit card expired in January and my box and processing status was a few days behind everyone else's.


----------



## annifer (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I bet will update Monday or Tuesday. My credit card expired in January and my box and processing status was a few days behind everyone else's.


 Ok thanks.  I just started freaking out that I won't get it, lol.  I wouldn't have this problem if some lady didn't steal my credit card info to buy herself plane tickets



. It had to be canceled.


----------



## wisconsin gal (Aug 3, 2013)

WOW, thanks girls!  Ok, NOW I understand what you guys mean by tracking.  I thought I was waiting for a "shipped" status before checking tracking info.  I was WAY off.

Unfortunately nothing in the system yet, but EEEEEPPP, I'm so excited!!!

thanks!


----------



## wisconsin gal (Aug 3, 2013)

Oh brother! 






Ladies, it REALLY REALLY helps if you not only try and track before "shipped" status, but you use the subscription number for the box, not the limited edition style box for fall,  Yep.

My box is in Jersey!  Whoo hoo!

You guys rock!


----------



## have2haveit (Aug 3, 2013)

Mine hasn't even initiated. Idk why, I'm always one of the first to get the box. I guess my luck changed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jannie135 (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *annifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok thanks.  I just started freaking out that I won't get it, lol.  I wouldn't have this problem if some lady didn't steal my credit card info to buy herself plane tickets
> 
> ...


 Ugh, changing credit card #'s wreak havoc in your online sub life. Messes up the box cycles. My bank called to ask me if I was trying to spend $500 at Walmart. In Canada. I was like, 





I had to contact all of my subs to update my card because this also happened at the end of a month. It sucks.


----------



## tazdvil (Aug 3, 2013)

Ooohhhhhhh..... Mine is not moving but in Gilroy! That's close to me. Woot. The credit card fraud is interesting because we had someone take my husbands card number and try to buy $600 of something from AT&amp;T. It doesn't make sense to me because you would think that someone's name would be attached to the purchase. Especially would be true with plane tickets.


----------



## annifer (Aug 3, 2013)

> Ooohhhhhhh..... Mine is not moving but in Gilroy! That's close to me. Woot. The credit card fraud is interesting because we had someone take my husbands card number and try to buy $600 of something from AT&amp;T. It doesn't make sense to me because you would think that someone's name would be attached to the purchase. Especially would be true with plane tickets.


 There was no name, but I found out who made the purchase when I called the airline, which is located in Panama. She spent $839 to fly from Ecuador to Cuba. I have her itinerary and she's on her vacation right now. Makes me so mad. I'm in the middle of this dispute with the credit card company and idk how they let this purchase go through. I obviously didn't do that.


----------



## dbf0670 (Aug 3, 2013)

Just wanted to add that tracking via reference number never works for me if I'm trying to do it on my phone. It'll just say "Not found." However, if I track it on the computer it gives me updated info.


----------



## wurly (Aug 3, 2013)

I thought for sure we'd have spoilers today!!!! I've been lurking on this board all day. Lurk lurk. Earliest arrivals are next Monday?


----------



## wurly (Aug 3, 2013)

OOPS! Meant to post that on the Allure Fall box board.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *annifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *tazdvil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ooohhhhhhh..... Mine is not moving but in Gilroy! That's close to me. Woot.
> ...


----------



## annifer (Aug 3, 2013)

> This may sound mean and vindictive, but how cool would it be if they cancelled the charge, gave you the $ back, and then wouldn't let her fly home because the ticket was no longer paid for?Â


 Haha that's exactly what I want to happen! Plus having someone there to arrest her when she tries to check in at the airport!


----------



## dbella (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *annifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha that's exactly what I want to happen! Plus having someone there to arrest her when she tries to check in at the airport!


I second that motion.  If you can see where she's traveling, what's to stop you from calling the airline and cancelling her flight?  I'd do it and it's not vindictive, just JUSTICE!! LOL


----------



## dbella (Aug 3, 2013)

Fooey. The Fed Ex reference tracking system is down right now.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edit: Annnnnnd, it's back up.  My box has departed New Jersey!  Goody!!!


----------



## Eleda (Aug 4, 2013)

I want spoilers...

Was trying to find some, and somebody instagrammed a picture of PS box 1 day ago. I wonder if it is a new one, she says she will be doing a video, so curious what she received..

http://www.5thvillage.me/p/513427852963779188_6473235/


----------



## annifer (Aug 4, 2013)

> I second that motion.Â  If you can see where she's traveling, what's to stop you from calling the airline and cancelling her flight?Â  I'd do it and it's not vindictive, just JUSTICE!! LOL


 I will call and see if I can make that happen. She does deserve it for stealing. I know that I won't have to pay for what she took, but what bothers me more is that she probably won't get in trouble for it. The first thing that came to mind when this happened was how this was going to mess up some of my subs. Haha, that's sad, I'm that addicted!


----------



## Jo Cres (Aug 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Everyone is still processing, but there's a back door type way to track through the Fed Ex site.
> 
> ...


 thanks! im gonna do that now!!!


----------



## beautynewbie (Aug 4, 2013)

My box is in NJ can't wait to get it. 3.3 pounds!


----------



## kctea (Aug 4, 2013)

I was charged $37.45 this month rather than just the $35. I was wondering if any of you all had that problem or knew what was up?


----------



## ZeeOmega (Aug 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kctea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I was charged $37.45 this month rather than just the $35. I was wondering if any of you all had that problem or knew what was up?


 Do you live in a state with 7% sales tax? If so, it's possible that your state now requires that online vendors charge you the sales tax and remit it to the revenue department as opposed to having tax filers include it on their tax returns (which often get left off).


----------



## kctea (Aug 4, 2013)

> Do you live in a state with 7% sales tax? If so, it's possible that your state now requires that online vendors charge you the sales tax and remit it to the revenue department as opposed to having tax filers include it on their tax returns (which often get left off).


 I recently moved to Florida. This is my first box in Florida.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Aug 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kctea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I recently moved to Florida. This is my first box in Florida.


  Well, Florida looks like a fun state for sales tax! Not only do you have the state tax, but if you live in a county with a discretionary sales tax, you get that added in as well.


----------



## wurly (Aug 4, 2013)

IL requires sales tax.


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Aug 4, 2013)

Yeah FL has 6%. I'm from south Florida and we don't have any county taxes so I had never heard of that.


----------



## tazdvil (Aug 4, 2013)

> There was no name, but I found out who made the purchase when I called the airline, which is located in Panama. She spent $839 to fly from Ecuador to Cuba. I have her itinerary and she's on her vacation right now. Makes me so mad. I'm in the middle of this dispute with the credit card company and idk how they let this purchase go through. I obviously didn't do that.


 Wonder if they could cancel her return flight and get at least part of it credited back. LOL let her figure out how to get home.


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 4, 2013)

I get sales tax charged here in OH as well..


----------



## Superfish19 (Aug 4, 2013)

I live in Florida and my county charges 1% plus the states 6%. Well at least I don't have state income tax.


----------



## tazdvil (Aug 4, 2013)

> There was no name, but I found out who made the purchase when I called the airline, which is located in Panama. She spent $839 to fly from Ecuador to Cuba. I have her itinerary and she's on her vacation right now. Makes me so mad. I'm in the middle of this dispute with the credit card company and idk how they let this purchase go through. I obviously didn't do that.


 Looks like everyone thinks the same thing. I hope it works..


----------



## annifer (Aug 4, 2013)

> Looks like everyone thinks the same thing. I hope it works..


 Me too, but regardless, I'm not paying for it! Unnecessary stress I don't need.


----------



## wurly (Aug 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tazdvil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like everyone thinks the same thing. I hope it works..


 She'd be stuck in Cuba!!!


----------



## have2haveit (Aug 4, 2013)

I live at the jersey shore... am I the only one who hasn't had their box initiated?


----------



## IffB (Aug 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OK, I decided I want back in. But all the discount codes I tried don't work. I tried POPSHOP, GET50, BAUBLEBAR10, TAKE10, GET10, GET25, TAKE25. None works! Would anyone be willing to share a discount code with me? I'm willing to subscribe to 1 month, 3 months, or 6 months at a time. Thank you!!!!


 REFER5 should worlk for $5 off....


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 4, 2013)

> I live at the jersey shore... am I the only one who hasn't had their box initiated?


 Nope, mine hasn't either. I don't expect to see it pop up for a couple days.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Aug 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want spoilers...
> 
> ...


 I keep checking her youtube channel but she hasn't updated.


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 4, 2013)

We're definitely getting spoilers tomorrow- cant wait to see that there's 25 new posts on thread - then I know spoilers are posted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dbella (Aug 4, 2013)

For once I don't want to know. Lol. Last two spoilers I had for other boxes ruined them for me and the last two without spoilers I loved. I'm going to be surprised this time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Superfish19 (Aug 4, 2013)

> For once I don't want to know. Lol. Last two spoilers I had for other boxes ruined them for me and the last two without spoilers I loved. I'm going to be surprised this time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I find that when I'm spoiled I'm more disappointed then when I'm surprised. Plus the one reason I get boxes is for the surprise.


----------



## have2haveit (Aug 4, 2013)

I was going to go spoiler-free this time but since I'm getting my box late I think I'm going to peek.I'm going to try to fight the urge to peek because spoilers do ruin it for me but I'm too curious. Yayy cant wait!


----------



## smartinoff (Aug 5, 2013)

Mine is initiated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 3.4lbs....at least it's not just a bunch of light stuff with that necklace! I'm doing really good at not being MUT obsessive lately, we'll see how that comes into play about spoilers! I have never been truly surprised by any sub. Here's hoping that the back to school stuff will distract me!


----------



## skylola123 (Aug 5, 2013)

Did anyone else see this picture on instagram?? It looks like Michael Todd's products are being featured a lot in subs this month, Ipsy &amp; Little Black Bag....maybe even Popsugar  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jannie135 (Aug 5, 2013)

I HOPE I GET THE PUMPKIN MASK!!!! At least through Ipsy. And I hope I get this months pop sugar lol


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 5, 2013)

I doubt that is part of the box. They usually don't post anything they are including in the box.


----------



## emmzk25 (Aug 5, 2013)

Mine doesn't even have FedEx tracking yet :-( I leave for vacation Thursday...hopefully I can get someone to check my house for packages while I'm gone


----------



## LindseyJ (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm really hoping for a spoiler today!


----------



## naturalactions (Aug 5, 2013)

Full spoiler of everything in the box on My Subscription Addiction...in case anyone wants to know....


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 5, 2013)

Spoiler alert! Spoiler alert! I'm on my phone so I can't post it easily but it's on my sub addictions blog! Just a picture from an article about sub boxes, but a spoiler nonetheless!


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 5, 2013)

Spoiler








It looks like the August Box will include: â€œa stackable bento lunch box, Lulah body wash, a weekly to-do notebook, a necklace from Gorjana, an apple-shaped snack bowl by Lunares, dried Granny Smith apples, and a sample-size Dermalogica face cleanser.â€ Credit: My Subscription Addiction blog (not my blog!)


----------



## NikNik455 (Aug 5, 2013)

Is it too late to sub for the august box and do they have any codes?


----------



## Eleda (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LindseyJ (Aug 5, 2013)

Love that box!


----------



## AmandaMaven (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Spoiler alert! Spoiler alert! I'm on my phone so I can't post it easily but it's on my sub addictions blog! Just a picture from an article about sub boxes, but a spoiler nonetheless!


 I was just going to mention the spoiler. Well, ask if those products were ever in a PopSugar box before because I never saw them. So excited!


----------



## tnorth1852 (Aug 5, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Spoiler alert! Spoiler alert! I'm on my phone so I can't post it easily but it's on my sub addictions blog! Just a picture from an article about sub boxes, but a spoiler nonetheless!


I was totally about to post that! Beat me to it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> As with most boxes, some things I love, some things I need to have in my hand before I decide if I love them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Either way, this looks like a pretty legit box....


----------



## have2haveit (Aug 5, 2013)

Half of the things I can figure out what they are but the red thing and the box shaped thing, I really don't know what they might be.. does anyone know? (Sorry for my thing description lol I just dont want to spoil it for others)


----------



## melanie0971 (Aug 5, 2013)

Mine left NJ and is on it's way to Chicago! Yeah!


----------



## naturalactions (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *have2haveit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Half of the things I can figure out what they are but the red thing and the box shaped thing, I really don't know what they might be.. does anyone know? (Sorry for my thing description lol I just dont want to spoil it for others)


 
If you go to her blog, she lists what each item is.


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 5, 2013)

Spoiler



I've never used either of the beauty items so I'm excited to try those. The bento boxes are awesome and I can always use a planner. Not sure about the apple dish, but I can sit it in my kitchen to hold my rings when cooking. Overall a pretty useful box!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 5, 2013)

Since "spoiler" is in the title of this thread, I'm not going to bother trying to dance around the contents since the warning is in the title. Body wash! I'm on a no-buy for shower gel until I use up what I already have, so I'm very excited to get a new brand to try. A bento box! I love those! I just have cheapies from Daiso, so I'm very excited to get a fancier one. A notepad for lists! Lists lists lists! I really hope this is for real because I will probably end up using everything, although I may have to rehome the necklace depending on the length.


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 5, 2013)

I think it's legit or someone spent a whole lot of time photoshopping a fake box!


----------



## stasi7 (Aug 5, 2013)

I still can't track mine with the reference number. Bummer....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## have2haveit (Aug 5, 2013)

> I still can't track mine with the reference number. Bummer....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Don't feel bad I can't either. NOT FOUND, I LOATHE THOSE TWO WORDS.


----------



## IffB (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NikNik455* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it too late to sub for the august box and do they have any codes?


 Their website says August is sold out, but sometimes after you sub they ask if you would like to receive the current box after all.....REFER5 takes $5 off. I will be pretty pleased with this box!


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 5, 2013)

Looks like a great box-  Good Variety!!!  Mine is moving at a snails pace-  left NY last Friday and is making its way to Metro Detroit


----------



## MakeupMavenJen (Aug 5, 2013)

I can't either. Of course, this is my first box and when I went to check my address...I had typed it in wrong!?!? Why would I DO that? E-mailed and tried calling FedEx but they do not see my package yet. Hoping I caught it in time. If not... &gt;_&lt;


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Aug 5, 2013)

This box looks great to me! I'll use almost everything in this box - except maybe that little bowl. Maybe, I'll also use it in the kitchen to keep my rings in when I'm cooking or washing dishes.


----------



## Veronica Mars (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *annifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I haven't been charged yet for mine because of a billing issue and I fixed it the day I got an email saying it wouldn't process, which was on the 1st. Has this happened to anyone else before, and if so, when did the charge actually go through?


 The same thing happened to me - I also corrected it on the 1st.  Still haven't been charged - what about you?  

I had a $2 charge from Orbitz.com (never used that site!)  that I saw on my account and quickly cancelled in case there was a larger charge coming behind it!   I wonder if that same lady was trying to buy more plane tickets!


----------



## PinkShanyn (Aug 5, 2013)

Seriously?  A naturebox snack?  why would they be promoting another sub service????


----------



## PinkShanyn (Aug 5, 2013)

however... that bento box will make me SUPER happy as I have a strange love for cute little lunch containers.  (and an entire drawer in my kitchen devoted to them)... the apple bowl would be cute to sit out for the fall season as well.   The soap -- well... everyone washes their hand, right? lol.


----------



## jenniferrose (Aug 5, 2013)

I tried to do some price estimations for my curiosity not counting the necklace since that was presented sort of as extra this month for the anniversary. But I definitely need help!

Bento Box: $19.99

Body Wash: $11.25

To Do Notebook: $10?

Naturebox: $5?

Lunares Apple Bowl: $20? ($149 7pc set divided by 7?)

Dermalogica Samples: $25? (based on other sample sets on their site?)


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 5, 2013)

Dear god, I should have never googled weekly chevron notebook! I want them all!!!


----------



## skylola123 (Aug 5, 2013)

OMG! That apple bowl I love it and Dermalogica my favorite  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 5, 2013)

This is a great box...love everything in it!


----------



## have2haveit (Aug 5, 2013)

Idk how I feel about the lunch box and the snack bowl. I guess I'll fall in love with them, depending on their quality. I'm most excited about the necklace.I can't wait to rock it. I'LL gift everything else to my sister-in-law who's turning 12 yayy!


----------



## dbella (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *have2haveit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Idk how I feel about the lunch box and the snack bowl. I guess I'll fall in love with them, depending on their quality. I'm most excited about the necklace.I can't wait to rock it. I'LL gift everything else to my sister-in-law who's turning 12 yayy!


DANG IT!!  I didn't want to know.  I'm not coming back to this thread until I get my box so I don't accidentally see anything else.  Please hide your spoilers.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 5, 2013)

> DANG IT!!Â  I didn't want to know.Â  I'm not coming back to this thread until I get my box so I don't accidentally see anything else.Â  Please hide your spoilers.Â  :icon_sad:


 Uh, no. If the title of the thread contains the word "spoiler" or "spoilers" -- as this one does -- we specifically do not need to hide spoilers. This is the very reason that word is in the thread title.


----------



## emmzk25 (Aug 5, 2013)

> Don't feel bad I can't either. NOT FOUND, I LOATHE THOSE TWO WORDS.


 same... So sad wish I knew where my box was


----------



## barbyechick (Aug 5, 2013)

yay spoilers! not sure how i feel about the box, gonna wait to say either/or for when I have it but glad I know because the curiousity was killing me lol

i know i'm being a bit of a downer but the theme is more fitting for september...if I remember my kindergarten calendars correctly lol


----------



## have2haveit (Aug 5, 2013)

> Uh, no. If the title of the thread contains the word "spoiler" or "spoilers" -- as this one does -- we specifically do not need to hide spoilers. This is the very reason that word is in the thread title.


 Thank you for clearing that up lolz


----------



## dbella (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *have2haveit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you for clearing that up lolz


I must have mistaken this for the original thread about the August box because I don't remember being subscribed to a thread just for spoilers.  Or did someone add spoilers to the title of the original August thread?  It still wouldn't hurt to put SPOILER before you type it or to put it in white in case someone accidentally stumbles on it and has their surprise ruined.

Edited to say: Nope, I checked and this is the one and only thread about the August Popsugar box and existed to discuss the boxes before spoilers were even available.  So, while we can agree there _can_ be spoilers in the thread, it would only take a minimal effort to conceal them in some way so people who have been participating in the thread from the start (before spoilers were even possible) don't come back on the day a spoiler has been posted and see something they don't want to.  I thought from every other thread I've read on this site that concealing spoilers was the standard practice here.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Aug 5, 2013)

This box looks really great! 

I wonder what the variations will be. The bento comes in grey, blue, green and purple, and the body wash comes in magnolia fig, peony, citron, tamarind ginger and vanilla orchid. The snack could vary too, although I hope it doesn't; I love dried apples and haven't had them in years.


----------



## have2haveit (Aug 5, 2013)

Actually last month someone created a spoiler free thread for the july box but it didn't take off. I guess people preferred the spoiler thread so that's why this is the only thread for the august popsugar. But if you want a spoiler free thread you should start one. And the reason I didn't conceal my spoiler is because there were a few people before me who had an open spoiler so there was no point on concealing mine.


----------



## Christy327 (Aug 5, 2013)

i cancelled my box because of my budget and i really love this box wahhh....if anyone wants to trade the weekly calendar inbox please.


----------



## dbella (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *have2haveit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Actually last month someone created a spoiler free thread for the july box but it didn't take off. I guess people preferred the spoiler thread so that's why this is the only thread for the august popsugar. But if you want a spoiler free thread you should start one. And the reason I didn't conceal my spoiler is because there were a few people before me who had an open spoiler so there was no point on concealing mine.


I'm not against a thread where spoilers are allowed, but when there is only one thread to talk about that month's box, it would be nice to hide the spoilers so that people who have been in on the conversation all along don't have to suddenly abandon the thread entirely as soon as boxes start shipping for fear of seeing them.  It only takes a second to hide them and that makes a lot more sense and is more inclusive than trying to have two separate spoiler and non-spoiler threads.  I ended up seeing your post first because I always click on "last post" when going to a thread I'm subscribed too.  Fortunately, I only saw the two items you mentioned, so the rest of my box is still a surprise at least.  Seems an easy compromise so everyone can enjoy the same conversation together but can opt in or out when it comes to seeing spoilers.


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 5, 2013)

I don't think many people go spoiler free any more. It's also a pain to add spoiler tags on a cell phone.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Aug 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PinkShanyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Seriously?  A naturebox snack?  why would they be promoting another sub service????

I think it's quite odd Naturebox is in this box too since they have their own sub. I don't think PS has ever done that before. 



> Originally Posted by *dbella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I must have mistaken this for the original thread about the August box because I don't remember being subscribed to a thread just for spoilers.  Or did someone add spoilers to the title of the original August thread?  It still wouldn't hurt to put SPOILER before you type it or to put it in white in case someone accidentally stumbles on it and has their surprise ruined.
> 
> Edited to say: Nope, I checked and this is the one and only thread about the August Popsugar box and existed to discuss the boxes before spoilers were even available.  So, while we can agree there _can_ be spoilers in the thread, it would only take a minimal effort to conceal them in some way so people who have been participating in the thread from the start (before spoilers were even possible) don't come back on the day a spoiler has been posted and see something they don't want to.  I thought from every other thread I've read on this site that concealing spoilers was the standard practice here.


 I'm pretty sure for the last several months every Popsugar Must Have thread (with the exception of the one last month that did not take off) has had Spoilers in the title. I've found that if *spoilers* is in the title you will find info not concealed in the spoiler tag more often than not, not just in the PS but in other sub groups as well. It's more of a time saving thing I think since these forums move so quickly and for people on mobile the spoilers tag can get in the way a lot. Also I think only moderators can change the title of the thread after it is created so this would have had to have the *spoilers* in the title beforehand unless a mod added it later.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 5, 2013)

It takes longer than a second to do spoilers on my phone, which is why I don't bother when the thread name clearly indicates that it is a spoiler thread.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 5, 2013)

Not sure I follow the spoiler vs no spoiler thing....why would you keep coming back to a thread titled spoilers and expect to not see...some sort of spoilers?  

Although I do understand coming back to the thread check in on shipping times and other communication, but really if you want to remain spoiler free, the best practice is to abstain from the threads titled spoilers, once shipping starts rolling, until you have your box then join back in on the messages.

Anyway, this is the way the PopSugar threads have been working for a while now (spoiler is in the title so everyone is aware that they MIGHT see a spoiler).  Having two threads would be tedious and confusing and cause more upset if someone mistakenly posted in the wrong thread.

As with anything I think the choice to remain spoiler free is personal, the responsibility to remain spoiler free is up to the individual who chooses it, not to the group to suddenly modify the discussion based on the decisions of others/individuals who chose to go spoiler free.


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 5, 2013)

> It takes longer than a second to do spoilers on my phone, which is why I don't bother when the thread name clearly indicates that it is a spoiler thread.


 Yes...this. I don't know how to do spoilers on my phone at any rate.


----------



## have2haveit (Aug 5, 2013)

> Not sure I follow the spoiler vs no spoiler thing....why would you keep coming back to a thread titled spoilers and expect to not see...some sort of spoilers? Â  Although I do understand coming back to the thread check in on shipping times and other communication, but really if you want to remain spoiler free, the best practice is to abstain from the threads titled spoilers, once shipping starts rolling, until you have your box then join back in on the messages. Anyway, this is the way the PopSugar threads have been working for a while now (spoiler is in the title so everyone is aware that they MIGHT see a spoiler). Â Having two threads would be tedious and confusing and cause more upset if someone mistakenly posted in the wrong thread. As with anything I think the choice to remain spoiler free is personal, the responsibility to remain spoiler free is up to the individual who chooses it, not to the group to suddenly modify the discussion based on the decisions of others/individuals who chose to go spoiler free. Â


 You couldn't have explained it better!


----------



## jenniferrose (Aug 5, 2013)

I think someone posted this weekend yhat we shouldsee spoilers monday plus we've seen shipping posts. So as long as you follow the thread chronologically you can usually tell when to stop looking.


----------



## have2haveit (Aug 5, 2013)

I just don't like for someone to come and tell me I should modify/conceal my comment when it clearly says spoilers on the top. But I do understand how people may want to stay spoiler free and get upset if they stumble across an open spoiler because IT HAS HAPPENED TO ME before but I don't go back and demand for someone to cover up there stuff when I know this is a spoiler thread.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Aug 5, 2013)

In case you already know your going to like the bentgo they have a deal on groupon 2 for $23. I really like the concept of these tbh and I was actually approached to do a review on them a few months ago but didn't do it because I didn't feel it was a good fit for my content (beauty blogger, not food blogger).


----------



## ewiggy (Aug 5, 2013)

I think people who want to have a non-spoiler thread could create one, right?  Just sayin'.


----------



## LindseyJ (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> *I think it's quite odd Naturebox is in this box too since they have their own sub. I don't think PS has ever done that before. *
> ...


 I thought it was kind of strange that Ipsy sent out Starlooks products in one of their bags. I guess it kind of makes since in this case since Naturebox is completely different that PopSugar so i doubt they would lose any subscribers to Naturebox, lol. But the one with Ipsy and Starlooks is a little different since those subs are more alike. I've never tried anything from Naturebox and I doubt that I will subscribe to them after getting them in this box, but maybe some will? Its a good idea from Naturebox's side.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yay spoilers! not sure how i feel about the box, gonna wait to say either/or for when I have it but glad I know because the curiousity was killing me lol
> 
> i know i'm being a bit of a downer but the theme is more fitting for september...if I remember my kindergarten calendars correctly lol


 I'm in Florida, so school actually starts in 2 weeks here! I like the back to school theme and I hope that next month they do a fall fashion-y theme. Dang it Popsugar, I was suppose to quit you last month.....


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 5, 2013)

I looked up the bento boxes and it looks like the bottom is 1 big container, then there's a silverware holder (plastic utensils included) in the middle and the top is 2 compartments. They are also BPA free! I might have to get my husband one of these if I do end up using mine.


----------



## LindseyJ (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm in Florida, so school actually starts in 2 weeks here! I like the back to school theme and I hope that next month they do a fall fashion-y theme. Dang it Popsugar, I was suppose to quit you last month.....


 I'm in Oklahoma and school starts this Thursday here! I'm not in school, but I've got a little Kindergartener this year!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  So the back to school theme would fit for my area at this time.


----------



## LindseyJ (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I looked up the bento boxes and it looks like the bottom is 1 big container, then there's a silverware holder (plastic utensils included) in the middle and the top is 2 compartments. They are also BPA free! I might have to get my husband one of these if I do end up using mine.


 I looked it up, too and was excited that it had so much with it! It looks like it could hold quite a bit of food. I normally don't take lunch to work with me, but maybe this will make me start, lol.


----------



## have2haveit (Aug 5, 2013)

> I looked it up, too and was excited that it had so much with it! It looks like it could hold quite a bit of food. I normally don't take lunch to work with me, but maybe this will make me start, lol.


 I know, right? I've never taken my food to work but I guess it wouldn't be a bad idea to start. I'm officially excited about the lunch box.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 5, 2013)

> I looked it up, too and was excited that it had so much with it! It looks like it could hold quite a bit of food. I normally don't take lunch to work with me, but maybe this will make me start, lol.


 I have a number of bento boxes (not these), and they hold a lot more than you would expect. I need to see if I can dig up my guide to putting these boxes together. It's a bit of an art form if you do it correctly.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LindseyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## wurly (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a number of bento boxes (not these), and they hold a lot more than you would expect. I need to see if I can dig up my guide to putting these boxes together. It's a bit of an art form if you do it correctly.


 There is a great website called justbento.com where they discuss recipes, and pictures of bentos. It's an amazing world of bentos. I love love love bentos. I think the rule of thumb is that the volume of bentos (in cc or ml) is roughly equivalent to the calories, if you follow the carbs/veggies/fruit/protein ratio for most bentos. So bentos are a great way to have a balanced diet that is not too high in calories.


----------



## melanie0971 (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks for the web site info. I live the Vento box I have but I'm looking forward to another as a back up. But I always run out of ideas!


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Aug 5, 2013)

I know South Florida starts school the last week of August and I know Nashville started the first of August. First impressions: 1) The Bento lunchbox will be useful. 2) I have way too many body washes so it will probably be a while before it goes into rotation. 3) The apple bowl does not interest me at all but my grandma's kitchen has an apple theme so I'm sure she can get use of it. 4) I like to make lists but not sure how much use the notebook will get. 5) I like the necklace style but don't like gold so I won't wear. All in all not my favorite box. The items that will get used aren't particularly exciting to me. Oh well you win some, you lose some and I've really enjoyed the last few boxes.


----------



## skylola123 (Aug 5, 2013)

> This box looks great to me! I'll use almost everything in this box - except maybe that little bowl. Maybe, I'll also use it in the kitchen to keep my rings in when I'm cooking or washing dishes.Â


 It is an adorable bowl you can use it for anything you want  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was planning on using mine to put jewelry in like rings and bracelets and put it on my vanity. Or in my bathroom to put hair ties and bobby pins. Or even as a key holder because I don't have one and put it near my front door and put my keys in it. From the spoiler pic it looks adorable, quirky and feminine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can't wait!!


----------



## have2haveit (Aug 5, 2013)

I was thinking of gifting the bowl and apple crisps to my mother in law? It's going to be her birthday this Friday. What do you guys think? will that be a nice b day gift or would it be awkward to gift someone a snack and a bowl to eat it with? Lolz I'm not very creative when it comes to gifts. :-(


----------



## MissKellyC (Aug 5, 2013)

I like what I'm seeing! I can always use something new to take my lunch to work... And the apple dish will be cute for my future apartment. And of course i love the necklace. I'm sure I'll use everything else as well! =)


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Aug 5, 2013)

> The same thing happened to me - I also corrected it on the 1st. Â Still haven't been charged - what about you? Â  I had a $2 charge from Orbitz.com (never used that site!) Â that I saw on my account and quickly cancelled in case there was a larger charge coming behind it! Â  I wonder if that same lady was trying to buy more plane tickets!Â


 Totally off topic but I saw your username and felt compelled to share that I'm almost done watching the entire series of Veronica Mars in less than a week. I freaking love it.


----------



## barbyechick (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm in Florida, so school actually starts in 2 weeks here! I like the back to school theme and I hope that next month they do a fall fashion-y theme. Dang it Popsugar, I was suppose to quit you last month.....


 ah, it didn't even hit me it was a back to school theme...I just thought apples, and apples season begins in september - i know because I go into a frenzy 



. i still remember the september pictures in grade school always had apples for september


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 5, 2013)

Mmmm...Honeycrisp apple season! I can hardly wait!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My August Pop Sugar Wish List:
> 
> ...


----------



## PinkShanyn (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dbella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I must have mistaken this for the original thread about the August box because I don't remember being subscribed to a thread just for spoilers.  Or did someone add spoilers to the title of the original August thread?  It still wouldn't hurt to put SPOILER before you type it or to put it in white in case someone accidentally stumbles on it and has their surprise ruined.
> ...


 This thread has ALWAYS said *Spoilers*   If you don't want them - don't subscribe.  I mean really!?  Exercise some self restraint instead of being catty to someone posting an opinion in the SPOILER thread.  Good lord!


----------



## jannie135 (Aug 5, 2013)

Um just so people know. Even if you put photos in spoiler tags... they're visible on the right side column under recently added images lol 

but i guess only on computers.


----------



## naturalactions (Aug 5, 2013)

I don't think anyone was being catty at all. It was a polite request that was cleared up after a civil discussion. For those of us who are still fairly new to MUT, it takes a little bit of time to really learn the ropes. Please give us some grace.


----------



## have2haveit (Aug 5, 2013)

It was a little catty, she told me to cover up my comment and also said that I had ruined it for her. That made me feel bad and that's why I got a little defensive. She wasn't a total b**** but it did make me feel bad. But w/e I wish her happiness with her box  but I think we should ask first before we start demanding things.


----------



## barbyechick (Aug 5, 2013)

out of curiousity have the spoilers before people get boxes ever been wrong? i'm assuming with the necklace it's the august box for sure, but wondering anyhow


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 5, 2013)

I've been around since last October's box and I don't think we've ever had a non-subscriber sourced spoiler before. It's usually someone on here that gets their's first or we find a picture on Instagram from someone else who subscribes.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 5, 2013)

> I've been around since last October's box and I don't think we've ever had a non-subscriber sourced spoiler before. It's usually someone on here that gets their's first or we find a picture on Instagram from someone else who subscribes.


 I've been a subscriber since the first box, and this is the first time this has happened. We haven't even been given one item in advance like we did this time around with the necklace.


----------



## cmello (Aug 5, 2013)

super excited for the bento box.. would of loves a lunch bag too (i'm in the market for one) also excited for the necklace


----------



## naturalactions (Aug 5, 2013)

The BB, GB, Beauty Army and Barkbox pics in the article are all from previous boxes (June or July) so I am surprised Pop Sugar would not use an old photo too. I wonder if it was a mistake.


----------



## have2haveit (Aug 5, 2013)

I don't think it was a mistake because the anniversary necklace was in the pic. Idk but great observation... I wouldn't be upset if indeed this wasn't the august box just because I don't think its amazing, but who knows.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 5, 2013)

I think it's a little of both.  Speaking as someone who has been scolded for not using spoilers in past threads (granted it was in a thread that we were 20 pages into...by then I figured it was pretty clear if you had read 20 pages into the thread you were not trying very hard to go spoiler free) I think the larger issues is the PopSugar threads didn't always have Spoiler in the title, but have now taken a similar path as Ipsy threads.

However, PopSugar had released spoiler emails about previous boxes like the Women and Mens Summer boxes and they released the necklace spoiler very early on, so it's odd that someone wouldn't realize that the title of this thread said "Spoilers" I think it's been a spoiler thread since we got that email last month.

Anyway, again, taking responsibility for your actions and behaviors is what matters here, if you chose to be spoiler free then take actions to ensure you remain spoiler free, continuing to visit the thread and hoping not to see a spoiler is like a little odd.  

Visiting this thread while choosing to be spoiler free...it's like going dairy free for a month but going down the ice cream isle every visit to the grocery store.  Sure you can breeze by on your way to frozen veggies, but if you keep going to the ice cream isle every time you go to the store there is the possibility you'll see some goodies that you won't be able to refuse.


----------



## naturalactions (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Visiting this thread while choosing to be spoiler free...it's like going dairy free for a month but going down the ice cream isle every visit to the grocery store.  Sure you can breeze by on your way to frozen veggies, but if you keep going to the ice cream isle every time you go to the store there is the possibility you'll see some goodies that you won't be able to refuse.*


 I love this!! And have totally been guilty of this in real life...hahaha


----------



## kitnmitns (Aug 5, 2013)

I started the thread and can affirm that spoilers was in the original title


----------



## jrenee (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There is a great website called justbento.com where they discuss recipes, and pictures of bentos. It's an amazing world of bentos. I love love love bentos. I think the rule of thumb is that the volume of bentos (in cc or ml) is roughly equivalent to the calories, if you follow the carbs/veggies/fruit/protein ratio for most bentos. So bentos are a great way to have a balanced diet that is not too high in calories.


 Thanks for the tip - I love the idea that my tupperware can actually help me with portion control and food ratios!!!  I can't wait to check out the recipes!


----------



## kitnmitns (Aug 5, 2013)

I am really looking forward to this month's box. I have wanted the square item for awhile and am delighted to have one. Just an fyi in case some of you didn't know, I also created a spoiler free thread in the popsugar forum to support those of you who want to chat but are trying to avoid spoilers.


----------



## Veronica Mars (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RaquelMichelle7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Totally off topic but I saw your username and felt compelled to share that I'm almost done watching the entire series of Veronica Mars in less than a week. I freaking love it.


 Yay!  Doesn't it make you doubly excited for the movie!  So glad you are watching!! eeeek!!!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 5, 2013)

> Yay! Â Doesn't it make you doubly excited for the movie! Â So glad you are watching!! eeeek!!!Â


 I'm antsy for my t-shirts. I couldn't decide which one to get and ended up going for both. I think they should be sending them out any day now!


----------



## Veronica Mars (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm antsy for my t-shirts. I couldn't decide which one to get and ended up going for both. I think they should be sending them out any day now!


 I also got both t-shirts!  I don't understand why everyone does black t-shirts, though.  I get that it is "Noir", but I live in Texas and will not be wearing a black t-shirt anytime soon!


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Aug 5, 2013)

> Yay! Â Doesn't it make you doubly excited for the movie! Â So glad you are watching!! eeeek!!!Â


 It does but it also makes me doubly sad that I didn't get into it while the Kickstarter campaign was still going on. I would have liked to help/support.


----------



## JenniferV (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been a subscriber since the first box, and this is the first time this has happened. We haven't even been given one item in advance like we did this time around with the necklace.


 Remember that one month (maybe last September or something) when they realized the YouTube video with the box before anyone got it?


----------



## Veronica Mars (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RaquelMichelle7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It does but it also makes me doubly sad that I didn't get into it while the Kickstarter campaign was still going on. I would have liked to help/support.


 You can support it by seeing the movie as many times as you can, getting your friends to go, etc!  We want them to continue it!  I heard a comic book (which was talked about after the series ended, but never happened), may be in the works.  

As far as any kickstarter goodies, I'm sure those will hit ebay, eventually, though the funds won't go to the movie, lol.


----------



## chachithegreat (Aug 5, 2013)

This box looks amazing! Dermalogica is one of my fave brands, and everything else in the box is super cute and usable.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Aug 5, 2013)

> You can support it by seeing the movie as many times as you can, getting your friends to go, etc! Â We want them to continue it! Â I heard a comic book (which was talked about after the series ended, but never happened), may be in the works. Â  As far as any kickstarter goodies, I'm sure those will hit ebay, eventually, though the funds won't go to the movie, lol.Â


 As cool as a comic book would be I know I don't have the type of brain that processes story lines in that format. My only graphic novel attempt was the Buffy season 8 comics because I loved the ago that much that I NEEDED to know what happened next. As much as I don't think it would look good on me because my weight and the stripes I want to get my hands on the blinds tshirt.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 5, 2013)

> As cool as a comic book would be I know I don't have the type of brain that processes story lines in that format. My only graphic novel attempt was the Buffy season 8 comics because I loved the ago that much that I NEEDED to know what happened next. As much as I don't think it would look good on me because my weight and the stripes I want to get my hands on the blinds tshirt.


 There is a two-book (not graphic novels or comic books) series in the works to be released at the same time the movie comes out to continue the story even further past the movie. I'm looking forward to that because I first encountered Rob Thomas years before this show happened (I think it was even before _Cupid_) through his book _Slave Day_. The show was originally going to be a novel or series like, oh, Nancy Drew, so it will be interesting to see how he steers these (he's cowriting, not writing the whole thing).


----------



## MoiSurtout (Aug 5, 2013)

So, for people who've seen the spoiler:

How do you feel about the necklace as a 'gift'? Would the box have been worth it to you without the necklace?


----------



## skylola123 (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, for people who've seen the spoiler:
> 
> How do you feel about the necklace as a 'gift'? Would the box have been worth it to you without the necklace?


 Probably not...although I really do love the other items the main reason why I stayed for August was for the necklace. 

I love Gorjana jewelry so alone the necklace makes the whole box worth.


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 5, 2013)

Depending on the price of a few items it's either just over or just under the $100 they tout without the necklace. I'd still like it without the necklace though!


----------



## ewiggy (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm not sure how I feel about this box, I might end up selling it or something, which seems like it'll be easy with so many waitlisted folks.


----------



## smartinoff (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, for people who've seen the spoiler:
> 
> How do you feel about the necklace as a 'gift'? Would the box have been worth it to you without the necklace?


 Well I tried for a whole 12 hours to stay spoiler free after knowing that spoilers were imminent lmao I would have still liked the box even without the necklace. Honestly, if I could have afforded to buy 4 of these boxes they would have been GREAT back to school gifts for teachers. Anyone looking to get rid of their bowl, let me know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, for people who've seen the spoiler:
> 
> How do you feel about the necklace as a 'gift'? Would the box have been worth it to you without the necklace?


 Yes, to me the necklace is meh...since I am typically a silver or bold statement piece wearer. Dainty and gold aren't really in my jewelry vocab, lol. I'll still wear the necklace on occasion (or if I just don't care for it after I see it, sell or trade it. I love everything else.


----------



## MakeupMavenJen (Aug 5, 2013)

O



> Well I tried for a whole 12 hours to stay spoiler free after knowing that spoilers were imminent lmao I would have still liked the box even without the necklace. Honestly, if I could have afforded to buy 4 of these boxes they would have been GREAT back to school gifts for teachers. Anyone looking to get rid of their bowl, let me know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 OMG!! I'm a teacher and would so appreciate getting something like this! I plan on putting the apple dish in my classroom. I could see a sub to Glossybox, Birchbox, Popsugar, or any of them as a great Christmas gift too! This way they get a double surprise.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm not looking...I'm not looking... I'm not looking... avoiding spoilers... but thinking people have received boxes already.  Grrrrrrr... mine still says processing and has not even shipped (and nothing in the FedEx Reference site).


----------



## Yeti (Aug 5, 2013)

Lol, I am trying so hard not to look too!  I hope yours ships soon, I think it's easier if you know when it's coming, light at the end of the tunnel and all.  Mine is set for Friday delivery, but I am so addicted to MUT I doubt if I can hold out on peeking that long.
 

ETA - lol, meant to quote Mishmish =)


----------



## gototallycrazy (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm excited for the necklace and a few other things! I wonder if there are any gift card/coupon codes included this month. I wouldn't mind a tech themed gift card, seems like it's been a while since this category was included. Also, there's a groupon to get 2 of the square item for $22.99 right now!


----------



## barbyechick (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, for people who've seen the spoiler:
> 
> How do you feel about the necklace as a 'gift'? Would the box have been worth it to you without the necklace?


 probably wouldn't have cared for it...(?) i'm glad so many people love the box but I don't necessarily need it to be so ...practical 





 and the back to school theme is a tiny bit of an odd choice imho

watch me absolutely love it when it arrives lol


----------



## jrenee (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, for people who've seen the spoiler:
> 
> How do you feel about the necklace as a 'gift'? Would the box have been worth it to you without the necklace?


 The necklace isn't really my style, but it's versatile and I appreciate having an accessory that I wouldn't necessarily buy for myself.  (It's like having my more fashionable sister sending me clothes or shoes so I can discover new styles.)

After seeing the contents of the rest of the box, to me the box isn't worth the monthly subscription without the necklace.  I love the bento box the most, so I value it more than the other products, but considering that I wasn't too excited about any of the other items in the box, it's not personally worth it for me to go in on this at $35.  Between the Bento Box and the necklace, I can live with this box.  

In fact, the July box only had one item I liked - the necklace.  It's the reason why I decided to skip the July box - I think $35 is too much to pay for a box that you only like one item from.  I hope that the fall boxes are amazing - I subscribed hoping for another June, May, and March box!


----------



## jbird1175 (Aug 5, 2013)

I am looking forward to my August box! I could probably do without that little apple snack bowl but I'm looking forward to the Bento Box, the body wash (I also cut myself off from buying anymore body wash until I use what I have), Dermalogica (already a fan so yes! to this) and the necklace. 

I thought the July box was sort of lackluster but ya know, I wound up using almost everything in that box. I took the Supergoop sunscreen to Lolla yesterday...perfect size and I really like that it does not have the sunscreeny scent to it. 

I still think about those damn cookie chips.


----------



## wurly (Aug 5, 2013)

> I still think about those damn cookie chips.Â


 Darn it! I want to the grocery store and forgot to look for those cookie chips. Maybe I'll have to go back tomorrow...


----------



## mama2358 (Aug 5, 2013)

> I still think about those damn cookie chips.Â


 Me too! I actually found some of the chocolate chip ones at TJ Maxx! You better believe I bought them all!


----------



## Glossygirl (Aug 5, 2013)

I found the chocolate chip version of those cookies at Harmon's in NJ. Harmon's is sort of like a discount beauty supply store.The cookies were 4.99 / bag.


----------



## KayEss (Aug 6, 2013)

Okay, so...I was going to try to go spoiler free this month. Honestly though? I knew I would probably crack pretty fast. And I did, see? I always feel so darn guilty, like I peeked at my Christmas presents or something, but hey, I paid for it, right? So I will try to feel _indulgent_, not guilty. 



 I'm pretty happy overall; everything will get used. I'm THRILLED that PopSugar is looking towards fall, since I am too.

*Gorjana Necklace: *I prefer gold to silver, but I love this. It's delicate, feminine, goes with anything. 17" sounds like an average necklace length too, so I get the feeling I'll be wearing this a _lot._ Which is awesome, since I have never worn a PopSugar jewelry piece more than once.

*Bento Boxes*: I work and go to grad school. My grad school classes are two nights a week plus some weekends. Then, of course, I'm at work plenty too. Needless to say, I need to start getting better at packing snacks, before I die of subsisting only on bagels. This will be awesome, and I have nothing like them! Hooray!!

*"Weekly To Dos" Planner:* Well, I like the concept, certainly. I don't have a planner and I probably would feel bad spending money on one, so assuming this has a useful format, I'm going to be in love with it. And the chevrons are super cute.

*Apple Bowl:* This is kind of kitschy, and not in a good way really. There are so many similar bowls that, well, _aren't_ apple shaped that I would rather have. This belongs in an apple themed kitchen (of which I do not have) or at a teacher's desk. However, I will still totally use it for loose change, keys, hair ties (until my cat makes off with them), etc etc. I don't even care if it clashes!

*Lulah Body Wash: *I wonder if there will be variations of this? I somehow have WAY too much body wash and soap, so I probably won't be using this for a very long time. Or I will give some of my body wash away; one or the other.

*NatureBox Dried Apples: *PopSugar has actually collaborated with another box company before--Dollar Shave Club, in last December's men's luxury edition box. I'm not super shocked by this, because I don't think NatureBox and PopSugar are direct competitors. I certainly won't be dropping my PopSugar sub in favor of NatureBox anytime soon. Speaking of which, NatureBox will not allow you to pause or cancel online, so be careful if you start a sub with them!

*Cleanser:* I'm going to Vegas next month (I turn 21 a week from today!), and I've been digging around my sample piles looking for cleanser samples and I really haven't found much. I always save my shampoo/conditioner samples for travel, but I haven't been too good about saving my cleanser samples. So assuming this is a TSA approved size, I'm thrilled to be getting it! (I will still totally use it even if not, and I've never tried Dermalogica stuff before, so it's a win either way.)


----------



## KayEss (Aug 6, 2013)

And by the way,  I only spoilered my post because I was pretty ramble-y, not because there are spoilers included. I used to accidentally get spoiled sometimes back with the PopSugar threads were in with all the other threads (since you can see a preview of what the last post says), and that definitely annoyed me sometimes, but I knew I was on the site at my own risk. Now that PopSugar stuff is in its own little group, it's even less of an issue. I would advise those who want to remain completely spoiler free to leave the thread from the time boxes start to ship until you get your own box. Then catch up on the thread and join back in on the discussion. 



 Just my two cents.


----------



## smartinoff (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And by the way,  I only spoilered my post because I was pretty ramble-y, not because there are spoilers included. I used to accidentally get spoiled sometimes back with the PopSugar threads were in with all the other threads (since you can see a preview of what the last post says), and that definitely annoyed me sometimes, but I knew I was on the site at my own risk. Now that PopSugar stuff is in its own little group, it's even less of an issue. I would advise those who want to remain completely spoiler free to leave the thread from the time boxes start to ship until you get your own box. Then catch up on the thread and join back in on the discussion.
> 
> ...


 I agree  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also, when I get on MUT from my computer, any pictures uploaded to the thread are immediately to the right on the first page of the conversation. If you choose to remain "spoilier free" stay off the "SPOILERS" board because you might want to just dilly dally but those pictures are impossible for me to miss whether I want to be spoiler free or not. It's never someone's response that spoils it for me, it is always the pictures lol AND I never get mad about it. It's my fault I am following this board. lol


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 6, 2013)

If you click on the user name under profile picture there is an option to block user, it's a Godsend in avoiding perpetually crabby people. That said, I'm loving the box on the whole, I can easily pass the body wash to a friend. (scented bath products break me out in red, itchy rashes)  I think the little bowl is cute to hold rings and such when washing dishes. Can't wait for it to get here!

  I wonder if the September box will be as fantastic as the one last year?


----------



## jnm9jem (Aug 6, 2013)

I think the Weekly To-Dos book looks like May Books. I have a few personalized May Books, and I absolutely LOVE them. I will be thrilled if this is their Weekly Agenda.


----------



## jnm9jem (Aug 6, 2013)

Still no shipping info for me!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jnm9jem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think the Weekly To-Dos book looks like May Books. I have a few personalized May Books, and I absolutely LOVE them. I will be thrilled if this is their Weekly Agenda.


 You may be right! And I hope you are, because those look cute.


----------



## stasi7 (Aug 6, 2013)

So has anyone actually gotten the box? Blogger or otherwise?? IMHO, I find it strange that Popsugar would have allowed that picture to run before any boxes were revived. Do y'all agree?


----------



## stasi7 (Aug 6, 2013)

> So has anyone actually gotten the box? Blogger or otherwise?? IMHO, I find it strange that Popsugar would have allowed that picture to run before any boxes were revived. Do y'all agree?


oops, received.


----------



## normajean2008 (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jnm9jem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still no shipping info for me!


 Me neither.  It just says initiated when I track by reference at FedEx too. Boo!  I was hoping I'd get mine by the end of the week/beginning of next... looking like it'll be end of next week at the earliest though since they haven't even handed it to FedEx yet.


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 6, 2013)

Mine is taking it's monthly tour of California. I was hoping to get mine by the end of the week, but it will probably be Monday or Tuesday now that it's bounced around CA for 3 days. Their shipping makes me so angry.


----------



## Veronica Mars (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RaquelMichelle7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As cool as a comic book would be I know I don't have the type of brain that processes story lines in that format. My only graphic novel attempt was the Buffy season 8 comics because I loved the ago that much that I NEEDED to know what happened next.
> 
> As much as I don't think it would look good on me because my weight and the stripes I want to get my hands on the blinds tshirt.


 I know it, I don't read graphic novels/comics myself because I'm not crazy about the format, but I would read/watch anything for Veronica!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

P.S. - I am a chunky monkey and I will still be wearing that blinds shirt.  I still remember being hurt by my grandma telling me I couldn't wear them...but all the recent fashion magazines say we can! lol!


----------



## Veronica Mars (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There is a two-book (not graphic novels or comic books) series in the works to be released at the same time the movie comes out to continue the story even further past the movie. I'm looking forward to that because I first encountered Rob Thomas years before this show happened (I think it was even before _Cupid_) through his book _Slave Day_. The show was originally going to be a novel or series like, oh, Nancy Drew, so it will be interesting to see how he steers these (he's cowriting, not writing the whole thing).


 Oh nice - I see the pre-order for the books on Amazon!    Thanks for telling me, so excited!  I have been staying away from the backer website and some of the news as I can b/c I want to have some surprises...I already saw on Tumblr maybe too much info.  

I read Neptune Noir and Rats Saw God after the show came out - that is awesome you had discovered him beforehand!


----------



## ldoctor (Aug 6, 2013)

Way to go PopSugar. I received my box in record time this month. I received it today and I live in Ohio. I did not even have tracking number yet. Nice box.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 6, 2013)

> Oh nice - I see the pre-order for the books on Amazon! Â  Â Thanks for telling me, so excited! Â I have been staying away from the backer website and some of the news as I can b/c I want to have some surprises...I already saw on Tumblr maybe too much info. Â  I read Neptune Noir and Rats Saw God after the show came out - that is awesome you had discovered him beforehand! Â Â


 The Hollywood Reporter is a good place to get developments like this for movies, tv, and music in general. I actually have no clue whether it's on the backer site since I stay away from that, too, but I tend to read THR on my bus ride home from work. They usually have business stuff and don't really go into spoilers or gossip. I don't care who is boning whose wife or who got into a bar fight. I *do* care about Spike Lee's version of _Oldboy_ getting released around Thanksgiving instead of on October.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ldoctor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Way to go PopSugar. I received my box in record time this month. I received it today and I live in Ohio. I did not even have tracking number yet. Nice box.


 Yay! Did you get the same variations shown in the spoiler pic?


----------



## tiffanys (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ldoctor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Way to go PopSugar. I received my box in record time this month. I received it today and I live in Ohio. I did not even have tracking number yet. Nice box.


 Are there any discount codes in the box?


----------



## ldoctor (Aug 6, 2013)

My box was just like the picture. I am still in shock that I have it already because normally it has taken 14 days to get to Cleveland. Everything is nice, I am not sure about the apple chips... But everything else is cute and useful.


----------



## jannie135 (Aug 6, 2013)

Guys can I say that I'm so happy to see fellow Veronica Mars fans here?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I can't wait for the movie! And my shirt! 

I've recently lost about 40 pounds but still ordered my shirt in a big size bc I got a little paranoid about not fitting into it... lol...

Also over at Ipsy they're talking about Dr. Who lol.

I had totally forgotten about Oldboy being remade... I wonder how it will compare to the original... so far all the remakes of Korean films that I've seen are not as good as the original.


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 6, 2013)

> My box was just like the picture. I am still in shock that I have it already because normally it has taken 14 days to get to Cleveland. Everything is nice, I am not sure about the apple chips... But everything else is cute and useful.


 Do you know if yours ships from CA or NY? I'm in the middle of the country and it takes forever to get here from CA. I think NY would get here much faster. The east coast hubs seem to move so much faster. A lot of companies have started using smart post and NONE of them take as long as PopSugar.


----------



## dbella (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *naturalactions* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think anyone was being catty at all. It was a polite request that was cleared up after a civil discussion. For those of us who are still fairly new to MUT, it takes a little bit of time to really learn the ropes. Please give us some grace.


Thank you for that.  I didn't intend to being catty in any respect at all.  I was just disappointed and confused.  I had mentioned earlier in the thread before the spoiler became available (as several others had) that I didn't want to know what was coming in my box, so that might have been a good time for someone to have explained to me (as a relative newbie here) that this was a spoiler thread.  From what I had read here in other threads, it seemed like it was the accepted practice here for people to hide their spoilers or use white font, so that fact that *spoiler* was in the title didn't immediately make it clear that the spoilers wouldn't still be hidden.  When I joined the site, as soon as I noticed that people hid their spoilers or used white font, I actually went back in a couple of places where I had posted something that might give away a surprise and fixed it to avoid that. I thought that was the way things worked here.  My apologies if my disappointment and confusion was interpreted as "cattiness" and, oh what was the other thing someone called me?  "Perpetually crabby?"  "Not too big of a b****?"  Wow. I don't think I've been at this site long enough for anyone to know what I am on a perpetual basis and that was really hurtful and pretty over the top for a minor complaint.  Once I realized I misunderstood how the spoiler thread work, I dropped the subject.  To come back and see myself being flamed and my apparent stupidity and presumption worked over pretty thoroughly is really disappointing.  Not a very welcoming or forgiving place to new people, is it?  Not like two wrongs make a right or anything, do they?

Anyway, enjoy your boxes and sorry for the confusion and misunderstanding,  I won't intrude on your spoiler threads again since it's perfectly clear that my unfamiliarity with things here is unforgivable and I'm now some sort of pariah due to having made a mistake.  Thank you for the humiliation. It's made my day.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 6, 2013)

> Guys can I say that I'm so happy to see fellow Veronica Mars fans here?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can't wait for the movie! And my shirt!Â  I've recently lost about 40 pounds but still ordered my shirt in a big size bc I got a little paranoid about not fitting into it... lol... Also over at Ipsy they're talking about Dr. Who lol. I had totally forgotten about Oldboy being remade... I wonder how it will compare to the original... so far all the remakes of Korean films that I've seen are not as good as the original.


 The thing about _Oldboy_ is that the original film was based on a Japanese manga, and that's where the new version is coming from, not the Korean film, so it's a different bar to meet. It's going to be interesting to see how it plays out. The original is my second all-time favorite movie (it's weird how that works out since I think _Lady Vengeance_ is actually the best installment of that series, yet _Oldboy_ is the one I can watch over and over as long as it's subtitled and not dubbed) so I know I won't like the American version as much, but if nothing else, it will be interesting to see how certain plot points are handled.


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Aug 6, 2013)

> I know it, I don't read graphic novels/comics myself because I'm not crazy about the format, but I would read/watch anything for Veronica!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  P.S. - I am a chunky monkey and I will still be wearing that blinds shirt. Â I still remember being hurt by my grandma telling me I couldn't wear them...but all the recent fashion magazines say we can! lol!Â


 While stalking Google about the Kickstarter t shirts I saw that closer to the movie they're planning on releasing some other styles available to the general public. I'm excited to see what they come up with.


----------



## have2haveit (Aug 6, 2013)

> Thank you for that.Â  I didn't intend to being catty in any respect at all.Â  I was just disappointed and confused.Â  I had mentioned earlier in the thread before the spoiler became available (as several others had) that I didn't want to know what was coming in my box, so that might have been a good time for someone to have explained to me (as a relative newbie here) that this was a spoiler thread.Â  From what I had read here in other threads, it seemed like it was the accepted practice here for people to hide their spoilers or use white font, so that fact that *spoiler* was in the title didn't immediately make it clear that the spoilers wouldn't still be hidden.Â  When I joined the site, as soon as I noticed that people hid their spoilers or used white font, I actually went back in a couple of places where I had posted something that might give away a surprise and fixed it to avoid that. I thought that was the way things worked here.Â  My apologies if my disappointment and confusion was interpreted as "cattiness" and, oh what was the other thing someone called me?Â  "Perpetually crabby?"Â  I don't think I've been at this site long enough for anyone to know what I am on a perpetual basis and that was really hurtful and mean. Anyway, enjoy your boxes and sorry for the confusion and misunderstanding,Â  I won't intrude on your spoiler threads again since it's perfectly clear that my unfamiliarity with things here is unforgivable and I'm now some sort of pariah due to having made a mistake.


 ooh don't worry about my last comment I was still upset. I'm not upset anymore I actually think you bring a lot to this thread. It was just a misunderstanding. I really didn't know you were a newbie so that's why I didn't warn you about the spoilers. But Please Don't feel like you have to leave this thread those were not my intentions or anyone else's.  Just to clear up: what I was trying to say was that you were catty not a b****. I never called u that word.


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 6, 2013)

> Thank you for that.Â  I didn't intend to being catty in any respect at all.Â  I was just disappointed and confused.Â  I had mentioned earlier in the thread before the spoiler became available (as several others had) that I didn't want to know what was coming in my box, so that might have been a good time for someone to have explained to me (as a relative newbie here) that this was a spoiler thread.Â  From what I had read here in other threads, it seemed like it was the accepted practice here for people to hide their spoilers or use white font, so that fact that *spoiler* was in the title didn't immediately make it clear that the spoilers wouldn't still be hidden.Â  When I joined the site, as soon as I noticed that people hid their spoilers or used white font, I actually went back in a couple of places where I had posted something that might give away a surprise and fixed it to avoid that. I thought that was the way things worked here.Â  My apologies if my disappointment and confusion was interpreted as "cattiness" and, oh what was the other thing someone called me?Â  "Perpetually crabby?"Â  "Not too big of a b****?"Â  Wow. I don't think I've been at this site long enough for anyone to know what I am on a perpetual basis and that was really hurtful and pretty over the top for a minor complaint.Â  Once I realized I misunderstood how the spoiler thread work, I dropped the subject.Â  To come back and see myself being flamed and my apparent stupidity and presumption worked over pretty thoroughly is really disappointing.Â  Not a very welcoming or forgiving place to new people, is it?Â  Not like two wrongs make a right or anything, do they? Anyway, enjoy your boxes and sorry for the confusion and misunderstanding,Â  I won't intrude on your spoiler threads again since it's perfectly clear that my unfamiliarity with things here is unforgivable and I'm now some sort of pariah due to having made a mistake.Â  Wow.Â


 Lets put this behind us &amp; all move forward. I'm sure both parties going back &amp; forth got their feelings hurt &amp; that's why they reacted. We're a family here &amp; sometimes family members fight- let's move forward &amp; talk about what we all love- beauty boxes!!!


----------



## Veronica Mars (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Guys can I say that I'm so happy to see fellow Veronica Mars fans here?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 Sweet!  I did the opposite - I ordered my shirt in a smaller size b/c I'm always "about" to lose 40 pounds and never do! lol!  Never been into Dr. Who but I have friends who are obsessed!  

I haven't seen the original Oldboy - but I do love Josh Brolin so I am interested!  



> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Hollywood Reporter is a good place to get developments like this for movies, tv, and music in general. I actually have no clue whether it's on the backer site since I stay away from that, too, but I tend to read THR on my bus ride home from work. They usually have business stuff and don't really go into spoilers or gossip. I don't care who is boning whose wife or who got into a bar fight. I *do* care about Spike Lee's version of _Oldboy_ getting released around Thanksgiving instead of on October.


 Admittedly, I do sometimes like the gossip, but will definitely be checking out THR for news!


----------



## Veronica Mars (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RaquelMichelle7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> While stalking Google about the Kickstarter t shirts I saw that closer to the movie they're planning on releasing some other styles available to the general public. I'm excited to see what they come up with.


 Sweet!  I did not know this!  Maybe some will not be black!


----------



## mama2358 (Aug 6, 2013)

> Do you know if yours ships from CA or NY? I'm in the middle of the country and it takes forever to get here from CA. I think NY would get here much faster. The east coast hubs seem to move so much faster. A lot of companies have started using smart post and NONE of them take as long as PopSugar.


 I'm in Iowa, and when I checked mine last night, it was leaving Kansas, so I would hope I'll get it tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## claudia01 (Aug 6, 2013)

Super shocked but I got mine this morning too! ( I'm in Cleveland , no tracking number)! Everything it's just like the picture. The note book is super cute and I am wearing the necklace.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *claudia01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Super shocked but I got mine this morning too! ( I'm in Cleveland , no tracking number)! Everything it's just like the picture. The note book is super cute and I am wearing the necklace.


 How does the body wash smell? Is the notebook from May Designs or somewhere else? Did you get the purple bento? What are the Dermalogica samples exactly? Any discount codes?
Yes, I'm very impatient. Spoilers please!


----------



## claudia01 (Aug 6, 2013)

> Spoiler: Details!
> 
> 
> 
> How does the body wash smell? Is the notebook from May Designs or somewhere else? Did you get the purple bento? What are the Dermalogica samples exactly? Any discount codes?





Spoiler: Details!



Yes, I'm very impatient. Spoilers please!Â  I was on my way to work so I did not study all the products as much as I would like, but this is what I remember). I got the purple bento. The body wash was vanilla and fig( I think , or vanilla and orchid?). The one dermalogica sample is a face wash and the other is a prewash. There is a 50% discount code for your first naturebox and a discount code for dermalogica( I believe 20%). If I remember anything else I will let you know!!


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 6, 2013)

Good morning ladies! Ok, so obviously I'm here because my mods alerted me to the situation. So a few things to clear up about spoilers vs no spoilers.

Unfortunately, you take the risk of being spoiled each month so it's up to you to decide to participate in a thread marked as a spoiler or not to. The spoiler tag which hides things doesn't always work for those on a mobile device. Some found they can't add spoiler tags and some found that clicking on a spoiler tag opens up a new page on their phone's browser. Some people use it, some don't and this is why I've asked the members in the past to label the thread as a SPOILER because the thread may contain spoilers out in the open. If a thread does NOT contain the word spoilers in it then we try to keep spoilers out of that thread but if it does contain the word spoilers be advised that you may inadvertently run into spoilers if you read the thread. I'm not going to force people to use the spoiler tag in their actual posts because people forget to use it and I don't want to penalize them for forgetting. On top of that, as someone else pointed out, the images will still show up in the top right corner if a person is using their PC, laptop or the desktop version of their mobile device.

As for having two different threads. I'm not going to say no to having one just for discussions and one for spoilers however I have to point out that it's been tried before in other area of the groups and it failed because someone always ends up forgetting which thread they're in and will accidentally post a spoiler in a non-spoiler thread. That was another reason for marking threads as SPOILERS.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *claudia01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I was on my way to work so I did not study all the products as much as I would like, but this is what I remember).I got the purple bento. The body wash was vanilla and fig( I think , or vanilla and orchid?). The one dermalogica sample is a face wash and the other is a prewash. There is a 50% discount code for your first naturebox and a discount code for dermalogica( I believe 20%). If I remember anything else I will let you know!!


 Thanks for the info! I looked up the prewash on Dermalogica, it looks interesting and I've never used one before. (Expensive though! I'm not sure whether I hope to love it or hate it.)


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 6, 2013)

Hey y'all just a reminder to keep all trades and trade requests in the Buy/Sell/Trade forum and the designated Beta Trade area Zadi has set up.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey y'all just a reminder to keep all trades and trade requests in the Buy/Sell/Trade forum and the designated Beta Trade area Zadi has set up.


 huh


----------



## LindseyJ (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for the info! I looked up the prewash on Dermalogica, it looks interesting and I've never used one before. (Expensive though! I'm not sure whether I hope to love it or hate it.)


 I've never used anything from Dermalogica or a precleanse either, but i have used the Josie Maran cleansing oil or whatever its called and it sounds like the same thing. I really like what I have. It makes my skin feel really soft so I hope thats what this one is like! I just want my box now!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> huh


 I'm sorry? What are you unclear on?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm sorry? What are you unclear on?


 Wow.  

I'll take it up with Z.  Thanks.


----------



## Eleda (Aug 6, 2013)

I cannot wait to get my box, I think I love everything! Cannot wait for somebody to post pictures as I will not get mine until the end of the week.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Aug 6, 2013)

There is one picture of the box up on Instagram now!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> http://instagram.com/itsmarissas
The Notebook is from May Designs as someone said earlier


----------



## OiiO (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There is one picture of the box up on Instagram now!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> http://instagram.com/itsmarissas
> 
> The Notebook is from May Designs as someone said earlier


 That account is private  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That account is private  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oops, I didn't know I follow her so I didn't get that error.  I'll ask her if she can post it here, I dont want to steal her pic.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Aug 6, 2013)

Hey ladies! I got my box today but my feral children unplugged my phone so I have to charge before I can upload.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



May designs is correct, and my bento box is blue. I got the body wash in peony, which just smells like "pretty soap" - it is fresh and light. The precleanse is 1 oz and the special cleansing gel is 1.7 oz. Discount codes for 50% off first month of nature box (POPSUGAR), 25% off dermalogica (unique code), 20% off body wash (POPSUGAR). I calculated the value at $147, so the box doesn't hit the $100 promised value without the "free gift" necklace.

Okay, I can upload now.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I am wearing the necklace with the taner bar necklace I bought from gorjana-griffin with the June PS discount.


----------



## flynt (Aug 6, 2013)

Here's the link to the Subscription Box Swaps Beta group in case anyone was unfamiliar with it.  Don't remember if it's come up in the Popsugar threads yet.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/groups/show/37/subscription-box-swaps-talk-beta

As far as the box it looks like this will be one of my favorite months.  I just talked myself out of buying that bento box last month.  And the necklace seems like it'll be a good fit as I like delicate not-silver jewelry.  Not sure about the bowl but everything else will get used.


----------



## chachithegreat (Aug 6, 2013)

> Hey ladies! I got my box today but my feral children unplugged my phone so I have to charge before I can upload.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Okay, I can upload now.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I am wearing the necklace with the taber bar necklace I bought from gorjana-griffin with the June PS discount.























Thank you for showing the circle necklace w the taner bar necklace! I got that w/ my discount as well &amp; have been dying to know if they would layer. It looks great! That Dermalogica Precleanse is amazing! I got it in Sample Society months ago and ended up buying the full size.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *chachithegreat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you for showing the circle necklace w the taner bar necklace! I got that w/ my discount as well &amp; have been dying to know if they would layer. It looks great!
> 
> That Dermalogica Precleanse is amazing! I got it in Sample Society months ago and ended up buying the full size.


 Great minds think alike  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I wish I had gone with the yellow gold taner instead of the rose gold - it doesn't quite look as amazing together as I wanted it to.  Not enough rose gold to look like intentional metal mixing.  I just went and checked out your blog and the comment about Mr. T curating the last box cracked me up!  I do really like the (giant) chain on (mostly) but that sucker is heavy!


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (Aug 6, 2013)

ugh  why does literally every piece of jewelry POPSUGAR offers have to be gold.  Not fun for a girl who ONLY wear white metals:-(


----------



## chachithegreat (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Great minds think alike  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I wish I had gone with the yellow gold taner instead of the rose gold - it doesn't quite look as amazing together as I wanted it to.  Not enough rose gold to look like intentional metal mixing.  I just went and checked out your blog and the comment about Mr. T curating the last box cracked me up!  I do really like the (giant) chain on (mostly) but that sucker is heavy!


 I spent way too much time thinking about how he pitied the fool with normal sized ice cubes!

I actually love Mr. T - this is my favorite mug, lol.


----------



## have2haveit (Aug 6, 2013)

To: lauradiniwilk Thank you for posting those fantastic pictures  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tazdvil (Aug 6, 2013)

So excited about the little bowl. I know it's simple but I'm going to have my very first classroom, on my own, this year and it will look so cute on my desk!


----------



## Veronica Mars (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tazdvil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So excited about the little bowl. I know it's simple but I'm going to have my very first classroom, on my own, this year and it will look so cute on my desk!


 Congratulations, the bowl will be perfect for that!

I have an adopted little brother who is starting kindergarten this year and I think I'm going to give it to him to give to his teacher.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 6, 2013)

How ADORABLE is that To-Do booklet?! OMG, so perfect for me right now! My boss was just telling me that now that I'm getting older I might want to start making notes for myself so I don't forget things! lol


----------



## tazdvil (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Veronica Mars* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Congratulations, the bowl will be perfect for that!
> 
> I have an adopted little brother who is starting kindergarten this year and I think I'm going to give it to him to give to his teacher.


 Thank you! I bet the teacher would be thrilled to get this. It doesn't look like the typical apple gift.


----------



## KayEss (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hey ladies! I got my box today but my feral children unplugged my phone so I have to charge before I can upload.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## meaganola (Aug 7, 2013)

Ack!  No no no!  I just got a new Filofax!  I do not need this planning notebook!

(Note:  The above should be read in the same tone of voice as "I do not need another fuchsia lipstick!" or "I do not need another acid green metallic nail polish!" or "NO MORE SHARPIES!" -- right before I buy three of each.)


----------



## KayEss (Aug 7, 2013)

My box LEFT WATSONVILLE! 



 Yessss.


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 7, 2013)

Mine is in my city and says it will be delivered tomorrow...hoping for today though!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How ADORABLE is that To-Do booklet?! OMG, so perfect for me right now! My boss was just telling me that now that I'm getting older I might want to start making notes for myself so I don't forget things! lol


 Yes, that was actually one of my very favorite things in the box!  Then I went to the May designs website and about lost my mind.  Everyone in my family is getting a personalized one for Christmas this year.  I DON'T CARE IF THERE IS AN APP FOR THAT.  

And you're welcome, ladies!  I was excited to get mine early enough to be useful. I used to always be one of the very last people to get their box, but mine came on the 6th for the last 2 months.


----------



## melanie0971 (Aug 7, 2013)

> Here's the link to the Subscription Box Swaps Beta group in case anyone was unfamiliar with it. Â Don't remember if it's come up in the Popsugar threads yet. https://www.makeuptalk.com/groups/show/37/subscription-box-swaps-talk-beta As far as the box it looks like this will be one of my favorite months. Â I just talked myself out of buying that bento box last month. Â And the necklace seems like it'll be a good fit as I like delicate not-silver jewelry. Â Not sure about the bowl but everything else will get used.


 Thanks I am still confused about how to swap but at least now I can find it


----------



## melanie0971 (Aug 7, 2013)

Mine arrived on Chicago yesterday! So after it's tour of Wisconsin I should see it in my south suburban home by the weekend.  Is the apple bowl meant for inedible things? It's the perfect size for my 3 year old to put her dry cereal in. That article that posted the spoiler pic said this was the perfect box for 20 somethings! Am I really the only 40 year old here?


----------



## dbella (Aug 7, 2013)

Did it really say that? LOL  Heck, I'm 50.


----------



## have2haveit (Aug 7, 2013)

Omg you guys, the necklace and the apple bowl are tiny in person ... haha


----------



## ooj4cki3oo (Aug 7, 2013)

OMG it worked! Mine is actually gonna be here tomorrow! There were no updates on my status: "processing" and got no email from them yet so this is really great to know!

thanks so much Ash! 

mine weighs 3.3 lbs



> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Everyone is still processing, but there's a back door type way to track through the Fed Ex site.
> 
> ...


----------



## IffB (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *melanie0971* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Mine arrived on Chicago yesterday! So after it's tour of Wisconsin I should see it in my south suburban home by the weekend.
> 
> Is the apple bowl meant for inedible things? It's the perfect size for my 3 year old to put her dry cereal in.
> ...


 I am 47 - and I fight with my 18 year old for stuff in the boxes! She is claiming most of this one for college, although I brown bag my lunch to work....


----------



## wurly (Aug 7, 2013)

I have such box envy!!!! I resubscribed last week, so they say I'm getting the September box. Is there any way I can beg them for an August box?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have such box envy!!!! I resubscribed last week, so they say I'm getting the September box. Is there any way I can beg them for an August box?


 When subscribing, did you check the box for possibly getting an earlier box?  Seems some have been getting earlier boxes.


----------



## jrenee (Aug 7, 2013)

Funny, I was just going to post a sob message about how my box is still "processing" but I tried this trick and it worked!  My box will also be here tomorrow, it's currently in Connecticut.  I am giddy for packages!

Also, I just saw on the Pop Sugar website that the September box is already sold out.  My thought - wow, it's only the first week of August!



> Originally Posted by *ooj4cki3oo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG it worked! Mine is actually gonna be here tomorrow! There were no updates on my status: "processing" and got no email from them yet so this is really great to know!
> 
> ...


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 7, 2013)

I got my "official" shipping notification this morning. Mine is STILL in California though. It went from Gilroy to Watsonville to Sacramento since Friday. Why does it take so long?!?!


----------



## LindseyJ (Aug 7, 2013)

I finally got my actual tracking email! I've been tracking by reference since last friday, but its still exciting to get the email, lol. It will probably be the beginning of next week before i get mine. Maybe this Saturday at the earliest, but I doubt it. I looked at the little notebook website and theyre so cute! I'm thinking I might order the Budgeting one. it looks like exactly what i need!


----------



## wurly (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When subscribing, did you check the box for possibly getting an earlier box?  Seems some have been getting earlier boxes.


 Yes, I did. I guess I can just cross my fingers! When I subbed originally, the January box was sold out, and they asked me if I wanted it later on. Hope it happens again, but something tells me with the "anniversary" gift, lots of extra subscribers.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LindseyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally got my actual tracking email! I've been tracking by reference since last friday, but its still exciting to get the email, lol. It will probably be the beginning of next week before i get mine. Maybe this Saturday at the earliest, but I doubt it. I looked at the little notebook website and theyre so cute! I'm thinking I might order the Budgeting one. it looks like exactly what i need!


 That's the one I was thinking of getting too. I want to save for a trip to Paris next year, so I was thinking of just having it say Paris on the front, as a reminder of what the budgeting's for.


----------



## MissKellyC (Aug 7, 2013)

I just got my email confirming my box is on its way... However this is new... It says yesterday it was in transit in Reno NV. It's never gone there before! Usually goes from Sacramento to Kansas City.... =/


----------



## LindseyJ (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's the one I was thinking of getting too. I want to save for a trip to Paris next year, so I was thinking of just having it say Paris on the front, as a reminder of what the budgeting's for.


 Thats a great idea!


----------



## Kerryliz (Aug 7, 2013)

Eeee!! I went home for lunch today to grab my Gorjana scarf, and my box was there! It's a PopSugar miracle!!

I have strange feelings about this box - I don't think I'll use most of the stuff in it, but I'm also not disappointed (makes no sense)!! 






I'm wearing the necklace... I don't love it, but it's nice. A little too yellow I think, but it would probably look better if I had a tan. I also think I may be kind of opposite from a lot of the ladies here in that I prefer the more different statement-y type of jewelry that they've sent in the past over the "classics." But I know I'll still end up wearing it!

The notebook is SO cute, but I'm just not a notebook person. I bought a beautiful cherry red patent leather coach one a while ago and literally never wrote a damn thing in it (now that I think of it - if anyone's into that sort of thing PM me! It needs a new insert since I bought it a couple years ago, but other than that it's never been used!).

The Bentigo box is a great idea, but I gave it to my boyfriend (luckily I got it in green, not purple!). It's something he'll appreciate and use much more than I ever would.

Apple bowl will probably be used as a catch-all for my vanity, so that's a win. Apple chips were kind of weird (yes, I tore into them right away) but I'll still eat them!

I'm excited to try the pre-cleanser, but in all honestly I despise washing my face as it is, and can't see myself regularly adding an extra step to the process - but maybe it'll be so amazing it will change my mind 



 here's hoping!  





The body wash smells lovely, I think I got the Mandarin Fig or something? If that makes sense? Only problem is I have crazy sensitive skin and almost everything I try to wash myself with makes me break out in hives... so I guess we'll see about that!

So yeah, the apple bowl is really the only thing I know I definitely will use, but I still think it's a very well curated box and can't complain


----------



## JessP (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Funny, I was just going to post a sob message about how my box is still "processing" but I tried this trick and it worked!  My box will also be here tomorrow, it's currently in Connecticut.  I am giddy for packages!
> 
> Also, I just saw on the Pop Sugar website that the September box is already sold out.  My thought - wow, it's only the first week of August!


 Oh wow! So the next box won't be available until October - crazy! I'm on a PS hiatus right now and was considering re-subbing sometime soon. Ack! Still contemplating the LE Fall box, though lol.


----------



## melanie0971 (Aug 7, 2013)

> Did it really say that? LOLÂ  Heck, I'm 50.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â


 Lol I feel better now


----------



## dbella (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *melanie0971* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol I feel better now


HAHAHA!!! I live to serve.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 7, 2013)

> Lol, I am trying so hard not to look too!Â  I hope yours ships soon, I think it's easier if you know when it's coming, light at the end of the tunnel and all.Â  Mine is set for Friday delivery, but I am so addicted to MUT I doubt if I can hold out on peeking that long. Â  ETA - lol, meant to quote Mishmish =)


 I stayed spoiler free!!! Yes! Reading and catching up. I like it. Not sure about the dish but sure I can find it a home. The rest is great. Love the necklace, of course.


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 7, 2013)

I got mine a day earlier than projected! 

Rectangle thing was green

Scent was Vanilla Orchid


----------



## OiiO (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got mine a day earlier than projected!
> 
> ...


 Those are the variations I'm hoping to get  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Fingers crossed!


----------



## Jo Cres (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LindseyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've never used anything from Dermalogica or a precleanse either, but i have used the Josie Maran cleansing oil or whatever its called and it sounds like the same thing. I really like what I have. It makes my skin feel really soft so I hope thats what this one is like! I just want my box now!


 ive used dermalogica daily microfoliant and I loved it. I found it in the section at Ulta at the register, its not there all the time, and it really evened out my skin tone. i'm dying to try whats in this box


----------



## smartinoff (Aug 7, 2013)

I started a thread in the Subscription Box Swap forum for popsugar cause I'm always directed there but have never seen a popsugar thread. https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137129/popsugar-musthave-august-2013-swaps Please let me know if I made a newbie mistake in doing so lol


----------



## BexDev (Aug 7, 2013)

I got my box today!  I got the Bentigo box in green (which is awesome and will hopefully motivate me to take my lunch to work more often!) and the body wash in Limon...which sounded all nice and citrus-y and I was really looking forward to it compared to some of the other scent variations....then I opened it aaaaaaaaaand it smells like an old lady  



And not a cookie baking granny...but a mothbally-windexy-Jean Nate-y grouchy old lady.  Womp womp.  Oh well.  I agree with those of you that gravitate more towards silver jewelry than of gold, but I was actually pleasantly surprised with how much I like this necklace!  It's much daintier than I expected, so if nothing else it will be a nice piece to wear to work.


----------



## dbella (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm kind of disappointed with the box (but not so much that I won't give it a try for a couple more months).  It's just that quite a bit of it (the bento box, planner, apples, apple bowl, body wash), really everything except the Dermalogica and the necklace I could have gotten or gotten something almost identical at my local TJ Maxx.  They have an entire shelf devoted to bento boxes just like these that sell for $5 to $8.  I don't know.  I was hoping for something a little more unique.

Come to think of it, my TJ Maxx does sell Dermalogica too.


----------



## Sashatiara (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dbella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm kind of disappointed with the box (but not so much that I won't give it a try for a couple more months).  It's just that quite a bit of it (the bento box, planner, apples, apple bowl, body wash), really everything except the Dermalogica and the necklace I could have gotten or gotten something almost identical at my local TJ Maxx.  They have an entire shelf devoted to bento boxes just like these that sell for $5 to $8.  I don't know.  I was hoping for something a little more unique.
> 
> Come to think of it, my TJ Maxx does sell Dermalogica too.


 Same here. Everything except the necklace seems so practical. I will continue to subscribe for a few more months. I am still thinking about the Fall box which may be more of what I am looking for.


----------



## dbella (Aug 7, 2013)

> Same here. Everything except the necklace seems so practical.Â I will continue to subscribe for a few more months. I am still thinking about the Fall box which may be more of what I am looking for.


 So glad I'm not the only one. I would have loved it to have been more like some of the past boxes. I love the books, scarf, hat and other things sent in the past. That's why I subbed, but there's nothing in this particular box I'd buy if I saw in a store.


----------



## slammdunk (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks for posting the FedEx work around. That being said I am so confused and sort of disgusted by how many miles my box has racked up unnecessarily. Let me explain: I live about 40 minutes by Thruway north of Newburgh NY in Kingston NY, literally 2 exits away. My box arrived there on Monday at midnight, it then traveled SOUTH to New Jersey where it stayed for a few hours. It then went SOUTHWEST to Allentown, PA to only travel back northeast going back past Newburgh and up to Kingston where it is expected to arrive tomorrow. So not only do I not get my box at least 3-4 days before it should arrive but it travels around the northeast corridor on a truck that is using lots of diesel fuel and ultimately cash for the company. Not only does it make no sense in a business model to transport items in the opposite direction of their destination but it is also really bad for the environment and it makes me feel a bit guilty.


----------



## jrenee (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *slammdunk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for posting the FedEx work around. That being said I am so confused and sort of disgusted by how many miles my box has racked up unnecessarily. Let me explain: I live about 40 minutes by Thruway north of Newburgh NY in Kingston NY, literally 2 exits away. My box arrived there on Monday at midnight, it then traveled SOUTH to New Jersey where it stayed for a few hours. It then went SOUTHWEST to Allentown, PA to only travel back northeast going back past Newburgh and up to Kingston where it is expected to arrive tomorrow. So not only do I not get my box at least 3-4 days before it should arrive but it travels around the northeast corridor on a truck that is using lots of diesel fuel and ultimately cash for the company. Not only does it make no sense in a business model to transport items in the opposite direction of their destination but it is also really bad for the environment and it makes me feel a bit guilty.


 UGH.  If I lived that close, I would offer to pick it up directly on site, lol.


----------



## alpina0560 (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *slammdunk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for posting the FedEx work around. That being said I am so confused and sort of disgusted by how many miles my box has racked up unnecessarily. Let me explain: I live about 40 minutes by Thruway north of Newburgh NY in Kingston NY, literally 2 exits away. My box arrived there on Monday at midnight, it then traveled SOUTH to New Jersey where it stayed for a few hours. It then went SOUTHWEST to Allentown, PA to only travel back northeast going back past Newburgh and up to Kingston where it is expected to arrive tomorrow. So not only do I not get my box at least 3-4 days before it should arrive but it travels around the northeast corridor on a truck that is using lots of diesel fuel and ultimately cash for the company. Not only does it make no sense in a business model to transport items in the opposite direction of their destination but it is also really bad for the environment and it makes me feel a bit guilty.


 I am literally in the same boat as you!! I actually used to work in Poughkeepsie, but I live in Putnam county so pretty much 30 minutes away from Newburgh-- and yet my box is taking a tour of New York/New Jersey for a week to get to me!! GAH.


----------



## naturalactions (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *slammdunk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for posting the FedEx work around. That being said I am so confused and sort of disgusted by how many miles my box has racked up unnecessarily. Let me explain: I live about 40 minutes by Thruway north of Newburgh NY in Kingston NY, literally 2 exits away. My box arrived there on Monday at midnight, it then traveled SOUTH to New Jersey where it stayed for a few hours. It then went SOUTHWEST to Allentown, PA to only travel back northeast going back past Newburgh and up to Kingston where it is expected to arrive tomorrow. So not only do I not get my box at least 3-4 days before it should arrive but it travels around the northeast corridor on a truck that is using lots of diesel fuel and ultimately cash for the company. Not only does it make no sense in a business model to transport items in the opposite direction of their destination but it is also really bad for the environment and it makes me feel a bit guilty.


I understand your frustration. But as crazy as it seems, FedEx is built upon a hub and spoke concept and it is exactly what has made them such a successful company. They bring all packages to a central hub then group and deliver everything going to a destination city at the same time. So your package traveled with the rest of the packages PopSugar sent out that day to the hub and was sorted based on destination. It seems unfair when you live so close, but it would actually be less cost effective for FedEx and worse for the environment to have the packages sorted at the drop off locations. That would be like an air passenger transportation model and would require more trucks (and gas) to deliver packages because they would have to be making multiple trips back to the drop off location as they come in instead of already having all the packages from the central hub.

I hope this explanation helps to alleviate a little of your frustration. And BTW welcome to MUT!


----------



## KayEss (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BexDev* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today!  I got the Bentigo box in green (which is awesome and will hopefully motivate me to take my lunch to work more often!) and the body wash in Limon...which sounded all nice and citrus-y and I was really looking forward to it compared to some of the other scent variations....then I opened it aaaaaaaaaand it smells like an old lady
> 
> ...


 You made me laugh with the mothbally-windexy description. I got a body wash once from Birchbox that smelled like rotten eggs in the container but actually ended up being great in use. So if you haven't actually used it yet, hopefully it will get better in the shower. I'm hoping for the Vanilla Orchid, but only if it's not too floral.


----------



## jbird1175 (Aug 8, 2013)

My fingers are crossed for Magnolia Fig or Ginger Taramind. I wouldn't mind the Citron but I have a lemon body wash I'm using at the moment...


----------



## MissMonica (Aug 8, 2013)

So I'm sure this is some kind of fluke, but I just went to sign up for Naturebox, selected the largest box, put my code in, and it took 100% off the box rather than 50%.  Didn't even ask me to put in payment info!  Fluke or not, that code alone covered the whole Popsugar box price plus some!  

I was pondering trying Naturebox previously but couldn't justify it since I already have four other food subs -- but hey, it's impossible not to justify free!


----------



## wldflowur13 (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm trying to stay spoiler free so I havent read through the posts. Has everyone already gotten their boxes? My box is still listed as processing under my account info  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You made me laugh with the mothbally-windexy description. I got a body wash once from Birchbox that smelled like rotten eggs in the container but actually ended up being great in use. So if you haven't actually used it yet, hopefully it will get better in the shower. I'm hoping for the Vanilla Orchid, but only if it's not too floral.


 I used the Vanilla Orchid this morning and I didn't really think it had an overwhelming floral scent. I didn't really smell vanilla much, but it was a nice scent, IMO.


----------



## LindseyJ (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My fingers are crossed for Magnolia Fig or Ginger Taramind. I wouldn't mind the Citron but I have a lemon body wash I'm using at the moment...


 I'm hoping for the magnolia fig, too! I love figs and its the perfect time of year because my dads fig tree is making a lot of figs right now and they're delicious! and also, I live in like the magnolia capital of Oklahoma or something, lol. There's Magnolia trees all over in my town so it just makes sense that I would need that scent!!


----------



## icedone (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm with all of you on the Smart Post hate this month! Mine got to the town next door (4 miles away) at 1 am yesterday, and has now gone somewhere else 40 miles south! I was hopeful I would get it today because I am going back to work and I work out of state. I guess not this time.


----------



## smartinoff (Aug 8, 2013)

Mine always takes 8 days to get to Lubbock TX. It also travels five hours east of me before turning around and coming here. I hate waiting BUT I also think I'm happy at the $35 price point for the items I get in the box and don't want to pay more just to get it here faster lol


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Aug 8, 2013)

Looks like my box is out for delivery just got the tracking email yesterday! woot!


----------



## LindseyJ (Aug 8, 2013)

I've got an estimated delivery date of Monday, but maybe I'll get it Saturday!


----------



## skylola123 (Aug 8, 2013)

> So I'm sure this is some kind of fluke, but I just went to sign up for Naturebox, selected the largest box, put my code in, and it took 100% off the box rather than 50%. Â Didn't even ask me to put in payment info! Â Fluke or not, that code alone covered the whole Popsugar box price plus some! Â  I was pondering trying Naturebox previously but couldn't justify it since I already have four other food subs -- but hey, it's impossible not to justify free!


 After I read this I went to try it and it worked! Crazy! I have never tried this sub before but I sent it to my parents house because it will be nice for my parents specially my dad since he has diabetes. And it's hard for him since be craves sweets and snacks but can't have any.


----------



## cmello (Aug 8, 2013)

my box i out for delivery and I still have not gotten tracking!!! I did the fedex track by order id...


----------



## mvangundy (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After I read this I went to try it and it worked! Crazy!
> 
> I have never tried this sub before but I sent it to my parents house because it will be nice for my parents specially my dad since he has diabetes. And it's hard for him since be craves sweets and snacks but can't have any.


 What is this code?  Is it included in the August box or is it something that's been posted somewhere online!?


----------



## skylola123 (Aug 8, 2013)

> What is this code? Â Is it included in the August box or is it something that's been posted somewhere online!?


 It's included in your box but its only suppose to take 50%off your first month so idk why it's taking 100%off. I have yet to receive my box but I went off with a comment that someone posted on here that the code is the same for everyone.


----------



## barbyechick (Aug 8, 2013)

mine was an hour away for like 4 days (this happens when you live very close I guess) and then within the last 8 hours did all its traveling towards me lol. it says transfered to post office office and then out for delivery...

this is my first box so i'll be happy to get it in my hands


----------



## shopgirl85 (Aug 8, 2013)

My box said it would be delivered Saturday, but it just came! I got the Blue box and the Peony scent. I like the scent, but would have preferred another color box. Not a big deal though, as both items will be useful. The necklace is smaller than I was imagining, but I don't really own a lot of gold and it is simple enough that I will wear it. It is definitely better for me than the necklace from last month! I haven't used Dermalogica before, so I am looking forward to trying those out and I love the adorable notebook! We will eat the apple snacks, but I'm not really sure what to do with the bowl? Overall a useful, but not terrible exciting box. June was my first box and I *LOVED* it, so the past couple months have not lived up that. I am ready for September already now....


----------



## MoiSurtout (Aug 8, 2013)

I know you're all probably going to hate me, but I called NatureBox and told them about the issue with the discount. They didn't seem aware of it and were going to look into it right away. I feel kind of badly because it's nice to get an unexpectedly great deal, but I'm a webmaster myself and know someone would get into serious trouble for a mistake like that.


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 8, 2013)

I was going to suggest someone notify Nature Box. I think they're a pretty small company, right? My box hasn't updated since 3am Tuesday sitting in Sacramento. WTF man? Hopefully it missed a scan or something.


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Aug 8, 2013)

> I know you're all probably going to hate me, but I called NatureBox and told them about the issue with the discount. They didn't seem aware of it and were going to look into it right away. I feel kind of badly because it's nice to get an unexpectedly great deal, but I'm a webmaster myself and know someone would get into serious trouble for a mistake like that.Â


 I can confirm it has been fixed.


----------



## MakeupMavenJen (Aug 8, 2013)

Umm...my box says it weighs 9.8lbs. Hmm...that seems heavy to me! It should be here by August 13th. I want it so bad!


----------



## icedone (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupMavenJen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Umm...my box says it weighs 9.8lbs. Hmm...that seems heavy to me! It should be here by August 13th. I want it so bad!


 Mine says 10.1 pounds! Too weird.


----------



## Kerryliz (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupMavenJen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Umm...my box says it weighs 9.8lbs. Hmm...that seems heavy to me! It should be here by August 13th. I want it so bad!


 Maybe it's something like the Clear Shampoo/Conditioner debacle from last year.. when they ran out of sample sizes so they started giving out full sizes?? If so, lucky you!! You'll have to tell us once it comes!


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 8, 2013)

Sometimes the weight fluctuates between scans. Maybe another box was left on the scale or something fell on top of it. It's happened to my box a couple of times but when I got it everything was the same as everyone else.


----------



## jbird1175 (Aug 8, 2013)

My box was supposed to arrive today but I see my tracking has been updated and is due to arrive tomorrow. Booooo!


----------



## ydlr20 (Aug 8, 2013)

Wore my necklace to work today and I got compliments on it already


----------



## MakeupMavenJen (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Maybe it's something like the Clear Shampoo/Conditioner debacle from last year.. when they ran out of sample sizes so they started giving out full sizes?? If so, lucky you!! You'll have to tell us once it comes!


 Would be cool! I had it sent to the wrong address. Running up to the post office to see if I can do anything about that. Funny thing is, I walked down the block (I typed 9491 when it's 9431) and...there's 9489....9493...wait a minute. There's literally no 9491. 0.o

I have no clue why I typed that in. Guess it was late night sleepiness when I ordered it.


----------



## Kerryliz (Aug 8, 2013)

Total side note... On my walk to work this morning I saw a girl wearing the hexagon tassel necklace!! I almost stopped her to ask if she's a subscriber but then I remembered I live in Manhattan and there is an unspoken law to never spark up conversation with a stranger on the street. Gotta respect urban solitude!!


----------



## Trae (Aug 8, 2013)

I got my box and I like it!! I am a teacher so the apple bowl is awesome enough for me to keep on my desk.  My bento box is purple ( my favorite color). I can also use to take to work for my lunch. I wanted a new Mayday planner and got one. The brand of face wash is ok. I have had better brands but I haven't tried that specific product before. I have wanted to try the granny smith dried apples so now I can. The jewelry is simple enough to wear daily to work. I like this box.


----------



## Trae (Aug 8, 2013)

nevermind


----------



## Eleda (Aug 8, 2013)

Got mine today! Bento - blue, I was hoping for lilac, but oh well.

Lulah - Peony. It's closed, so I cannot feel how it smells. I have enough shower gels to last  a year.

Dermalogica. I am officially on a  no-buy for cleanser list! But I always wanted to try this companys products, so I am happy!

Notebook - this was the reason I stayed sunscribed - out of fear there would be a nice notebook and I miss it. I am a journal/agenda/notebook junkie.

NatureBox - beware! I subbed last year for $1 and tried to cancel afterwards, they charged me full price next month anyway, it was a pain to cancel, do your homework and read the feedback on Internet before proceeding.

Necklace. I like it, but not love it. I like the real gold/silver, not some strange metals or gold plated things, but it works.

Apple bowl - I think it's cute Will add to the collection of weird unnecessary objects to clutter my home, but whatevs.


----------



## chachithegreat (Aug 8, 2013)

I got my box today and I'm in love with it. This is definitely my favorite box next to last September's. The apple dish will probably go for a teacher gift and those dried apples feel like I'm eating razor blades, but everything else is utterly perfect!


----------



## pghmom1292 (Aug 8, 2013)

Got my box today! I got the Lulah bodywash in Magnolia Fig, looking for the Vanilla Orchid. If anyone could point me in the right direction of where to trade it or find it I would greatly appreciate it! Dermalogica, really hoping to hate this because I don't think I'll want to splurge that much on facewash....Especially considering I have two tubs of suki scrub and a few other face washes waiting in queue to be used... Notebook, I love this. I love how you can go from this week to 3 weeks from now by writing in the date or whatever. I don't always have things to do so this perfect for my life lol. I will for sure have a use for this in the coming months. Apple bowl, ADORABLE! I will be putting this on top of my dresser to hold my rings and earrings and things. If I decide to not use it, it will be the perfect christmas present for someone. Necklace, I tried it on and it really is cute. Classy but simple at the same time. The apple things are good but I will not be signing back up for naturebox. I was signed up and had to call to cancel due to financial problems and they tried to downgrade my box instead of letting me cancel and I had to be firm (not my strongsuit) and tell the women I wanted to cancel! Bento box, I don't work (SAHM) so no work lunch for me, my fiance eats at work and doesnt take food. My son isn't even 2 yet, but maybe I can hold onto this until he is in school because this would be perfect for his lunch. If me and my son go out for the day I could pack us a lunch in this box but other than that is has no use of as of now. I love this month's box. Not as good as the month with the scarf and moisturizer but still everything will get used or find a home in my "gift box"


----------



## slammdunk (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *naturalactions* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I understand your frustration. But as crazy as it seems, FedEx is built upon a hub and spoke concept and it is exactly what has made them such a successful company. They bring all packages to a central hub then group and deliver everything going to a destination city at the same time. So your package traveled with the rest of the packages PopSugar sent out that day to the hub and was sorted based on destination. It seems unfair when you live so close, but it would actually be less cost effective for FedEx and worse for the environment to have the packages sorted at the drop off locations. That would be like an air passenger transportation model and would require more trucks (and gas) to deliver packages because they would have to be making multiple trips back to the drop off location as they come in instead of already having all the packages from the central hub.
> ...


 Thanks! Long time lurker of the popsugar threads, I've been subbing since last Sept with a brief and regrettable stint this spring when I cancelled after the lameness of Jan-Feb-March (really a Nicholas Sparks book? I'm not that girl. But then they send something with Mindy Kahling who I adore while I was off the sub) and got the Coco Rocha Fancybox, which sucked. Never again will I stray from PS.

The whole delivery method still boggles my mind but I see your point. I just wonder if they could hand it off to USPS somehow? It ultimately does get handed off to the postmasters office in Kingston and they do the actual delivery. Newburgh is a hub for USPS so in my mind, with it's ignorance of not working for fedex, I could see it being possible. Orrrr I'm just impatient and putting on best Veruca Salt "I want it now!" impression on. Either way it's here now so my anxiety is abated for another month or so, lol. I actually always opt for USPS if I have the choice because I pay taxes for it and I want my money's worth plus  I work for the government so I feel obligated to support my fellow bureaucrats lol.



> Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am literally in the same boat as you!! I actually used to work in Poughkeepsie, but I live in Putnam county so pretty much 30 minutes away from Newburgh-- and yet my box is taking a tour of New York/New Jersey for a week to get to me!! GAH.


 Hey Hudson Valley sister! My box came today, tracking email never showed up, still reads processing on website. Don't care because it's here! lol

Happy with it, it's my first box since March and I'm pleased. Just to add, magnolia fig is divine, I am looking forward to using the facial products, granny smith apples are delicious and I'll probably try Nature box for at least 1 month since I'm on a summer long fitness kick and getting a little bored with graze box, btw the code is half off now, not free. Bento is whatever, I have a few already, it's purple, might donate. Planner is totally necessary especially this fall - Election season/political hack. Apple bowl is going to an equally adorable teacher friend of mine. Necklace is in my wheelhouse, probably my favorite item, next to the planner.


----------



## iluvdandelions (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *icedone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine says 10.1 pounds! Too weird.


I just checked mine, it says 8.6 pounds ...


----------



## barbyechick (Aug 8, 2013)

got my box and first impressions:

The necklace is smaller and daintier than I initially thought, and I'm happy about that - more wearable than a longer chain. Like the design and I look better in gold than silver. however, I find this to be slightly more orange than gold. gives it a cheaper look, I wouldn't pay more than $25 for it

I got the body wash in the citrus scent. I'm not a body wash person so still not sure if I want to unseal it to smell it, probably just going to give it away so I'll hold off on opening it. Would make a cute gift.
 
I like the feel of the lunch box...not something I would put in a pampering box but it's useful so I appreciate that. Was hoping for grey but got purple, a nice color.
 
The apple dish is cute. Not my style? Doesn't work in my home and still can't think of anyone it would be perfect for.
 
Apple chips...still haven't had them, but as far as food items go I'm for it, why not? I like that it actively is promoting something - a sub box. Makes more sense than a food item I don't know how to easily get a hold of.
  The dermalogica I look forward to trying, nice sample size but to nitpick I think a full size cleanser instead of two sample sizes would have been preferable or at least cleanser with moisturizer instead, feels more complete.  
Without the necklace I'd find the box a disappointment, and even then I don't love that. I've been curious about PopSugar for months and lurked foreverrrr before finally biting the bullet. It's too much $$ for me to gamble on getting a box I love so this may just not be for me. A couple people mentioned that it's a little too much like a trip I can make to TJMaxx or such, and I agree - I'd probably spend about the same and have something perfect for me.
  Have a couple weeks to think about, but I'll probably cancel. At least I finally got to try it and can get the curiousity out of my system.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Aug 8, 2013)

> got my box and first impressions:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: behind spoiler to keep things short
> ...





Spoiler: behind spoiler to keep things short



That's me, too! I gifted myself both July and August. Curiosity got the best of me! Neither box was a total disappointment. I actually have used/will use most items from both boxes in some way, shape, or form. For me, though, I would rather take my $30-35 to TJ or Marshall's and buy something I know I will use. $30/$35 is too much for me to spend on a "gamble" every month. If my paycheck was bigger it might be different!


----------



## smartinoff (Aug 8, 2013)

I wish I had the restraint of some you ladies! I always gift myself the popsugar sub because there are some months that $35 coming out of the account would be like NOOOOOOOOOO! lol But it seems like every time I have the spare cash I go and gift myself another month. I think of it like a present to myself. The husband, god bless him, is terrible at buying gifts, as in he doesn't ever do it. This is how I still get a surprise and he seems to be okay with that. lol There are definitely months that I have been unimpressed but I don't shop much outside of this box except for kids so it's how I support the "economy"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 8, 2013)

My box came today, my variations are purple and tamarind ginger. Very happy with this box, the necklace is feminine and simple, very pretty.I loved the bowl! Perfect to put my rings in when I'm cooking or washing dishes.

    Great way to use the apples: place dried apples in a shallow bowl and cover with warm water (not too much water) cover and allow to soak at last 2 hours (or overnight in fridge).

 Melt butter in skillet, add soaked apples. Sprinkle with sugar and just a touch of cinnamon. If mixture is too dry add a bit of the soaking water, cook until tender or desired texture. Great as a side dish or served over pancakes, biscuits or ice cream.


----------



## jbird1175 (Aug 9, 2013)

Got my box... all in all I'm pretty pleased with it. I would like to exchange the body wash for a different scent though. I got the Peony and would like the Magnolia Fig or the Taramind Ginger...


----------



## jrenee (Aug 9, 2013)

My box arrived today!

Now for the photos...

My first PopSugar box!

  



In case if folks wanted to know how the necklace looks...  (Pardon my frizzy hair)





 
Overall - this was a good box for me.  I wish I had the Bento box in another color, like aqua or teal, but I'm fine with green.  I received the Lulah body wash in Magnolia &amp; Fig.  I don't really like the smell of dried figs and initially thought I was going to have to trade this.  I was pleasantly surprised that it smells more of Magnolia with a subtle hint of fresh fig.  The only complaint I have is that the cap and seal came loose on my Dermalogica pre-cleanse oil.  When I was taking photos for my blog, the cap and seal came off.  At least it didn't open in transit!
  I was hoping the necklace was a bit more bold, but I rather like the delicate look and the small chain.  I don't have anything like this, so I'm always looking to add to my jewelry collection.  I tend to have more bold accessories, but this will balance my look if I want to go more bold in my makeup.


----------



## wurly (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box arrived today!
> 
> ...


----------



## jrenee (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## msladyday (Aug 9, 2013)

Received my first box today.  Overall I am pretty pleased with the box even though I generally would not use everything.

Oddly I received my shipping notification email after my box was delivered.  






My bento box is green and I received the Magnolia Fig bodywash.  I am actually excited about the bento box because I have been meaning to pick one up.  The necklace is gorgeous even though it is smaller than I expected.  I love the apple bowl - it's so cute.  I have also been meaning to test Dermalogica.  The only two things I probably wouldn't use is the notebook and the body wash.


----------



## Kerryliz (Aug 9, 2013)

Just got the email that my box is on it's way and got so excited! Then I realized I got my box two days ago. Womp womp..


----------



## LindseyJ (Aug 9, 2013)

My tracking just updated and its already in my town! It skipped an entire stop this time! Normally it goes from Dallas, to another town and then to mine. That adds an extra day so now I'll get it tomorrow instead of Monday! So excited now!


----------



## mmccann13 (Aug 9, 2013)

Just got my box not a fan of the scent of body wash i got (i received tamarind ginger), wishing i received the peony scent. And my box is missing 2 items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> im missing the necklace and the notebook, i emailed them and im hoping they send them!


----------



## jbird1175 (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mmccann13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my box not a fan of the scent of body wash i got (i received tamarind ginger), wishing i received the peony scent. And my box is missing 2 items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> im missing the necklace and the notebook, i emailed them and im hoping they send them!


Oh no! That stinks! I am sure they will send you replacement... in regards to the body wash... I have the peony. I hope you don't mind if I PM you about a possible trade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hakau (Aug 9, 2013)

I got a purple bento box ! While I like it, my husband (who will be using it) wouldnt want to be caught dead with a purple bento box at work LOL

so anybody want to swap color with me ??


----------



## MoiSurtout (Aug 9, 2013)

My box arrived... I got tamarind ginger and absolutely love it. Least favourite is definitely the necklace, but that's ok since I love everything else. I was hoping for a green bento, but I like the purple one I got. (I was hoping for any colour except blue, so yay.)

My May Designs card was just worth $5, which I'm still happy to get. Did anybody win big?

I love the apples. I keep thinking, 'I probably should stop eating this...' and then realizing it doesn't matter.


----------



## ewiggy (Aug 9, 2013)

I got my box, and while I feel like it's a great value and the products all seem very nice, none of it is really my style.

My variations:

Blue Bento Box

Citron Body Wash
I don't think I'll use any of it,  unfortunately.  I'm debating on whether I should just try to sell the entire box, or if I should try to trade individual items, or what. The necklace is kind of pretty, but let's just say I wouldn't be heartbroken to part with it. 

I'm leaning towards selling the whole box or at least some of the contents, because this was a birthday gift to myself, and it's not much of a gift if I never use any of it!


----------



## KayEss (Aug 9, 2013)

I got a weird "delivery exception" notice on my box even though they deliver to my apartment office during business hours (which was open at the time of the exception being posted), so I was thinking best case they'd try to deliver again tomorrow, and worst case I'd have to go to the post office in a few days. _But_ I jus t got a text from my roommate saying "I picked up your PopSugar box from the office!" Yippee, so it _is_ here! And I don't even have to walk over there to pick it up. 



 Can't wait for her to get home so I can see what variations I got!!!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box arrived... I got tamarind ginger and absolutely love it. Least favourite is definitely the necklace, but that's ok since I love everything else. I was hoping for a green bento, but I like the purple one I got. (I was hoping for any colour except blue, so yay.)
> 
> ...


 OH, I didnt realize there was a prize associated with this!  I read it as though it was a discount based upon spending.  Thanks for telling us about the May Designs contest!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kctea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was wondering if any of you wanted my necklace? I've only posted here a few times, and I have absolutely no idea how to do the trade/sell thing haha.


 There was one started here: 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137129/popsugar-musthave-august-2013-swaps


----------



## tnorth1852 (Aug 9, 2013)

Got my box today!!

I have been so excited to give PS a whirl, but I just feel a little MEH. I don't know if it's because I "ruin the surprise" with spoilers, or if it's because I spent $30 on a box of stuff that I may or may not use. Eh. Whatever. It's in my possession, so here's what I got!

The necklace - I was most excited about this, but it was a total let down. I can never seem to wear those little dainty necklaces. They never hang right and tend to look more like chokers. Not cute. TRADE LIST. wahhhhhhhhhh.

My Bento was purple. This is actually going to come in very handy! May have to purchase more of these if I like this one.

The May Weekly To-Do -- now that's my speed. I'm never without a planner (or ten). No, really.

The Green Apple chips will be consumed before the weekend is over.

The body wash -- I got the ginger scent. I haven't opened it to see what it smells like, but I was super hoping for a more citrus-y scent.

The cleansers, well... I'm always up to try out a new option in the realm of skin care.

The apple -- odd as this may be, it's like my favorite thing from the box! I ended up putting it on my "soap dish" by the sink to put my jewelry in while I do dishes or cook. I already had a lemon for my sponges, so I'm lovin' the apple.





Overall, I'm happy. Not super excited, but not super let down either. Just content. However, I think this is my last PSMH for a little while.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FrostKitty (Aug 9, 2013)

I was just beginning to despair... convinced that my PopSugar box was being processed and shipped from the 5th Ring of Purgatory.   My account page at PopSugar had "Processing" as the status since the beginning of the month.    And then this afternoon, and I kid you not - my doorbell rang and my iPad alerted me to an email.   The Zombie Postal Person was holding my PopSugar box and the email was from Pop Sugar letting me know that my box had shipped!!   



 My Pop Sugar Box!!  

After seeing all the spoilers I wasn't really all that excited about the contents but I was so wrong!! 


Lulah Bodywash - Mine is in Peony.   I can't actually use anything like this right now due to health issues.  It's well scented though if you like the scent of synthetic flowers.
The Lunares Apple Bowl - This thing is adorable in person.   I already put it on my vanity to hold my rings.   
Weekly To-Do - I'm an obsessive list maker and this little book is darling.  There's also a savings code included.  I got $5 off the order I just had to place once I saw the covers and options on the site.   
Bentgo Box - Too cute.  I'm tempted to make myself a lunch and have it at a park just to use this thing.   
Dermalogica - I use this when I'm not sick so it'll go into the BIN OF SAMPLES that I toss travel size things into.    
Nature Box Apples - Blah!!!   I am going to make the long suffering husband try these tonite.   
The Anniversary Necklace - Way too delicate and way too NOT ME.   Not sure what to do with it.   

So happiness!!!


----------



## KayEss (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The apple -- odd as this may be, it's like my favorite thing from the box! I ended up putting it on my "soap dish" by the sink to put my jewelry in while I do dishes or cook. I already had a lemon for my sponges, so I'm lovin' the apple.


 Oh my gosh, so cute! It's like it was made for your kitchen!


----------



## tnorth1852 (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh my gosh, so cute! It's like it was made for your kitchen!


Definitely my favorite thing from the entire box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tnorth1852 (Aug 9, 2013)

Totally bummed out that the May Designs code was for $5, and I still would've had to pay $6 shipping. bummer. I wanted that budget book. --whining--


----------



## LucysKeeper (Aug 9, 2013)

Fyi...inside the bentgo box is an insert to a website to get an extra strap for free in case yours gets lost, broken etc...I put that I purchaded it at popsugar and entered my city as the confirmation numbrr/retail city


----------



## honeybee7 (Aug 9, 2013)

so excited to get my box hopefully tomorrow! i am very impressed with this month


----------



## Yeti (Aug 9, 2013)

I am absolutely crazy about this months box, I love everything!  Except the apples, which I am eating but not without making the occasional stink eye in the general direction of the bag =)  The necklace is perfect for me, and I love that it's design keeps the chain from sliding all around.  I pack a lunch to work, and the bentgo box is perfect - especially now since I have signed up for Turntable Kitchen and tend to have a wider variety of food to bring to bring along with me.  No more digging around for just the right container!  The face wash &amp; pre-wash things are pretty awesome as well.

Popsugar is a bit outside my general price range, but it has such a fun variety of stuff I wouldn't normally buy that it is going to be hard to give up.  Maybe I can shift some money things around for another month =)


----------



## have2haveit (Aug 10, 2013)

> Just got the email that my box is on it's way and got so excited! Then I realized I got my box two days ago. Womp womp..


 hahahaha... same happened to me. Three days after I get my box, popsugar sends me my shipping notice and I'm like damn popsugar....your late.


----------



## kgirl42 (Aug 10, 2013)

I love love love everything in this box! The necklace is so much smaller and more delicate than I'd anticipated... which is a good thing! The little apple dish is so random, but I'm going to keep my bobby pins in it, so I'm happy that it will serve a definite purpose in my home. And the dried apple slices... well. They disappeared faster than I'd care to admit.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm also SO excited about the bento box, because I'm starting grad school in September and will use this every day.

edit: keep trades in trade forum, please! -kawaiimeows


----------



## Eleda (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was just beginning to despair... convinced that my PopSugar box was being processed and shipped from the 5th Ring of Purgatory.   My account page at PopSugar had "Processing" as the status since the beginning of the month.    And then this afternoon, and I kid you not - my doorbell rang and my iPad alerted me to an email.   The Zombie Postal Person was holding my PopSugar box and the email was from Pop Sugar letting me know that my box had shipped!!
> 
> ...


 Careful with the suffering husband. I gave the apples to my hubby and he got stomach aches!!


----------



## ceemarie01 (Aug 10, 2013)

I agree, be careful with the apples! Mine had a pretty sizable wood chip in it, with some smaller pieces of wood that looked almost exactly like apple bits. Not a pleasant surprise when I blindly bit into something very pointy and non-apple! That'll teach me to eat before I finish my coffee...
 



ETA: ouch.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Aug 10, 2013)

> I agree, be careful with the apples! Mine had a pretty sizable wood chip in it, with some smaller pieces of wood that looked almost exactly like apple bits. Not a pleasant surprise when I blindly bit into something very pointy and non-apple! That'll teach me to eat before I finish my coffee... Â
> 
> ETA: ouch.


 Oh no!! You should email Naturebox and PS to let them know!


----------



## ceemarie01 (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh no!! You should email Naturebox and PS to let them know!


I just did. Took me awhile to phrase it so I didn't sound like a total idiot for biting into what was basically a small twig. haha. Hopefully no one else gets an unexpected surprise in their snack!


----------



## dbella (Aug 10, 2013)

Got mine last night, but was immediately headed back out the door so I didn't have time to post.  Got the purple Bento box, and the Tamarind Ginger body wash.  They are both fine.  I'll use them, but I have plenty of body washes and actually about 4 Bento boxes of varying types.  The apples are pretty gross, but I don't like dried fruit much to begin with so I'm biased.  The necklace is not something I'd ever wear and I don't use day planners, so those will be going away somewhere.  Maybe stocking stuffers for my daughter.  My favorite thing is the apple.  It's really cute.  I haven't tried the Dermalogica, but I'm about to grab a shower so I be using it today.  Overall, the box was a disappointment.  As I already said, I could have essentially replicated it at TJ Maxx.  I went ahead and cancelled, but I might be tempted to try again another time.  Since I just subscribed to the Wantable accessory box (already subscribe to their makeup box) and I am trying to limit my subs, I'm sort of swapping Popsugar for that sub for now.  The May and June boxes were what tempted me to subscribe and for me this one didn't compare.


----------



## mama2358 (Aug 10, 2013)

I wasn't that excited about it after seeing the spoiler, but I actually like it a lot better in person. I actually love the necklace, although I don't usually wear gold, I wore it all day yesterday. If my neck was any bigger, it wouldn't fit, but I'm still losing baby weight, so I think it will be more comfortable Ina few months. I really liked everything in the box, though the apples would be much better without the icky end part of the core bottom.


----------



## elainecad (Aug 10, 2013)

Really love this box. Nice selection of things I can use. The apple will make a nice gift for my daughter's teacher. I already subscribe to Naturebox and love most of the snacks I have received.


----------



## Sashatiara (Aug 10, 2013)

I ended up really liking everything in my box. I am wearing the necklace today and I will use everything except the book. The apple bowl in cuter in person. It's more of a pinkish-red than a true red which I prefer.


----------



## dbella (Aug 10, 2013)

I have to retract my statement about the necklace. I decided to try it and it actually looks good. As I stand in line at the register at H&amp;M right now, I've gotten several compliments. Mea culpa, Popsugar. Lol


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 10, 2013)

Tracking says my box was delivered yesterday, but no sign of my box yesterday or today. Hmmm


----------



## IffB (Aug 10, 2013)

Love, love, love my new necklace.  Unfortunately my daughter wants to take everything else with her to college, although I might hide the awesome purple bento box! 

Everything will be used!


----------



## jbird1175 (Aug 10, 2013)

I thought I might wind up giving the little apple bowl to the teacher gals in my life but I wound up housing it in my kitchen to hold my rings and such when washing dishes like others have been doing.


----------



## Mannakins (Aug 10, 2013)

I am so bummed right now! The tracking shows my box was delivered today but but IT WASN'T 




 Now I have to get a hold of the post office on Monday. boo.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 10, 2013)

> I am so bummed right now! The tracking shows my box was delivered today but but IT WASN'TÂ
> 
> 
> 
> Â Now I have to get a hold of the post office on Monday. boo.Â


 Weird mine too. Said it was delivered yesterday and it hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## Mannakins (Aug 10, 2013)

> Weird mine too. Said it was delivered yesterday and it hasn't arrived yet.


 Oh that stinks! I hope both our boxes show up on Monday! I'm just glad I didn't go spoiler free otherwise the extended wait would be absolute torture lol


----------



## meaganola (Aug 10, 2013)

Oh, wow, the bento box is *huge*. Here it is next to one of my more-traditionally-sized boxes:






It's about twice as big as a normal one. If you pack the smaller one properly, it's a ton of food, and I am not a light eater. This bentgo one is crazy huge! I could fit food for an entire day in there, not just one meal, if I followed traditional bento box assembly rules.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi ladies. I saw a few trade requests so those posts were moved to the Popsugar trading thread.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137129/popsugar-musthave-august-2013-swaps/0_100


----------



## wurly (Aug 11, 2013)

> Tracking says my box was delivered yesterday, but no sign of my box yesterday or today. Hmmm


 It was me, I came over and took your package.


----------



## nicepenguins (Aug 11, 2013)

I got mine! Variations were purple bento and tamarind ginger shower gel. I think I will use most of the box, although I have a mr bento that is legit awesome (you can look it up on amazon). But it will be good to have a backup bento. I'm a college professor so my little apple dish will go in my office. Very happy about that.


----------



## shabs (Aug 11, 2013)

I've got a Ms bento =)  Love it!



> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got mine! Variations were purple bento and tamarind ginger shower gel. I think I will use most of the box, although I have a mr bento that is legit awesome (you can look it up on amazon). But it will be good to have a backup bento. I'm a college professor so my little apple dish will go in my office. Very happy about that.


----------



## normajean2008 (Aug 11, 2013)

Got my box Friday.  I got the blue lunch box, and citron/limon shower gel.  I thought the shower gel smelled like windex in the bottle, but once it was being used it smelled like key lime pie, and my dried skin then smelled lightly like lemons. 

I'm happy with the box this month.  I like the practicality of the selections.


----------



## RiRi38 (Aug 11, 2013)

I went spoiler free this month, or didn't make it any more exciting for me. My take on the box:I have been wanting to get the hubby some Bentgo so that wad exciting. Of course I got the purple though so it will probably go unused. The body wash was a welcome edition but the smell is too perfumey for my taste, but a Prefect gift item for a friend. Can't easy the apples due to allergies, but my husband said he'll eat them. The notebook planner is cute, but I use my phone calendar, but my daughter snatched it up for school. Love Dermalogica &amp; excited to try these products. I have been wanting the Gorjana necklace for years, yay! The red Apple dish goes with nothing in my house, but a fan.this box had a back to school vibe, which I don't think that Popsugar's Demographic fits that type of box. Love Popsugar but overall this wad not my favorite box.


----------



## BexDev (Aug 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box Friday.  I got the blue lunch box, and citron/limon shower gel.  I thought the shower gel smelled like windex in the bottle, but once it was being used it smelled like key lime pie, and my dried skin then smelled lightly like lemons.
> 
> I'm happy with the box this month.  I like the practicality of the selections.


 You've totally convinced me to give the shower gel a try...all you have to do is say the word "pie" and I can be talked into pretty much anything.


----------



## debilynn (Aug 11, 2013)

I love this months box!! Especially the Apple dish and the lunch box which I have been in need of a decent one for quite some time. I think this box is starting to appeal accross many age groups. I am sure we have 20's 30's 40's and even 50's age groups here. Many may be teachers, empty nesters enjoying having some fun things on a monthly basis, etc.

I think this box can reach across all age groups and from where I sit with friends in all different groups, they ALL think it's cool and love it.

What we don't like we can give to our daughters, sisters, mothers, etc

Share the joy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I love Popsugar!


----------



## gototallycrazy (Aug 11, 2013)

Picked up my box today. I got the blue bento and magnolia fig body wash. Although I don't find this box very exciting, it is kind of fun. The bowl is whimsical, like many of y'all, I will be using it to hold my rings when I'm cooking. The agenda book is adorbs and perfect for the upcoming semester. As much as I love my iPhone, I can't let go of having a todo list on paper. And I really like the necklace, it's delicate and will make a great everyday piece (until it tarnishes any way, lol). The beauty items aren't really my cup of tea. I prefer more natural product with ingredients I can see. But, not everyone is as granola as I am, so they'll make great gifts. I'm certain I will use the bento at some point, but I usually prep a bunch of salads and snacks for the week, so it doesn't quite fit my routine. But it'll still get used, no doubt. I've already eaten half of the apple chips, so obviously I like those. Oh and my May Design code was for $5 off. I will probably order another cute book from them soon. All in all, a practical box. The bowl, agenda book and necklace were enough to keep me subbing. Though I am considering a month of the wantable box someone posted about a few pages back.


----------



## melanie0971 (Aug 11, 2013)

Blue bentgo and peony shower gel. I was pleasantly surprised that the peony wasn't as flowery as I thought. My 3 year old has claimed the apple bowl for her Os.


----------



## MissKellyC (Aug 12, 2013)

Green Bentgo and Magnolia Fig... Love this box! My May Designs was only for $5... But already used it on a cute budget journal! =)


----------



## Dayo Steph (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I wasn't that excited about it after seeing the spoiler, but I actually like it a lot better in person. I actually love the necklace, although I don't usually wear gold, I wore it all day yesterday. If my neck was any bigger, it wouldn't fit, but I'm still losing baby weight, so I think it will be more comfortable Ina few months. I really liked everything in the box, though the apples would be much better without the icky end part of the core bottom.


 Yep - mine was too tight, but I can pick up a cheap extender for 2 bucks, so I can easily make it wearable.  I've had better dried apples, these were too chewy with the skin.  Granny smiths have woody hard skin anyway, so not what I would have picked as stock for dried apples.  The bowl I'm meh on, I'm a potter, so I already have an endless supply of bowls acting as random stuff holders around the house.   Not my favorite, but not as bad as the one with all the laundry supplies


----------



## LindseyJ (Aug 12, 2013)

I got my box today! So excited about it! I got a green Bentgo. I was wanting a green or blue one because im thinking of using it for my sons school lunch. and i got the magnolia fig soap, which is what i wanted! I havent tried the apples yet, but i will later today. I'm happy this month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 12, 2013)

My box was at work all along...I guess I didn't update my shipping address in time.

Green Bentgo

Tamarind Ginger Body wash

Interesting disparity from last month, the necklace from last month was heavy, this necklace it almost weightless.

I have no room in my kitchen for the apple bowl so I'll put mine on my night stand to hold my ear plugs, lip balm, mini lotion, fitbit and hair ties.  The cat loves to sling the ear plugs and hair ties under the bed so maybe keeping them in the bowl will help keep them contained...yeah right.


----------



## Mannakins (Aug 12, 2013)

My postman actually delivered my box to me this morning which surprised me. Normally they just shove it in a big locker in my mailbox stand. ( It's a neighborhood mailbox) They must have been trying to make up for the non delivery on Saturday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I got the purple Bentgo box which is pretty. I was actually hoping for green or blue since my husband packs his lunches everyday but he won't care it's purple either so no matter what it will be used.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I also got the Tamarind Ginger body wash. It smells so good so I'm happy to try it!

This box is my favorite so far. I will use everything in it even the necklace. I'm not normally a gold kinda girl but it's not as bold like the last necklace so I can pair it with some of the stuff I already have I think. Pretty darn happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Boulderbon (Aug 12, 2013)

Just got my box today and I'm loving it! The necklace is very dainty and delicate. I think it will look good with just about any outfit. 

I got the green bentgo box. If I were to choose, I probably would've picked purple, but I'm very happy with the green. Besides, I need to change things up!

I also got the Lulah body wash in Peony and Pivoine? Anyone can spell this out phonetically please? heh! I think the bottle is adorable, and this will be used asap!

Did anyone get a different colored/patterened May designs book? Oh, and my code was for $5.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Boulderbon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also got the Lulah body wash in Peony and Pivoine? Anyone can spell this out phonetically please? heh! I think the bottle is adorable, and this will be used asap!
> 
> Did anyone get a different colored/patterened May designs book? Oh, and my code was for $5.


 Pee-_vwahn_.It just means peony. 

I think everyone got the same design.

It's funny, I was hoping for a green bento and got purple, but I'm too lazy to try to swap it. You're right though, it's good to change things up!


----------



## jannie135 (Aug 13, 2013)

I hope I get this box~

In regards to the necklace, what is it made of?


----------



## OiiO (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope I get this box~
> 
> In regards to the necklace, what is it made of?


 Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe all of their jewelry is either silver or gold-plated silver base.


----------



## jannie135 (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe all of their jewelry is either silver or gold-plated silver base.


 Does that mean it wears off? Is it suitable for people who have metal allergies?


----------



## barbyechick (Aug 13, 2013)

I've got metal allergies and sensitive skin and have been wondering the same thing. Wore it two days and no hives or rashes but it has been itchy the plating looks like its going to rub off easily and that's usually when I have to stop. so hopefully you'll be fine enough lol?


----------



## ewiggy (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope I get this box~
> 
> In regards to the necklace, what is it made of?


 Their website says 18k gold plated.


----------



## PinkShanyn (Aug 13, 2013)

I have to say, in regards to the box:  

The necklace: yes, is a little short... but since I was so against looong necklaces prior to receiving the Heather Belle one (which I now completely adore) I'm game to give it a shot. 

The Shower gel:  I got peony... which at first I gagged a little in my head (I hate florals)... it actually smells kind of good... I see myself using it as a bubble bath, not so much a shower gel... but I LOOOOVE me some bubble baths.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The apple bowl:  Is freakkkking cute!  I have nowhere in my apartment that it matches, but I am putting it on my kitchen...somewhere.  I think it is WAY to adorable.  If i decide I don't like it... it will be going to school with my niece to gift to her teacher this year.  (i'm not above bribery...and let's be honest... that teacher needs a little gift for dealing with the punk)

The apples:  are freaking dried apples... what's not to like?  granted they're not my 'go-to' snack... but they're good.  

The face wash:  I have wanted to try this brand for a little while.  I have heard nothing but great things... so i'm excited for the opportunity to give it a go.  

The bento box:  uhm.. i love lunch boxes.  This will get it's $35 worth.  This item alone made the box... IMO.  I have been eyeing bento boxes for a little over a year but couldn't justify the purchase as I have TONS of cute lunch containers already.  (it's my thing....don't judge)  the only thing that could have made it better?  a HELLO KITTY bento.... and no... i'm not a teenager... i'm nearing middle age... NO JUDGING!

The notebook:  I love the design... but here's what will inevitably happen.... I'll use it for a few weeks...then it will get lost in the bottom of my purse until I clean it out.... in about a year.    the good thing?  there's NO DATES... so when I find it again in a year... I CAN STILL USE IT!!!! HALLEFREAKINGLUJAH!!!!!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  


Popsugar this month was almost cut... but I decided to hang on (for my birthday gift to myself) and quite honestly... I don't see it going anytime soon... some of the items aren't what I would've PICKED... but that's the fun of the box.... trying new things... and I got my value of $37 out of it.... what's not to like?


----------



## Kerryliz (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I've got metal allergies and sensitive skin and have been wondering the same thing. Wore it two days and no hives or rashes but it has been itchy the plating looks like its going to rub off easily and that's usually when I have to stop. so hopefully you'll be fine enough lol?


 Same here - I wore my necklace yesterday and forgot to take it off when I went the gym though and no rash or itching, so definitely a good sign.... at least til the plating rubs off


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Same here - I wore my necklace yesterday and forgot to take it off when I went the gym though and no rash or itching, so definitely a good sign.... at least til the plating rubs off


 same


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PinkShanyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have to say, in regards to the box:
> 
> ...


 Love your review...and agree with all of your sentiments.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Same here - I wore my necklace yesterday and forgot to take it off when I went the gym though and no rash or itching, so definitely a good sign.... at least til the plating rubs off


 Even if it rubs off, it's just sterling silver underneath, which actually has disinfecting properties  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LindseyJ (Aug 13, 2013)

My necklace was already starting to rub off when I opened it. I don't mind, but it makes me wonder if their jewelry is worth the price. I've gotten cheap jewelry before that doesn't rub off like that, lol. I'll still wear it because, as of now, its not that noticeable when its on and I really do like the necklace, but I dont think i would pay full price for any of their jewelry now. Kind of a quality issue to me, i guess.


----------



## mommybutterfly (Aug 13, 2013)

*SPOILER!!!*

*Unboxing of my Popsugar box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


(embedded video per TOS and placed in spoiler. -magicalmom)


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 13, 2013)

One thing I have to say about this month's box is that they did a great job with the packaging! Stuff was wrapped so that if it leaked it would be contained and everything was a little more protected. Good job, PS!


----------



## jannie135 (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> One thing I have to say about this month's box is that they did a great job with the packaging! Stuff was wrapped so that if it leaked it would be contained and everything was a little more protected. Good job, PS!


 That's awesome, I wish more boxes would do that.


----------



## icedone (Aug 13, 2013)

Unfortunately looks like I will not be getting my box. It was on the porch and our house was robbed, of course they also trashed the box. This is the second time our house has been robbed in two months, we have an alarm, new deadbolts, etc. Now we are up to about $15,000 in things stolen.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 13, 2013)

Anytime stylists or designers use something that doesn't go with anything else they just announce it is "an accent piece", so use your apple bowl as an accent piece!


----------



## jrenee (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kristine Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anytime stylists or designers use something that doesn't go with anything else they just announce it is "an accent piece", so use your apple bowl as an accent piece!


----------



## jrenee (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *icedone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Unfortunately looks like I will not be getting my box. It was on the porch and our house was robbed, of course they also trashed the box. This is the second time our house has been robbed in two months, we have an alarm, new deadbolts, etc. Now we are up to about $15,000 in things stolen.


 Oh no!!! I'm so sorry... I can't believe this the second time you've been robbed in two months!  Do the police have any leads??!?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *icedone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Unfortunately looks like I will not be getting my box. It was on the porch and our house was robbed, of course they also trashed the box. This is the second time our house has been robbed in two months, we have an alarm, new deadbolts, etc. Now we are up to about $15,000 in things stolen.


 Oh no! I seriously hope they catch whoever did it (do the police think it's the same robbers both times?)  That is awful.  I'm so sorry this has happened to you.  Hopefully your insurance is being helpful with getting your items replaced.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *icedone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Unfortunately looks like I will not be getting my box. It was on the porch and our house was robbed, of course they also trashed the box. This is the second time our house has been robbed in two months, we have an alarm, new deadbolts, etc. Now we are up to about $15,000 in things stolen.


Oh my goodness, I am so sorry! Was it during the daytime? It sounds like no one was hurt though, that's good. I certainly hope this is the LAST time for you though!


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *icedone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Unfortunately looks like I will not be getting my box. It was on the porch and our house was robbed, of course they also trashed the box. This is the second time our house has been robbed in two months, we have an alarm, new deadbolts, etc. Now we are up to about $15,000 in things stolen.


 Oh...that really stinks!


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 13, 2013)

> Unfortunately looks like I will not be getting my box. It was on the porch and our house was robbed, of course they also trashed the box. This is the second time our house has been robbed in two months, we have an alarm, new deadbolts, etc. Now we are up to about $15,000 in things stolen.


 So sorry for your losses:-(


----------



## ZeeOmega (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *icedone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Unfortunately looks like I will not be getting my box. It was on the porch and our house was robbed, of course they also trashed the box. This is the second time our house has been robbed in two months, we have an alarm, new deadbolts, etc. Now we are up to about $15,000 in things stolen.


 Ugh, what a nightmare! I know it's an another added expense and inconvenience for something that's most definitely not your fault, but if you're concerned about your mail, you might want to consider renting a p.o. box. At least until this theft issue gets resolved. =(


----------



## alpina0560 (Aug 13, 2013)

just took a look at the May Designs website.

OMG I NEED THEM ALL.


----------



## wurly (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh no!!! I'm so sorry... I can't believe this the second time you've been robbed in two months!  Do the police have any leads??!?


 That is just crazy! And did they get your must have box each time? What they heck? Are they targeting must have boxes? This is really strange. I hope no one got hurt. If the carriers are leaving the boxes at your door, it must be a good neighborhood. I know  that when I mail stuff by US mail or UPS or Fedex to my parents' house, it just sits on their porch, and the UPS and FEDEX carriers just told me that they have arrangements in certain neighborhoods that it is ok for them to leave the packages if they're considered safe neighborhoods. Weird.


----------



## icedone (Aug 13, 2013)

It has been an absolute nightmare. We're both still out of town and can't even deal with it from here. The cops came and didn't even call us! They got the Must Have box this time, not last time. It was sitting on the porch - had just been delivered a few hours prior to the break in. 

No leads. The police don't seem to be very interested in doing anything more than write a report. This time they seem to be taking a bit more interested since there were firearms taken.

As already upset as I am, I am even more upset knowing that they took my Must Have box and tore it all apart. I also know that they were all sold out of the box, so my chances of getting a replacement or something are pretty much nil. I've been crying all day. In the first robbery they took almost all of my jewelry including unique pieces from all over the world, diamonds, heirlooms, etc. so I have been trying to get a few new pieces, this Gorjana necklace from the box was going to be one of them.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *icedone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As already upset as I am, I am even more upset knowing that they took my Must Have box and tore it all apart. I also know that they were all sold out of the box, so my chances of getting a replacement or something are pretty much nil. I've been crying all day. In the first robbery they took almost all of my jewelry including unique pieces from all over the world, diamonds, heirlooms, etc. so I have been trying to get a few new pieces, this Gorjana necklace from the box was going to be one of them.


 The Gorjana necklace really isn't my style; I'd be happy to send it to you if you message me your address.


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 13, 2013)

OMG icedone I'm so sorry to hear about the robberies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That's awful!


----------



## have2haveit (Aug 13, 2013)

> It has been an absolute nightmare. We're both still out of town and can't even deal with it from here. The cops came and didn't even call us!Â They got the Must Have box this time, not last time. It was sitting on the porch - had just been delivered a few hours prior to the break in.Â  No leads. The police don't seem to be very interested in doing anything more than write a report. This time they seem to be taking a bit more interested since there were firearms taken. As already upset as I am, I am even more upset knowing that they took my Must Have box and tore it all apart. I also know that they were all sold out of the box, so my chances of getting a replacement or something are pretty much nil. I've been crying all day. In the first robbery they took almost all of my jewelry including unique pieces from all over the world, diamonds, heirlooms, etc. so I have been trying to get a few new pieces, this Gorjana necklace from the box was going to be one of them.


 I really get upset when people steal because they're too lazy to work themselves. Wow, twice? I can't imagine how that must feel like you must be very strong to not have a mental breakdown.But everything is replaceable except life, thank God you and husband are fine. I wish you the best  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and don't forget you have a family here in makeup talk.


----------



## Christy327 (Aug 14, 2013)

Anyone wanna give or trade the weekly calendar book?


----------



## PinkShanyn (Aug 14, 2013)

Yes!!! an accent piece!!!! plus... it makes a perfect sized bowl for trail mix.... ijs.


----------



## ewiggy (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Christy327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone wanna give or trade the weekly calendar book?


 Several of them are available in the trade thread: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137129/popsugar-musthave-august-2013-swaps


----------



## mabittle4 (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *icedone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It has been an absolute nightmare. We're both still out of town and can't even deal with it from here. The cops came and didn't even call us! They got the Must Have box this time, not last time. It was sitting on the porch - had just been delivered a few hours prior to the break in.
> 
> ...


 I am so shocked that you were robbed twice!  You poor thing!  Hopefully the police will be able to help out this time!


----------



## barbyechick (Aug 15, 2013)

fyi gorjana is on gilt today, the circle necklace is $30 if anyone is interested in that


----------



## tnorth1852 (Aug 15, 2013)

If anyone isn't using their May Designs code and would like to give it up I would love to have it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> PM Me!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If anyone isn't using their May Designs code and would like to give it up I would love to have it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> PM Me!


 Do they stack?  Meaning, can we use multiple ones at once?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I thought I heard the shipping and the $5 off sort of offset each other... I was thinking about the budget one as well.


----------



## jocelyn2828 (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wldflowur13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm trying to stay spoiler free so I havent read through the posts. Has everyone already gotten their boxes? My box is still listed as processing under my account info  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 did you get it yet?? i still havent gotten mine i am SOOO UPSET!!


----------



## SammieHammie (Aug 16, 2013)

I was blessed by the mailman today. Not only did I get my Popsugar box that I wasn't expecting until tomorrow, my Goodies box arrived with it! I felt like a kid on Christmas because I was having such a terrible morning.

I'm actually really pleased with this month's box. I go back to school (university) at the end of the month and this seemed like the perfect Back to School box for an adult. The bento box is going to come in handy since I might have to rush from work to class. Being able to take my lunch will make things so much easier.

Despite being yellow gold (which I don't really like) the necklace is nice. The little apple bowl just fit the Back to School theme in my eyes. I don't actually know if that's the theme they were going for, but I loved it all the same. If they keep this up, I'm going to try to stick around this time.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 16, 2013)

> Do they stack? Â Meaning, can we use multiple ones at once?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â I thought I heard the shipping and the $5 off sort of offset each other... I was thinking about the budget one as well.


 They stack, you can enter multiple codes.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They stack, you can enter multiple codes.


 OOOH!  Thanks for letting us know... makes sense why she was asking then.  I will take some May Design codes as well then, too !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I only have one $5 code that I got with my box..    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tnorth1852 (Aug 20, 2013)

> OOOH! Â Thanks for letting us know... makes sense why she was asking then. Â I will take some May Design codes as well then, too !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â I only have one $5 code that I got with my box.. Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I facebooked May designs to ask if they ever offered free shipping. (I wanted to see if they did so I could save my code...) no such luck. Guess I'm gonna bite the bullet and order the budget book! It sure is a heck of alot cuter than my Dave Ramsey printouts!


----------



## cmello (Aug 21, 2013)

So I lost my necklace and didn't even get a chance to wear it so upset ðŸ˜¢


----------



## Dakota750 (Aug 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cmello* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So I lost my necklace and didn't even get a chance to wear it so upset ðŸ˜¢


 Sorry to hear that!  There are a bunch listed on ebay right now if you want to replace it.  Here are a couple (not my listings):

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GORJANA-GRIFFIN-Gold-Open-Circle-Necklace-POP-SUGAR-MUST-HAVE-65-RETAIL-/360722737345?pt=Fashion_Jewelry&amp;hash=item53fcc028c1

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gorjana-and-Griffin-Open-Circle-Necklace-18k-Gold-Popsugar-Must-Have-NEW-/121162937128?pt=Fashion_Jewelry&amp;hash=item1c35dfb328


----------



## tiffanys (Aug 21, 2013)

I washed my Bentgo box in the dishwasher last night and it warped!  It is clearly marked dishwasher safe... but, my boxes no longer nest, and the lid (which did not go through the dishwasher) is now too large to fit on either of the boxes.  Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Kerryliz (Aug 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tiffanys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I washed my Bentgo box in the dishwasher last night and it warped!  It is clearly marked dishwasher safe... but, my boxes no longer nest, and the lid (which did not go through the dishwasher) is now too large to fit on either of the boxes.  Has this happened to anyone else?


 Oh no! Good to know... did you put it on the top or bottom rack?


----------



## tiffanys (Aug 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh no! Good to know... did you put it on the top or bottom rack?


 Top Rack, Heavy Wash Cycle.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tiffanys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I washed my Bentgo box in the dishwasher last night and it warped!  It is clearly marked dishwasher safe... but, my boxes no longer nest, and the lid (which did not go through the dishwasher) is now too large to fit on either of the boxes.  Has this happened to anyone else?


Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear that! Thank you for the warning, I'll definitely only be hand washing now!


----------



## mish65 (Aug 21, 2013)

I washed mine several times on the regular cycle and there was no problem with it.


----------



## tiffanys (Aug 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mish65* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I washed mine several times on the regular cycle and there was no problem with it.


 Good to know.  It must have been the "heavy wash" cycle that caused my issue.


----------



## wurly (Aug 21, 2013)

Has anyone who wanted an August box but didn't get one because you signed up too late (like me) gotten an August box yet? I really want one, and if I know one of us has gotten off the wait list I'll feel more hopeful.


----------



## mish65 (Aug 21, 2013)

Yea, the heavy wash certainly could do that... so sorry that your box warped ;-(


----------



## jannie135 (Aug 21, 2013)

> Has anyone who wanted an August box but didn't get one because you signed up too late (like me) gotten an August box yet? I really want one, and if I know one of us has gotten off the wait list I'll feel more hopeful.Â


 I have not gotten off the wait list. I dont think I will... Lll


----------



## penny13 (Aug 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone who wanted an August box but didn't get one because you signed up too late (like me) gotten an August box yet? I really want one, and if I know one of us has gotten off the wait list I'll feel more hopeful.


 I haven't heard of anyone so far - sorry! I have my fingers crossed for you for September! But maybe if you hit enough trade lists you can make your own box? =)


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 22, 2013)

> I facebooked May designs to ask if they ever offered free shipping. (I wanted to see if they did so I could save my code...) no such luck. Guess I'm gonna bite the bullet and order the budget book! It sure is a heck of alot cuter than my Dave Ramsey printouts!


 Thanks for letting us know. I, too, want another weekly to-do (then have one for work and one for personal) as well as budget. The $5 code doesn't go very far  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## penny13 (Aug 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for letting us know. I, too, want another weekly to-do (then have one for work and one for personal) as well as budget. The $5 code doesn't go very far


 I'm trying to trade mine, if you have any interest. I think I just like being a mess more than I like to be organized! =)


----------



## easteregg (Aug 23, 2013)

Had a horrible CS experience with Lulah.  They duplicated my order then sent me what I wanted plus something else.  Only the something else was not in the box.  CS is impossible to reach.  If they don't take it off my account like I asked I'll just have the bank do it.  I should just calm down.


----------



## Eleda (Sep 16, 2013)

Yesterday, I received my free Bentgo box directly from the company. If you opened your box, there was a note with instructions of to request a free replacement strap, which I did. Then several weeks later after I received the free replacement strap, they contacted me for feedback and how I use my box and what my experience is (via email). I replied and they sent me instructions how to claim a free box. I even got to pick a color.


----------



## KayEss (Sep 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yesterday, I received my free Bentgo box directly from the company. If you opened your box, there was a note with instructions of to request a free replacement strap, which I did. Then several weeks later after I received the free replacement strap, they contacted me for feedback and how I use my box and what my experience is (via email). I replied and they sent me instructions how to claim a free box. I even got to pick a color.

Great tip!!


----------



## MsNicoBella (Sep 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yesterday, I received my free Bentgo box directly from the company. If you opened your box, there was a note with instructions of to request a free replacement strap, which I did. Then several weeks later after I received the free replacement strap, they contacted me for feedback and how I use my box and what my experience is (via email). I replied and they sent me instructions how to claim a free box. I even got to pick a color.

Can you post the link where we can redeem the free replacement strap? I seem to have misplaced the paper it was on!


----------



## Eleda (Sep 16, 2013)

I used it more than a month ago and threw it out because I didn't need it anymore, and the new one I am going to be giving as a gift.  May be someone who has it will be able to post it here or pm you?


----------



## MsNicoBella (Sep 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I used it more than a month ago and threw it out because I didn't need it anymore, and the new one I am going to be giving as a gift.  May be someone who has it will be able to post it here or pm you?

I knew I should've requested it right away but I procrastinated as always! Thanks anyway!


----------



## Eleda (Sep 16, 2013)

Dont worry I goodled it and found, I will PM you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Good luck!


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 16, 2013)

Man I really wanted the August box because of the Bentgo box lol

Lucky!


----------



## lucyla8 (Sep 16, 2013)

The Bentgo boxes are up on Groupon Goods right now. 

http://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-set-of-2-bentgo-all-in-one-stackable-lunch-boxes 

2 for $22.99, free shipping and you can choose the colors.  2 days left!


----------



## JenniferV (Oct 11, 2013)

I have to say thank you to whoever mentioned requesting that strap that was noted in the box.  I filled out that form the note said to complete and a few weeks later I got an e-mail saying that if I completed an Amazon review they'd send me a free box - in my choice of color!  I just got it today!!!  LOVE!


----------



## LucysKeeper (Oct 19, 2013)

> I have to say thank you to whoever mentioned requesting that strap that was noted in the box. Â I filled out that form the note said to complete and a few weeks later I got an e-mail saying that if I completed an Amazon review they'd send me a free box - in my choice of color! Â I just got it today!!! Â LOVE!


 I think that was me! I didn't get that offer, that or I deleted the email, awesome deal!


----------



## jbird1175 (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LucysKeeper* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I think that was me! I didn't get that offer, that or I deleted the email, awesome deal!


Quote: Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have to say thank you to whoever mentioned requesting that strap that was noted in the box.  I filled out that form the note said to complete and a few weeks later I got an e-mail saying that if I completed an Amazon review they'd send me a free box - in my choice of color!  I just got it today!!!  LOVE!

Quote: Originally Posted by *LucysKeeper* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I think that was me! I didn't get that offer, that or I deleted the email, aw

I am bummed I missed this. I had already thrown out the packaging, etc by the time I saw the posts about the note  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Eleda (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have to say thank you to whoever mentioned requesting that strap that was noted in the box.  I filled out that form the note said to complete and a few weeks later I got an e-mail saying that if I completed an Amazon review they'd send me a free box - in my choice of color!  I just got it today!!!  LOVE!
I got that too and got a free bentgo too loving it!


----------



## dehemmi (Oct 22, 2013)

How long did it take people to get a response back from Bentgo on how to obtain a free box after giving them feedback? It's been almost a week since I've replied to their email and I still haven't heard from them.


----------

